# MAY/JUN 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for May and June 2WW Testers 

Everyone welcome to join in for chat and support.....just
say Hi on the thread and I'll add you to the list 

 Love, luck and babydust 

      ​



Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome

LesleyW,28 Apr,IVF, 
weefluff,29 Apr,, 
clarity,30 Apr,IVF, 
Lirac,1 May,IVF, 
Tiny <3,1 May,ICSI, 
LuuLuu,1 May,IVF, 
mango2512,1 May,IVF, 
swan17,3 May,ICSI, 
SamJ,4 May,IUI, 
Lilololo,4 May,IVF, 
mugglewump,4 May,IVF, 
KLC1969,4 May,ICSI, 
Tessie*,4 May,ICSI, 
gbaby2009,4 May,IVF, 
LizG,4 May,IVF, 
kerribluecat,5 May,ICSI, 
Northy,5 May,FET, 
Bree,5 May,IVF, 
Jilly02,5 May,IVF, 
crazychic,6 May,FET, 
allyb,6 May,
ctm,7 May,ICSI, 
HelenFS,7 May,FET, 
AnnaofCumberland,8 May,IVF, 
Future Mummy,8 May,IVF, 
londonlottie,8 May,ICSI, 
loonymoon,8 May,IVF, 
manxminx,9 May,ICSI
kittypops,9 May,IVF, 
Sprog,10 May,ICSI, 
misstattoo,10 May,ICSI, 
pretty in pink,10 May,ICSI
xrachx,11 May,IVF, 
marylukie,11 May,ICSI
cherylfearfield,11 May,FET, 
MinMin,11 May,IVF, 
jerseyspuds,11 May,IVF, 
This time lucky,12 May,DE, 
susiecy,12 May,, 
Poppykit10,13 May,ICSI
Peanuts,13 May,ICSI
Angeljoy,13 May,
Suzie W,13 May,ICSI
♡ freckles23 ♡,13 May,ICSI
kerry1,13 May,IVF
babe2,14 May,IUI
LILJEWELS,14 May,ICSI
Loz_1982,14 May,ICSI, 
nicola1x,15 May,ICSI, 
sarahlou09,15 May,IVF
hopefullmummy,15 May,FET, 
kitten77,15 May,ICSI
Rho1,15 May,ICSI
helenff,15 May,IVF
Louise03,16 May,ICSI
Finlay,17 May,IUI
Elle74,17 May ICSI
mapamu,19 May,,
ochayethenoo,19 May,IVF
Kat1974,19 May,FET
Sweetpea,21 May,FET
jennybel,21 May,ICSI
cam101,22 May,ICSI
sarah9475,22 May,IVF
moodymare,23 May,IVF
noddy1,23 May,ICSI
nickym,24 May,IVF
reikilisa,May,
rupee100,May,ICSI
Roro,May,ICSI




Much love, Lizzy xxx​


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Mango* ~ ever so sorry hun.....many hugs 

*LuuLuu* ~ really sad to see your news too......i hope you can find some answers. Many hugs 

*Liz and Mini* 

*Swan* ~ hang in there hun. Have you had a blood test? Can you get your clinic to do one?  

*Nicola* ~ that sounds quite normal. Call your clinic if you are worried at all 

Thanks *Marylukie* ~ cheeky DH 

*Anna* ~ wow, that's fab! Lots of luck with it...must be a tough business to be in 

*Bel (Poppykit10) and This time lucky* ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck to you both  

*Tiny* ~ wow, congratulations....fabulous news 

Have a good day everyone...love and luck  

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

just keeping the thread...


----------



## marshajr (Jun 6, 2008)

Just making sure I still keep up with the news
Marsha
xxxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Welcome to the thread this time.

Pains have eased off now so think it must of been wind  
How stupid do i feel now   

Take care

nicola x x


----------



## Northy (Jan 21, 2008)

Just thought would check in between marking shed loads of work, wanted to see how you were getting on.

Luu Luu, so sorry lovely. Feel your pain so much. Try to something with your chappy that's nice/ have a few glasses of Vino/ cry yourself out whatever helps. Same to you Mango.   

Tiny  Great news in an otherwise sad thread. Don't dwell on what hopspital said just be cautiously optimistic I think and enjoy cos is fab outcome.


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies,

Mango, LuuLuu, Liz, Mini and swan    

Congratulations Tiny  Lets hope you have started a trend for us all in the 2ww.

Nicola...I know how you feel  just too much trapped wind  

Wecome This time lucky...I am also new in this 2ww and only on day 2  

Best wishes to everyone

Bel
XXX


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

hi ladies!

well i am feeling abit trashy today, i have had a headache (niggly type) since yesterday and this god awful taste in my mouth, it tastes like my gums are bleeding and its gonna sound gross but i keep needing to spit it out..ewww its awful! 
hows everyone else feeling? i am on day 7 today (i am counting et as day one, is that right??)

lots of   for the bfn's
xrachx.


----------



## crazychic (Oct 27, 2008)

Just making sure i dont lose the thread 

 

i'll be back in a bit need to get down to the clinic  to fetch more progynova


----------



## HelenFS (Feb 25, 2008)

Can I join you ladies?

I'm Helen and I had a natural FET cycle with immune tx and I had ET last Friday with 2 day old embies so I am 9dpo. I've been reading the thread for a few days and, wow, is it busy! I'll try keep up with everyone...

I'm a little confused as to when to test. I know my ticker say 7 days but I kind of just went for next Fri in a moment of madness   Seriously though, I am unsure as I was told by my consultant that I could have a blood pg on Wednesday 6th but it would mean going down to London and I'm based in Yorkshire. I was given a hpt by the clinic and that says Saturday 9th May   which would make me 17dpo! As my cycle has been a natural FET surely I can test on the day my af would be due which is next Thurs (15dpo)? What do you think ladies? 

Hi to everyone!

Helen x


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Helen

My clinic would say your OTD is next Thursday so I'd go with that - by then your embies will be over 2 weeks old.

I'm really interested in how you managed to get all those tests done after one ICSI.  I hope you don't mind me asking but did you get them done privately  I have had 2 failed IVF's now and really feel there must be something more wrong and have been pestering my consultant for more tests although they only recommend them after 3 BFNs at my clinic.


----------



## HelenFS (Feb 25, 2008)

LuuLuu,

Thanks for your reply. I thought 15dpo was long enough to be honest but there seems to be such variety in the test dates between clinics.

About the immune tx - yes, I paid to have them done privately but all our tx has been paid for by us because our PCT don't fund IVF treatments currently (or probably ever)     

I've always been concerned about immune issues as I was been monitored by my GP for borderline hyperthyroidism and there is a strong family history of immune diseases in my family - my mum has rheumatoid arthritis and my aunt has lupus. In addition to this, my mum had three miscarriages before having me and had to be put on progesterone injections to maintain the pg. So all the indicators were there!  After my first bfn with ICSI I asked my consultant to do the level 2 tests on me. I got the stock answer from them too - wait 3 cycles. I thought I was being ridiculous so went ahead and had a FET, got a BFN and then basically said I wanted them done as I was going to be paying anyway. I'd had most of the level 1 tests done through my GP at no cost so I went straight the Fertility Academy in London to get my level 2s. The tests revealed that my thyroid was through the roof so had to be referred to an endocrinologist and have been on medication since Jan. The high natural killer cells and elevated cd19/5 have been treated this cycle, I just hope it has done the trick!  

x


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 25, 2006)

Helen and Lizzy re: blood test
I am unable to have one these at my clinic. Like you Helen my clinic is in London and I am in Gloucestershire. Does anyone know if I could get one done at my local surgery?

xrachx- that sounds yuk.Probably yet another side affect of these lovely drugs

am having a really weepy afternoon. Had to come home from the library as my DD chose a book called 'Baby Sister'- of all the things to choose. AF even more of a presence today. I am just distraught


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

swan just had to give you some


----------



## HelenFS (Feb 25, 2008)

Swan, 

I've been following you and I'm sorry you are going through this and having a weepy afternoon. I really hope this bleeding stops and you go on to get a lovely BFP hun  . About the blood test, yes, you can have one done with your GP. I am booked in for next Wednesday and when I rang I made it clear that I wanted my hcg levels checking in my blood otherwise they will try give a hpt which from the drs aren't very sensitive. I don't know about your docs but mine take at least two days to get back bloods that are sent to the hospital so, for me, it kind of defeats the purpose as I'm due to do a hpt on that Friday. I'm now wondering about my local private hospital as I'm under their care for my thyroid and I think they would get the results back in a day so I'd be able to test on Wednesday. I'd be paying for my bloods in London so it is of little difference to me if I pay up here - it just saves a journey. 

I really hope you get the result you deserve Swan  .

Lots of love
Helen x


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 25, 2006)

Thank you lovely ladies for your kind words. Had convinced myself I was fine with it not working but it has just hit me.

Decided on clear blue digital tomorrow morning and if still positive will make doctors appointment for HCG next week as this much bleeding cannot possibly be a good thing.My AF is being really weird but have shared enough vile details already.

Helen- it is such a hassle having a clinic so far away isn't it? Cannot even combine it with a sightseeing trip as I am usually too stressed or in pain. That said please God I am back there in 3 weeks for a scan x

 right back at ya Rach xxxx


----------



## HelenFS (Feb 25, 2008)

Swan, 

I think you are doing the right thing to test with a CB digital tomorrow. Hopefully it will still be a BFP. There are quite a few ladies on here that have bled and have still gone on to get a bfp and had their baby. I've got everything crossed for you that you are one of those ladies and you'll be heading down the road in 3 weeks for a scan.    

xxx


----------



## Loz_1982 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi everyone,

wondered if i can join you all.

been reading this thread for a few days and didn't have the guts to say hi! I had 1 little embie replaced on Monday 27th April, and they've given me a test date of 17th May, which feels like miles off!

So sorry to all of you that got      

Its so nice to hear the   though, really happy for you all.

I'm having a really weepy day today, don't even know why!!! Think I'm just struggling with the not knowing.

The clinic didn't give us a rough % chance of it working for us so have no idea what to expect, and have convinced myself already thats its not worked, silly maybe, but feel negative  

Sorry to come on here and moan straight away!

Good luck to you all xxxxxx

Laura


----------



## Finlay (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi everyone

Just wondered if I could join you all in this waiting game  

I just had my 3rd IUI this afternoon and have been given an OTD of 17/5, my clinic always seems to wait for 16 DPO.

Will be nice to share our thoughts & symptoms (or the lack of them) during TWW,

Good luck to all of you

Finlay xx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Swan- really feel for you hun, hope everything goes ok for you in the morning.

Rach- hope you start to feel better too

Helen- can you not ring the clinic and ask them when you should test

Finlay- welcome hun, best of luck to you

Loz- welcome to the thread hun. Think every clinic is different with % of success rates.
I have had doubts that it hasn't worked think its natural hun.

I had 1 embie put back on wednesday just gone and test on the 15th.
Best of luck to you 

Hi to everyone else 

take care 

nicola x x


----------



## Loz_1982 (Apr 28, 2009)

Finlay - We have the same test date - nice to have a test buddy!  

Nicola - Thanks for your kind words, its definately not an enjoyable 2ww!!

Laura

xxxxxx


----------



## Bree (Mar 21, 2007)

WELCOME to all the newcomers 

LuuLuu, So so sorry to hear of you BFN. Was really rooting for you. There is probably nothing wrong with you it takes on average 3 goes per baby so just keep rolling the dice til you throw a six.

Mango, I know you were kind of expecting your bfn but it still hurts doesnt it 

Swan, sorry you are having such a terrible time. Has no-one at your clinic suggested upping your dose of progesterone to stop the bleeding til you do your HCG test? I know my clinic would but maybe thats cos its all different with a donor egg?? all doctors have their own protocols I suppose. 

Love to everyone else, Bree xx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya peeps

I know i am only on my 3rd day after e/t but i feel like i am going crazy.
Not getting any niggles or anything now and feels wierd.
At least when i was getting them i felt like there was something there  

Really sorry for the me post

nicola


----------



## cherylfearfield (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi can I join this thread, as am testing on 11th May , we have done a FET  and the little embies went in on Tuesday.

Good luck to everyone on your 2WW I shall be  for everyone.

Hope you all have a great bank holiday weekend.

Cheryl x


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 25, 2006)

Nicola- a lot of women are totally niggle free and you are still early days. I am a niggler but this is not always a good thing. I have a friend who was due last week who has yet to feel one niggle and she is over 9 months!!!!

Finlay- my clinic are 16dpo- as if 14 days weren't bad enough!! 

Loz and Cheryl- welcome xxx

Bree- hope your 2ww is going ok. I asked about progesterone and they said not to bother upping what I am aready on.Just wish I lived closer so I could turn up on their doorstep so they can see what is going on!


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello Ladies
Swan   First response HPT are really accurate  

Welcome Cheryl,Finlay and Laura  
Laura..are you sure that's the right test date ?? You poor thing that's 20 days   Are you having the HcG shots because they do take a long time to leave the system so maybe that's the reason for the long wait .
Nicola...no niggles from me either except wind  

To all us 2wwers ...make sure you drink lots of water and protein.I am trying to recreate my diet from when I fell pregnant with DD.(complete miracle) 2-3 days after I unkowingly got pregnant I started the Atkins Diet.Now I am not going as far this time but no alcohol (obviously) no caffiene, lots of meat ,fish bacon and eggs Mmmmm.

Best wishes to everyone

Bel
XXX


----------



## cherylfearfield (Aug 22, 2008)

Hello again,

How on earth do you ladies keep up with all the comings and goings on this site. It's so reassuring that I am not the only one going through this.

Thanks for all your support and loads of luck to everyone.

Cheryl x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Helen* ~ welcome to the thread. I've put you down for the 7th but I can change it if you want  

*Laura* ~ welcome to you too, wow that's a really long wait! (((hugs))) for your weepy day  

*Finlay and Cheryl* ~ hi there and welcome to the thread......lots of luck to you both  

*Swan* ~ (((hugs))) hope you can get your surgery to do your bloods...thinking of you. Good luck for the test tomorrow  

*Rach* ~ hope it's a good sign hun  

Hi to everyone else 

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Forgot to add, Besttwin and Lirac....how did you get on today?    

xxx


----------



## Tessie* (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi,

I wrote my first post yesterday and I just wanted to thank everyone for their support. I was a real mess last night and feel better about things today. It's day 12 for me and I've had the strangest feelings in my tummy. They kind of feel like AF sensations, but I can't make up my mind. I'm just trying to keep myself sane, and this place really helps. 

I'm so sorry to hear about the BFN's. My thoughts are with you all. These cycles really take everything out of you and really test us. I'm sending you all big hugs!

Hi to all the newbies! I hope you are all OK and trying to stay sane. Just remember that us on FF are here if you need us.

T xxx


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Girls

Can I join you ? Going slowly   and its only day 2   - wish they kept me knocked out for 2 weeks would be much easier  - good luck to everyone xxx

Jerseyspuds
x


----------



## marylukie (Apr 28, 2009)

hi all 
          big congratulations to Tiny hope your luck rubs off on all of us , this page moves so quicky it takes ages to catch up . good luck to all the lovely ladies who are testing tomorrow .

                                                        marylukie xx


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 25, 2006)

Well another day another   with a clear blue digital. Am getting more excited but AF still very much here but possibly getting lighter- once it has gone then I will be happier
Am testing again tomorrow with Clear Blue ( two in a pack).

I really hope I am as this will give anyone who gets an AF before OTD some hope.

Tessie- see above. I had dreadful AF pains in 2ww with my first BFP, I was off work it was so bad. Have terrible ones now. I think it is a good sign

Lirac and Bestwin- really hoping you had BFPs. Thinking of you both xxx

Jersrey-cool name


----------



## Tessie* (Nov 11, 2007)

That's fantastic news Swan. Keep feeling positive.

It's not so great news for me this morning. I woke up at 4am with the worst stomach cramps only for AF to arrive 2 hours later. I've not tested but I'm absolutely sure this is it for me. With the amount of pain I'm in and the bad bleed there is no way this could be a positive. I'm not sure it's really hit me yet. I think I'm in denial. Will test tomorrow (day 14) just more as a process to confirm rather than anything else. There's no point in kidding myself!

I've got everything crossed for everyone else.

T xxx


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 25, 2006)

Oh Tessie don't give up just yet. Lots of ladies have been in touch to say they have had AF but are pregnant!

My pain is excruciating as well so I was sure no good could come of it xxxx


----------



## Sunshine33 (Dec 1, 2007)

Ladies,

I'm not on my 2WW, but remember how stressful it was   . 

Just wanted to try and reassure you that sometimes horrendous pains in the 2WW aren't a bad thing. When i was on my 2WW i had awful pains and woke one night thinking i would actually have to go to A&E with them as i felt so bad. I managed to go back to sleep again and they did subside. I think they might have actually been something to do with the pessaries?

Anyway we did our test on OTD to get a BFP and we are currently 24 wks pg with twins  , after ttc for 8 years - probably longer if i'm honest. 

Just cos you get some pain don't write it off as game over     !!!

Swan - Congrats on another  , you must be over the moon. Try to relax and enjoy it   !!

Loads of luck to all you ladies on the 2WW, hope that there is lots of  's over the coming weeks and sending tonnes of     to all you ladies who have got  's.   it will be your turn very very soon.

Lots of Love Kim xxxx


----------



## Bree (Mar 21, 2007)

Welcome Jersey, sorry the true horror of 2ww has hit you so early Aaaaaargh   . Just hang on in there!!!

Swan, did the line look any darker I would have my magnifying glass out by this time. Would probably be canvassing neighbours for thier opinion hee hee.

Tessie, so sorry hun. Its not over til its over as Swan says, but I know you must be feeling low. .

How is everyone else doing

Bree xx


----------



## This time lucky (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi everyone

Can't believe how quickly this thread moves!!  Now on day 4 of 2WW (5 if you include date of ET!).  Few AF type pains, but absolutely nothing else.  Am trying not to read too much into this as I am sure I didn't feel anything when I got BFP either.  I wish I could just go to sleep for 2 weeks and then get the test results, it would be much easier!!

Bel - We are only 1 day apart on this 2ww, hope you are doing okay.

This thread is great, even if I don't have anything to post, it really helps just knowing I am not the only one going through this.


xx


----------



## Bree (Mar 21, 2007)

Marylukie, how are you feeling??

Tiny, been so busy I didnt congratulate you on your BFP!! Anyone thinking of testing early should read your thread!! You made yourself so misearable with that early test and suffered for nothing!!

This time Lucky, Am going to have to shorten that to TTL   . What clinic are you at? I am a DE girlie on a FET with IM Barcelona.

Bree xx


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Girls

Last day in bed today - hoorah  - I reckon time will go quicker when Im up and about  

Hiya Bree - this thread is great - so good to know you are not the only one...

Sunshine - thanks so much for your post - really helpful x

Tessie - sending you loads and loads of    

Jerseyspuds
xx


----------



## Loz_1982 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Poppykit,


Unfortunately yes i'm sure its the right date, they even wrote it down for me so i cant convince myself to do it earlier lol!

Not had any hg shots though, so really cant understand why its so long off, its not fair!!!  

Swan, really glad you got another  , it can only be a   thing, so well done.  

Laura

xx


----------



## cherylfearfield (Aug 22, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Congratulations to everyone with   and a big    to everyone else.

Feel sad today, had FET on Tuesday and looking for a small sign that it has worked- I know I shouldn't cos most of the time there are no signs. DH is at work and doesn't really seem to understand how I feel , I'm sure it's not easy on him but just wish he would seem more understanding. Sorry don't want to ramble on too much!! 

We will know on the 11th May whether it's 3rd time lucky, so not too much longer to wait.

Take care and have a lovely weekend

Cheryl x


----------



## Northy (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi all and to folk I haven't spoken to before,

Hope you all ok. I'm ok although gettinga bit twitchy as OTD approaches particularly cos if wasn't Sun tomorrow would be testing tomorrow but have to wait til Tues cos of bank holiday. This tx has lasted longer than first one so trying not to get carried away. My dh is threatening to pin me down as am getting tempted to test. I won't cos it would probably do my head in more plus the fact I am god mum at a christening tomorrow, of all the weeks!!! So don't wanna be a loon. Will be a funny ole day that's for sure!

Hope you all have good weekend


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Tessie* ~ hope tomorrow brings you good news......everything crossed  

Hi *Jerseyspuds* ~ welcome to the thread...what day do you test hun?  

*Swan* ~ fab news....congratulations  Would you like me to put your BFP up yet or wait til OTD?

*Kim* ~ thank you....what a lovely post 

Have a good weekend everyone,

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 25, 2006)

Lizzy- am testing again in the morning so can wait until then. 
Still having a very strange AF- v light but enough to make me panic . Hope a third test can reassure me further x


----------



## Lilololo (Sep 13, 2008)

Hello ladies

Thought I'd check in and give you an update - sorry this is a bit of a 'me' post. Well I woke up this morning to bad af pains and decided to test even though it was 2 days early just so I'd know for sure. It was hardly worth bothering because as i wiped there were spots of blood already. Anyway, i did the test and there appeared the faintest of lines! Its very confusing - I was using a 'first response' early detection test so wonder if it could be detecting a bit of the HCG from before? Because since then I have had strong af pains all day and af is here with a vengeance and there is no doubting that it is over for me. I'm just still a bit confused about the little faint line?? Does anyone have any ideas? Swan - is this similar to what you've had or has your af been light all along? Mine is heavy like it is whenever it comes properly.

I am on the wine now anyway to compensate - what more can I do?...feel very sad about the whole thing and just feel like my body is 'broken' goods. Was saying to DH earlier that if I was a camera he'd have taken me back to the shop for a replacement!

Lil xx


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Evening Ladies,

Ooh it's looking good Swan   

Jersey welcome to the thread.Did you have ET on thursday ? If so you are the same time as me   How many embies did you have put back ? 
I see you come from CP I used to manage a restaurant there  

Thistimelucky (TTL from now on) hope you are doing well
Tessie     

Lil...well it's hard to say.When was your last HCG shot ? 5000iu takes about 8 days to leave the system completly.    

Hugs to Everyone else...All going quietly mad looking for signs....I am now on official 'Knicker Watch' looking for the spotting.I know not everyone has it but I would feel much better if I did  

Bel
XXX


----------



## Sprog (Nov 4, 2008)

Help.... I'm meant to test 16 days after my transfer, due to do this next Sunday... cant i just test now? I just feel like it hasn't worked. I have had no spotting no af no sore boobs nothing. I just had a bad tum last night and was on the bog!(sorry), a few days ago i had crampy pains.

I had just one 2 day ET and everyone knows... my family, his family and some on my close friends. It has been good over the years to talk to them about it but now i just want people to shut up. And i feel like just stopping the pessaries!!! I feel mad and angry   what is going on? 

And my DH is so lazy and hasn't been helping me with things that i'm not meant to be doing and i've even thought why am i even doing this? Then for a split second, i think i dont even want a baby with him - and then feel guilty. Ahhhh    

I just feel empty physically and emotionally


----------



## Sprog (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Lirac - i know i am just off on one and things will seem different in the morning - i hope xxx


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

..sprog.xx


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Girls

Lilololo & Lirac - sending you loads and loads of    

Sprog - totally understand the mixed feeling weirdness - i think its the hormones and the mind trying to defend itself - all very weird....

Hi Lizzy n Poppykit - ET was Wed so Im assuming I test on Wed 13th May ? - first time round on IVF so no idea what to expect but so far so good except this hideous wait  - Poppykit we are v close on test dates hey - how are you copinig ?

Can I ask - Ive had some pains going on like period/shooting pains but nothing major and boobs are sore - problem is I get sore boobs when period is due anyway so driving myself mad wondering if its a good or bad sign arghhhhh

Poppykit - hey which restaurant ? Ive lived in CP for 9 years now and love all of em  - well obviously have my favourites  

Good Luck ladies and loads of    for all of us whatever our news

Jerseyspuds
xxx


----------



## gbaby2009 (Oct 3, 2008)

I decided to test in the morning 12dpt, blood test scheduled for Monday 13dpt, so we will see what tomorrow will bring


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

First off good luck to you all and fingers crossed for the +ve result for each and everyone of us.

Had 5day ED Blasto transfer on 26/4 and OTD 5/5, but couldn't wait so have tested this morning with one of the 1st response 6day early tests and got a fainter 2nd line! Dare i believe this result?

Anyone else had this, could it be right.................

Jilly, x x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

It's looking cautiously good, Jilly, try to stay calm (I know, impossible!) and test again tomorrow?

I'm... rather losing my PMA, I have to admit.    I just don't feel like there's anything going on.  I had pains for five days following 2 day transfer ET a week ago, but now just the occasional a/f style twinge.  I've had no implantation bleed or anything to indicate implantation (I feel for you, Bel!)

The thought of doing all this again just leaves me cold and horrified.  All the drugs disagreed with me, and I've had far too much time off work.

Anyway, sorry for low post, I'm just starting to feel a bit lost.

Five more sleeps till OTD.


----------



## Tessie* (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey!

Well after the horrific night I had on Friday night I did test yesterday morning (2 days early) and there was not even a hint of a positive line. So in my mind I have moved on and given up all hope of this treatment working. I'll test tomorrow at home, but don't think I'll bother with the blood test at the clinic. It just reminds me of all the emotions. The only way I can cope is by not thinking about it, which I know is not healthy. I think it's just a defence mechanism. Poor DH is waiting for it to hit me.... to be honest so am I! The thought of having to go through all this again just breaks me inside!

Swan - Another BFP is fantastic news! How are you feeling in yourself? Thanks for the message yesterday. It really helped.  

Anna & Jerseyspuds - You have to stay positive. One thing you learn from this site is that everyone experiences different symptoms and some absolutely none at all! It's OK to have bad days just make sure you come and tell us about them and we'll help you through it. 

Jilly - I have everything crossed for you!  

gbaby2009 - Any news? 

Sprog - I know what you mean about friends and family support. They have been an amazing support, but sometimes you need your space. Try and stay positive. The drugs really do mess around with your hormones!

Lirac - I'm so sorry hun! Thinking of you  

Lil - I've got everything crossed for you 

T xx


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

*Tessie*- thank you so very much for your message xxxx - I really hope tomorrow brings different news for you both - I know you will get there - sending you loads and loads and loads of  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

*Anna*- hang on in there lovely - from what Tessie is saying eveyone has different responses and pains etc and thank God we all have each others support - my top tip for the day is to play Mama Mia exceptionally loudly and have a dance - without any high kicks !!!! - sending you loads of  

*Jilly* - its looking good 

*gbaby* - Good Luck for tomorrow xxxxxx

Love and hugs to all

Jerseyspuds
xxxx


----------



## mugglewump (Oct 8, 2008)

Well I decided to test this morning, one day early and it's a BFN.  We are heartbroken.  No AF as yet but feel the   is on her way anytime.
Good luck to the rest of you ladies. xxx


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh Mugglewump - so sorry - really hope it changes for you.  You really deserved for this to work.    

Tessie - hope tomorrow brings better news.    

Jilly - well done!!!


GBaby - Good luck to you.


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for all the positive comments, but also sad to hear other people not so lucky.

I'm trying to not think too much, have sent my partner to the shops to get me a digital test for tomorrow morning, so I can test again and I hope and pray it will be the same.

I'm so glad I found this site, it has helped me is so many ways already, thank you,

Jilly, x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

Mugglewump, I am so sorry hun, It is so hard, but still I have seen results changing in a day, so test again tomorrow       

Tessie, I believe that 2 days do make a difference     

Jill,        

Anna, I am losing my PMA a bit too. the reason for me is , I always do find it difficult the second week of 2ww, and for the first time while cycling, no boobs symptoms such as boobs sensitive or bigger nothing. I don't wish to spot as it is always a bit scary, I think, but all I experience is being bloated and I only fit in my IVF jeans  
I have been very stressed too, so that would not have been good for Goldie ! we got flooded by same upstairs neighbours for the 3rd time in a year,  on Thursday night, and our attic is in a real state. thank god we just got a little bit in the bathroom , so not much damage, but this is so stressful. We are now taking lawyer advice. 
So that has been fun. Anyway, now it is a bit better , and it has started to dry, but I had to watch DH do most of the work as I can't lift, but as he has a sensitive back , I tried to go on the ladder and stretched my arm to check for wet ceiling, and then I remembered I was not supposed to do that ( I forgot for one min with all the emergency going on!). i did not hurt but 10 mns later I got cramps in tummy , like the night before mind you, and started thinking I should not have done that and I was slightly panicking  , but all calmed down , so OK now, and the smell was quite bad,  although much better now , but do you think this is a comfort zone for 2WW:?   

So yes, adenomyosis and lots of stress, what a combination for implantation! 

It sure has taken my mind off symptoms checking though!  , well most of the time.

So yes, not much PMA left either  

Anyway, today is a beautiful day again, and we are now going to picnic in the parc with some friends, so that is lovely. 

Have a good afternoon, all, sorry no more personals, there are so many of us, I can't keep up!  and lots of    to all of us 

Future Mummy and Goldie


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 25, 2006)

OK here we go..
Woke at half five with V heavy AF . Went to loo and did a different PG test ( now OTD). AF so heavy I did not even bother to look at result.Went back to bed with crippling AF pains. Test is  - again!!!! 

So here are the facts- 
AF been here for five days, Five days of testing with Hospital test, Clear Blue and Sainsburys and all are  .
Heavy heavy AF with loads of pain. 
Veiny (.Y.) and bleeding gums just like last BFP

I have absolutely no idea what is going on. How can I be PG if I am feeling so periody and losing so much blood . Got my Welsh baby name book out but it seems wrong! Any doctors in the house

Futuremummy- I wish I had had IVF jeans . I have dressed like Vicky Pollard for about three weeks. 
Jilly- everything crossed Lovely xxx Have a friend who is a seasoned FF'er and knows everything about fertility. She said that digitalare really reliable as they need quite a bit of HCG present to register a positive. So if you get one on that you should be delighted 
Mugglewump- big   but there is still time
Lirac- you seem to have a lovely DH. Best wishes for the future  
Lilololo- AF was light to begin and now it is here like normal AF. Have heard a million pieces of advice. Do you want to PM me for more details- we can share TMI without making anyone else sick  

Love to all xxxxxxx


----------



## This time lucky (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi everyone

Tessie & Mugglewump - I have read many posts where 1 or 2 days can make a difference with the test.  In fact, so much that I have decided not to test early this time and wait until OTD.  Good luck  

Bree - I am with Eugin Clinic.  I live in Luxembourg and a belgian doctor recommended Eugin as one of their doctors had gone to work there and he had heard good things about them.  My only complaint was with communication.  They will never transfer your call to the co-ordination team, they pass a message on for them to call you, which can take 6 hours or more sometimes.  Staff are really friendly though and fingers crossed, I will get my yearned for BFP and it will stick this time.  What are your thoughts on IM?  

I have sore (.)(.) today, but think that might be the progynova!  I have read a lot of posts from pregnant ladies who didn't have any positive signs or implantation bleeding, so I am remaining optimistic until OTD.

 to anyone with BFN and good luck and   to everyone.

xx


----------



## marylukie (Apr 28, 2009)

good afternoon ladies

                      i am feeling great in myself i am getting the funny twinges in my tummy like most of you my (.Y.) are very sensitive (not normal for me) and lots of things make me want to cry ! ! 
      but apart from all the i am counting down the days 7 more to go    

                                                    marylukie xx


----------



## cherylfearfield (Aug 22, 2008)

Hello Future Mummy,

You have just made my husband and I laugh with you talking about your IVF jeans, as I have just lost my temper as some new clothes I have just bought from Fat Face look awful because of my swollen belly!!Back to the track suit!

Thank you for making us smile and sending you loads of    

Cheryl


----------



## Northy (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Hope you ok although you all seem quite jittery, not unlike myself. If it wasn't Sun and bank hol, would be my OTD so can't think about anything else but dh won't let me test so am holding out for bloods. Think next 48 hours will go very very slowly.

Just been god mum at christening. Not particularly religious but I certainly prayed to the big fella today!! Had to leave early cos finding it difficult to speak to folk, couldn't concentrate AAAHHHHHHH this is torture particularly cos didn't get this far in tx last time.

Enjoy rest of long wekend. Keep chins up


----------



## babe2 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone 
Great to hear about  the BFP i am so happy for you all   
Anyway i am on day5 of my 2ww i am trying so hard not to think about it but i can't help it lol i feel like i am going nuts     .i had sometwinges in my side which are different from anything i have had before hoping it is a good sign.
Good luck to everyone hope we all get our BFP this month    
Sending out loads of        vibes and       like mad.
xxxxxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

I hope you don't mind me joining this thread - although it'll take a few days to catch up with where you all are, there seems to be lots of 2ww's at the minute!  

Had ET on Wed and ET yesterday, with OTD on 13th May.  

Have been trying to keep distracted in the garden in the sun, watching DH building decking and giving 'advice' from my sun lounger!   Was helping out a bit, and hope I haven't overdone it.

Big hugs and lots of luck to you all, hoping for good news for us all             
Dxx


----------



## pretty in pink (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi everyone,hope it's ok to join in,am quite new to f/f, its my 1st ivf as egg recipient using icsi and am on day 9 of 2ww, otd sun 10 may, like everyone am finding it so so hard, been having bad af pains almost since day 1 which feels like are getting worse along with bad back and leg ache,just so scared can't stop thinking about it and am praying for good news,wishing everyone all the luck in the world
Loads lv 
Pretty in pink


----------



## Bree (Mar 21, 2007)

Northy, Soooo glad you didnt crumble and test early. Hope God will give you the strength to stagger through the last few days and cope with whatever happens next.

TTL, Well I am happy with IM as they have given me my DS. I am currently trying for a sibling for him. They are very expensive and I have spent 15000 Euros over the last 6 months...gulp! 

Anna, I think its normal to have a dip in confidence about now. 

Jilly...That sound hopefull!!

Lil a positive is a positive so you are pregnant until proven otherwise(pupo) Stay off the vino and re-test each morning first thing.

Sprog hope you are feeling a bit better. The time I DID get pregnant I had NO SYMPTOMS at all. You cannot trust how you feel just now, just hang on in there and see this thing through 

Pretty in Pink and Peanuts  WELCOME!!

Lirac, so sorry about your BFN

Big hugs to mugglewump and Tessie

Love to everyone else, have to go as I am cooking dinner and think its burning! Bree xx


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Evening Ladies

Just a quickie from me to send all of us going   some big     

There is a light at the end of the tunnel I'm sure  

Peanuts Hiya - me n you are both on for testing for the 13th  Good Luck x

Loads of Love
Jerseyspuds


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi ladies - I know I am not officailly on my 2ww any more but I have to keep reading to see how everyone is progressing - nosey or what!!!

Good luck to everyone who has just started the joyous 2ww!. 

Lirac and Mugglewump XXXXXX to you both. Keep your chins up and stay strong - you can do it and remeber that our dreams are there for us.

Anna - Hang in there lovely not much longer now.

Sprog and Finley - fancy seeing you two here. IVF Wales needs some good news at mo - XXXXXXXXXX to you both

Swan - What fantastic news. I have been watching you daily since we both thought we had our AF together. It is looking fab. XXXX to you and everything is crossed for you hun.


XXXXX to everyone else


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Evening Ladies,

Welcome *P in P* 
Welcome *Peanuts* we are testing on the same day.  I think there are a few of us now.

*Tessie* and *Mugglewump *   

So sorry to here the BFN's  
*Swan* can we start dancing yet . Have the clinic given you any reason why you are having your AF ?? Hope you are putting your feet up 

*Northy* Good that you got throught the day.It must be so hard not to do a HPT.Roll on Tuesday 

Hello to everyone else and hope you are all coping as best you can.I still don't have any symptoms but I had none when I was pregnant before.I think we start to look for signs.Thinking about every single twinge or ache and wheter it means anything or not.We probably have them all the time but never notice.Part of the madness 



jerseyspuds said:


> There is a light at the end of the tunnel I'm sure


Well lets hope there is something  A little bean maybe.

Big Hugs

Bel
XXX

P.S Does anyone know a natural remedy for constipation ??


----------



## gbaby2009 (Oct 3, 2008)

Clearblue BFN, don't even feel like going in for blood test tomorrow...this sucks....


----------



## MinMin (Apr 25, 2009)

Hello

Please can I join this thread??!  

I think it's all over for me.  It's just gone 12 midnight, I can't sleep cos I am thinking about this so much!  I am now 12 dpo and 7 dp blasts transfer.  Been having light bleeding past 3 days.  Intermittent, dark red discharge, sometimes brown, just like what you get before the start of AF, mostly in toilet after poo, (after straining) very little on pad.  I think the evil witch has got me     I keep trying to convince myself and DH that it could still be implantation bleeding, but it's lasting a bit too long now.  I am feeling really down, I know there is no way of knowing until you test.  My test day is 11th May (which will be 14 dpt).  DH is not being very supportive at all and said there is no point testing anymore, cos it's very likely to be    I did say that I need him to be slightly positive for me   , but I guess he is really disappointed too and is preparing for the worst! 

I wonder whether I should test a bit earlier to see.  I have already bought a twin pack Clear Blue digital - cos I wouldn't be able to handle faint lines and things!


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

hi 

 for me, nothing much more to say. 


sam


----------



## marylukie (Apr 28, 2009)

hi ladies
              good luck to all ladies testing today 

                BIG     to sam xx


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Morning Ladies, 

I'm so sorry to heard about your BFN's, but it's not always over at this point from what i have read,    .

I feel awful doing my update this morning, but hopefully it will give some of you hope.

I have tested again this morning with Clear blue digital AND 1st Response,both are BFP!!! digital says I'm 3-4wks preg, which is right from EC date of 21st.

That's 3 tests positive now, so i must be.

Have had no symptoms apart from a slight ache in my (.Y.), so anyone who has no symptoms, it could still be possible that you are preg.

I send you all        ,


Jilly, x x


----------



## suzzie (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi Ladies, Hope you don't mind me jumping in and joining you. I can understand how everyone on this dreaded      can sometimes go      , Its so stressfull. 

Had a 5 day, 1xhatcing Blast (grd 1) and 1 x Expanding Blast (grd 1) on the 2nd may. So am on day 2 since ET. Like Nicola I have no symptoms of any kind at all. Is this a good sign      . How far into the      before you start getting symptoms.

Sorry about the me post, just going off my head and its only 2 day down this long road.

Good luck to all about to test, stay positive, hard as it may be. sending one and all,            

          to all the ladies with                hope you all have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Love and      to all

XXX


----------



## Bree (Mar 21, 2007)

MinMin, Hi and   . Of course it could be implantation!! You are spotting you lucky thing. Just read back a few pages of ladies who are complaining about NOT spotting! DH is just trying to protect himself so you will have to be tough for both of you. Total emotional crash normal about day 7 (but supposed to be the women not the men!) 

Sam, so sorry about your bfn  

Gbaby I know it doesnt look good but you better do the blood test or you may wonder about that later  .

Big confession from me now. I tested early  aaaaaargh. I tested last night cos felt so sick (day 12) and got a second line on first response 6 day early test. This morning(day 13) I retested but line has gone quite faint and I dont feel sick anymore!!! I thought my urine would be more concentrated as was in the morning. I had chem preg back in oct so now terrified!!! Am going for bloods tomorrow. Has anyone else had variation in colour and strength of line with first response like that?

I feel so stupid for testing early. I always do it and always end up more confused and upset!

Bree xx


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 25, 2006)

Bree- you poor thing. A line is a line after all and you must take salvation in the fact you still have one. I understand your concerns given what you have previously been through.  Listen to your own advice and trust the bloods tomorrow. Thinking of you  

Jilly- that is great news. Are you due to have bloods?My clinic rely on the HPT they provide


Sam- all the   in the world coming your way xxxx


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

hi there 

hopen u dont mind me posting but came across your link  and hae been following it the last couple of days.
M y OTD is tomorrow but i did a 4 day early claer blue first thing this morn and its a BFN, not even a slight line ( which i did getlast eyar and wasnt preg!)
dh said it could all change tomrrow but im not convinced 
we had a SET 5 day Blast 4AB so devasted 

any advice?

good luck to everyone, my friend had a BFP this morn after a 2 day transfer, so just goes to shows is luck!!! xx

kerri xx


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Morning Ladies

Sam  Gbaby  so sorry for you both.

Welcome *suzzie* sounds like you have some great blasts tucked in there 

*Jilly*  Well done ! I don't have any symptoms either so you have lifted my spirits.Thanks 

Hello *MinMin* It's way too early to test sweetie  You won't get a +ve result 7 days early !! I read that spotting last 1-3 days and is pale pink or brown so sounds like that to me   Best Wishes.

*Bree* The line is still there ...it's not over yet  

    To all those testing today.    To all those naughty ladies who want to test early.It just messes up your head even more   Enjoy being PUPO as long as possible.

All the best

Bel
XXX


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Swan,

How are things with you today? Are you still showing as [fly]BFP[/fly] today, have things settled down yet?
I will still go tomorrow for blood test as need to get another prescription and they prefer to register levels, but have been having sickness this morning as well, so 99% sure tests are correct, so will just have to  that the next few weeks go as smoothly as possible.

Jilly, x x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

morning 

Jilly- you story gives me hope too. My swelling has gone down from e/t now and just feel really empty   I know its miles to early to symptom check isn't it.

Am trying to keep PMA up but its hard.

Sam-    

Hope everyone else is doing ok and not too crazy yet  

nicola x x


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Morning girls

Pretty in pink - hope the AF pains are a good sign, so hard to know whats going on   Keeping fingers crossed for Sunday for you  

Jersey spuds & poppykit - wishing you both lots of luck for the 13th - hoping its lucky for us all!  Like you both I'm hoping there's light at the end of this tunnel - has been dark for too long   

Gbaby - did you go for the blood test today?   Keeping fingers crossed for you hun   

MinMin - as the other girls have said, it could still be implantation bleeding.  Hope you can still keep positive until OTD, still a wee while to go.  DH is probably protecting himself, mines the same, always thinking its a BFN until he's told otherwise  .  Needing some positive thoughts round us all     

SamJ - so sorry to hear about your BFN, hoping you and DH are taking care of each other   

Jilly02 - Keeping everything crossed for your test tomorrow, but sound like a BFP is on the cards!    

Bree - oh hun, testing early can be such a loopy thing to do  , but a blue line is a blue line - its not over til the blood test says so, so try to keep positive     

Kerribluecat - Sorry to hear about the HPT result, but hoping the blood test will bring better news     

Off to meet pals for lunch to keep me occupied, been having AF like pains this morning, so brain has gone into overload thinking too much!!  Thankfully back to work tomorrow, which should keep my mind of things from 9-5 at least.

Big hugs and     to everyone
Dxx


----------



## Bree (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind words ladies, I know there is nothing to do but wait for the blood test . 

Kerri, you could try first response 6 day early as more senstive, but you would need urine that was nice and concentrated like first thing in the morning. There ARE people who had a negative urine test but a positive blood test, but I know you must be feeling very low at the moment. Guess we are both going to have to wait for the blood HCG whilst vowing never to test early again!

Bree xx


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

thanku for your kind words, dh is hoping it will change tomorrow on OTD as clinic go by HPT, on the day and then i ring them the news , last year though i had a positive HPT and blood confirmed a negative..wot a mindfield, keep breaking down and sobbing till my head hurts 

kerri xxx


----------



## Bree (Mar 21, 2007)

Kerri, I think its even worse getting positive HPT then negative on the blood. Thats what I did back in October. Definately worth dashing out and buying a more sensitive test if you arent having bloods done tomorrow. I have a DS who is 18 months but have found this quest for a sibling even harder than first time around. Its like crawling over broken glass. Sorry you are so upset.  

Bree xx


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Ladies
lots of thanks for your messages.  Hoping my    made way for someone else's   today.

Wishing you all testing today and this week lots of    and  
gbaby sending you   

sam


----------



## sarahlou09 (Dec 23, 2008)

HI LADIES I HOPE YOU DON'T MIND ME JOINING YOU ON THIS THREAD ? 

I HAD MY EC 27TH APRIL AND ET 2ND MAY , I HAD  2 X TOP GRADE BLASTS    SHOULD I BE HAVING ANY SYMPTOMS AS I AM ON DAY 2 AFTER TRANSFER  

THIS   I HOPE GOES FAST  

OTD IS 15TH MAY  

WELL ENOUGH ABOUT ME, I WOULD LIKE TO WISH EVERYONE ON THEIR   ALL THE BEST AND SENDING YOU    

AND    TO ALL THAT ARE AROUND TESTING   

TAKE CARE ALL 
SARAH


----------



## LILJEWELS (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Hope its ok to come join you all in here.

   

I had ET on 30th April
a 6 cell grade A 
        &
a 8 cell grade B

ODT is 14th May, if I can resist that long      

Would love to hear from any of you with early symptoms & any gossip.

Hugs
Jewels 

Here's hoping for


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Hello, Sarahlou, fellow Cumbrian!     

I'm sorry I haven't been keeping up, everyone else.    I've been a bit down and not really known what to say to people!

Swan, I'm glad your tests are still coming up positive.  Are you going to speak to the clinic again tomorrow?  Can't help feeling you need more medical advice and reassurance!     

Welcome to all the newly PUPO!  It does feel fantastic to have made it that far!

I'm so sorry Sam.  My heart goes out to you and all those with BFNs.

Bree & Kerri, I hope later tests give better news.

Jilly, love, your post did really give me hope!  I've no symptoms, now, and I really hope that doesn't mean it hasn't worked.  

                 for everyone.


----------



## Northy (Jan 21, 2008)

Afternoon,   to all bfns
Hello to all new folk,

Well I absolutely do not know what to do with myself esp cos know could get result if wasn't for bank hol! OTD tomorrow at 8.15 and then planning to go into school. I really don't know if that is a good idea as have only done 1 day in 4weeks due to hols but do need to go back cos i exam time. What to do? Don't know whether going in will take my mind off stuff or make things worse. Have done a lot of marking today which has helped to take my mind off stff but now I've stopped so have time to think again. If only was this time tomorrow, at least I would know. I have no idea whether it has worked.

 to everyone testing in next few days


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

Sarahlou

just gotta say hi there are so many different stories on here that i was reading yours and just had to post and wish you luck x, we are the same age, same "issue", same number of attempts (my first attempt was in 06) also got 13 eggs and i have 2 blasts transferred on 27th April so aprt from being a little ahead of you my OTD is 6th we are about as similar as you get....spooky hope its lucky for us both x


Hello to everyone else, and lots of    to everyone on this horrid stage i know i need it!!

Ally


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi
not tested today as thought I would wait to see GP tomorrow and have bloods done then. My clinic got back to me 7 hours late and it was a nurse who spoke with me not even a doctor despite me ringing the doctors line. Gave no advice whatsoever- in fact felt worse talking to her than if they hadn't called.
Still have AF-no signs of it subsiding. I just need closure. Who would have thought a BFP could make someone so utterly miserable. I should be cartwheeling but feel so dreadful

DD and DH both  ill so with me sofa bound ( plastered in DD's vomit) and those two comatose our home is not a happy one.

moan moan moan moan moan moan

Samj- What an incredible selfless thing to say. Your time will certainly come xxxxxx

Northy-  I really feel for you. DH is a teacher and it is hs busiest time of year so you have my every sympathy.When will you get results?

Anna- hope you are feeling less down

Jilly- I suffered m/sickness early on with my last BFP. Good sign Pregnancy hormone is strong


 to everyone else xxx


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Swan,

I will keep everything crossed for you for tomorrow,       

Good luck for the long list of ladies testing tomorrow,

Jilly, x


----------



## Angeljoy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi ladies,
Can I join you?  I had et this morning with a day 5 blast on board.  We only had 1 put back, but we have 2 frozen and 1 is being watched til tomorrow.  We test on 13th May.

Lots of       to those who recently got BFN.

Congratulations to those with BFP.

  to all of us on 2ww.
Love Angie xx


----------



## Sprog (Nov 4, 2008)

I just tested    and i'm not meant to on Sunday. Serves me right too cos the first window all turned pink and it was meant to get a red line if positive and the other  window got half a red line. So i think it is a no for me, although the stick was a bit dodgey...

I just dont feel any different, just got woken up last night with a sharp shooting pain, like a muscle tear, where i guess my womb is. Anyone else have anything like this? I am day 10 past 2 day ET. I just think this can't possibly work for me, just can't imagine it actually happening.


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 25, 2006)

Slapped wrists Sprog  ( even though I tested 5 days early,ahem)
You have quite a way to go yet so don't panic. It would take a pretty phenomenal test to show this early!!!
Have had all manner of twinges and pains and had these on my last cycle when I had a more definite BFP.

Question- Does anyone take cyclogest through the back rather than front door? AF making it a bit difficult


----------



## Angeljoy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Swan, I've always taken the bullets up the bottom, easier and cleaner!!  I YKWIM


----------



## hopefullmummy (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi ladies

Would it be ok if I join this group, have been reading through your posts and Im so sorry for those of you who have had a negative result, it is so frustrating for us all!  I sometimes think life is so unfair to those people who really deserve to have a family and then there are people out there who have children only to treat them terribly and have them taken away from them!!!  It makes me soooooo angry!
I wish you all the best with whatever route you take next and also with the healing now, it is so difficult!
Im currently on my 2 ww and due to test on 15th May after having a FET which was the last embryo from our batch of frozen from our failed IVF 2 years ago.  It was a grade 2 and 3 cell embryo, so just have to see what happens!?
I must admit Im already planning our next step which I feel awful about but the last FET we had I was delighted to find out I was Pregnant and then a few weeks later suffered a miscarrige which I was gutted about!  I think that could be why I dont feel positive about this transfer and I know it only takes 1 for it to work but cant help feel so negative all the time!!  Im driving my husband mad being so negative but I just cant help it!  Does anyone else feel like that?

Its so nice to be able to share feelings with others in the same situation and look forward to hearing from you all.

Also to those of you who have had a positive result, Congratulations and look after yourselfs xxx


----------



## Bree (Mar 21, 2007)

Swan, the clinic I go to always tell us to switch to applying pessaries rectally if any bleeding. Bit surprised your clinic didnt mention this!! Sorry you are feeling so rotten. I cant believe everyone ill as well. As if you didnt have enough to contend with at the moment.   
Bree xx


----------



## Sprog (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Swan - yeah thanks for that!!!! And yes i use the back door too!!!! No leakage


----------



## Bree (Mar 21, 2007)

Hopeful mum, if you are feeling negative you are in the right place! Even those of us with bfps are feeling dodgy!!!! Its going to be renamed the 2ww doom and gloomers ttc with tx!

Northy, I think keeping busy is the key. good luck for tomorrow. when will you get result??

Bree xx


----------



## gbaby2009 (Oct 3, 2008)

Got my official  today but I am moving on to Plan B, going back for my Frosties ASAP!


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

evening all....
                    sorry for all the bfn's...  and fantastic news on the bfp's girls, well i havent really got anything to report here feeling a bit....well, fed up if i am honest, i dont remember where they (embies) should be or doing at this stage so i am just sat here waiting...fed up!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Lirac* ~ i'm so sorry.....many hugs and much luck for your frosties 

*Sam* ~ so sad for your news 

*Lil* ~ how are you getting on hun?

*Gbaby* ~ how did your bloods go? Aw hun, just saw your other post.....really sorry 

*Sprog* ~ big, big (((hugs))) You're too early to test hun  

*Bree* ~ much luck for your bloods tomorrow  

*Anna* ~ sending you some PMA hun....sorry you were feeling a bit down  

*Tessie* ~ keeping everything crossed that tomorrow brings good news  

*Mugglewump* ~ same for you hun....i know you're not hopeful but I really hope it turns around for you  

*Future Mummy* ~ oh not what you need at the moment! Hope you can get it sorted with not too much stress 

Thanks *Jerseyspuds* ~ ive put you down for the 13th.....same day as Bel 

Hi *Peanuts, Pretty in pink, Rach, MinMin, Kerribluecat, Sarahlou, LILJEWELS, Allyb, Angeljoy and Hopefullmummy* ~ welcome to the thread, wow.....lots of new people joining. Lots of luck to you all         

*Suzzie* ~ welcome to you too ~ what day do you test? Lots of luck  

*Bel* ~ not sure about natural cures for constipation apart from lots of water and fibre. Hope you are feeling a bit better 

*Jilly* ~ congratulations.....really fab news 

*Swan* ~ congratulations hun......really hope the bleeding eases up for you 

Hi *This time lucky, Marylukie, Cheryl, Northy, Babe2, Liz and Nicola* ~ hope you are all ok and had a good weekend 

Huge luck to everyone testing tomorrow.....I really hope there's fab news for you all       

Love and luck,

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome *hopefullmummy,Angie,Jewels and Sarahlou* you have come to the right place.We are all here going quietly bonkers  

*Swan* I too am a 'bottom girl' no mess,no waste,can't feel it and goes into the blood stream quicker aswell.Max 15 minuits 

Well I am on day 5 after ET (do we count the day of ET as day 1 ?) Mild tummy ache but probably due to not going for a proper poop for 2 weeks 

Best wishes everyone and big 's for the bfp's 

Bel
XXX


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls, 

I hope you had a nice week end ! I feel a bit more relax than Friday night!  

Regarding cyclogest, I now put it at the front, before I used to put at the back. My old clinic used to say back is better my new clinic says front is better, what do I know! I thought of alternating  
If spotting , yes better to change to back though. 
Women with collitis should put it in front and women with cystitis history at the back, according to paper info in the box. 

I am testing in 4 days and the last days are the worse  

I am bloated even more today, but no other symptoms except yesterday a headache. Boobs are not bigger or more sensitive, strange as always have been in previous cycles.
Tomorrow back at work, I think it is a good thing as it will keep my mind busy  

Am I  the only with no memory left and the feeling that I have no brain left either? I was playing chess today with DH, and even he agreed he won easily, I was making so many mistakes! Just about remembered how to play!  oh well at least DH felt good !   

I feel a bit like in a fog. A bit like I was when D/R with buserelin actually  

OK, now I am officially ranting  

I am sending us all lots of   and   

Future Mummy and Goldie


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Back for a wee nosey to see how you're all getting on, hopefully not too  .  I usually keep my loopiness to the 2nd week of 2ww, so come Wed I'll be crawling the walls   

Poppy - Only thing I can suggest for your tummy ache is some prune juice, or a glass of fresh orange and a few fig rolls - works for me every time!   Lots of water too!  Hope it eases off soon  

Gbaby & SamJ - so sorry about your BFN   .  Hope you're holding up  

Bree, Kerry & Northy - wishing you all lots of luck for testing tomorrow, hoping for good news for you        

Angeljoy - I'm testing on the 13th as well, plus Poopykit & jerseyspud, so keeping fingers crossed its lucky for all of us    

Swan - can't believe the lack of support from your clinic  .  Hope GP can give you the answers you need  

LilJewels - hi hun, I'm from Portadown (although live in Edinburgh), but thought I'd say hello and lots of luck form a fellow NI girl!     

Hopefulmummy - oh hun, sorry you're feeling down, its so hard as the 2ww days go by.  So sorry to heat about your journey to here  , I've been there after a FET too hun, although it doesn't feel like it sometimes there is light at the end of the tunnel and you'll find your positivity again.  Its ok to be thinking ahead, but try to focus on whats going on inside and having as many positive thoughts about a good outcome from this cycle      

Future Mummy - you must have posted just before me. I know exactly how you feel, have managed to go through today in a complete fog - the day just seemed to drift by and ended up 45 mins late to meet a friend for coffee!  Hoping work will survive with me in a fog!

Off to bed to try and get an early night.  Back to work tomorrow after nearly a week off - going to be hard, but hoping it'll keep my mind occupied.  Although having to deal with 3 pregnant friends at work  , think I'll have to keep out there way as much as poss.

Take care and big hugs everyone
Dxx


----------



## Lesley007 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Lizzy
You can post my result now since the blood test - bfn unfortunately. 
Best of luck to all ladies in waiting. 
Lesley


----------



## MinMin (Apr 25, 2009)

I am really sorry to hear Lesley    

Swan - All the best for today!!    

My bleeding has mysteriously stopped?!     I was so convinced that it was AF, it lasted for 3 and a bit days, it was definately heavier than the odd spotting and it was dark red - as in AF.  I never got any bleeding during the day, it always came in the morning in toilet (difficult to know how much blood as it always look worse in toilet!!!  I am     that it was implantation bleeding and not AF.  I am 13 dpo and 8 dpt (blasts) today.  All I can say is no more blood please, I can't cope anymore!!        

I always do my Cyclogest rectally now, it's so much easier and cleaner.  I used to use front door but too much leakage and I didn't want to confuse myself with even more unnecessary fanny discharge!


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Bel, I meant to say re constipation, my routine is:-

1) Drink more than 2 litres of water a day.  Don't wait to you're thirsty, just make a routine and chug down those glasses!
2) Take two fibresure (or other psyllium husk capsules - it's just an inert plant-based soluble fibre, get it from health food stores or larger Boots shops) half an hour before breakfast and half an hour before dinner with a large glass of water.
3) (And this is strangely important)  Take a brisk 15 - 30 minute walk daily!  The digestive system relies on physical movements of the body to assist it.  This really works for me!
4)  Four or five dried apricots a day helps, too.  I can't stand them, but I eat them anyway!  Constipation can be agony!

Good luck!

And good luck all waiters.                 

3 more sleeps till OTD.


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Morning Ladies,

Got up this morning to find had some brown spotting, totally devastated, cant understand what is going on. It all seems a bit too late for an implantation bleed!

Today is OTD, but have now had 4 +ve tests, even showing +ve this morning.

Have re arrange plans so i don't have a train and tube journey to clinic, my DP is now gonna drive me and we have managed to find someone to pick my DS from school at very short notice.

I will let you know how it goes at clinic, do you think they would give me a scan to see what is going on or is it too early?

Good luck to all testing today,   

Jilly


----------



## manxminx (May 21, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I am sorry I can't remember all of your names-I've never posted on here before so a complete newbie!

I just wanted to say thank you all so much. I am on the 2WW on my first cycle of ICSI and have been lurking and reading all of your posts. Just knowing I am not going   and all the things I have been thinking and experiencing you all have too has helped me so much.

My OTD is 9th May which is 17 days post ET-far too long I think. Did PT yesterday ( 14 days post EC) and BFN so not really holding any hope for OTD.

Lots and lots of   to all BFNs and   too all BFP.

Good luck to everyone who still has to test  

xx


----------



## Lilololo (Sep 13, 2008)

Hiya

Just to say Congrats to the lucky few who have had a BFP and big   to all the BFN's out there. I know how it feels as this is my 2nd BFN on IVF and I am starting to lose hope. I am definitely a BFN now - I retested on my OTD and there was no longer any line on the test. I still don't understand why there was a faint line when I tested on Saturday, I can only think that I was pregnant briefly and I lost it?? Very strange...

Anyway, not sure what to do now. Feel like giving up but know I have to carry on with this process or I may never get to be a mum. I have one more free tx on the NHS which I guess I'll do as soon as I can but I would like to have more tests to see what the problem could be and they don't seem very willing to do anything out of the ordinary. Maybe I'll have to go private for the tests.

Take care all and positive vibes for those still waiting   

Lil xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Lesley* ~ really sorry to hear that hun.....many hugs 

*Lil* ~ oh i'm so sad to see your news too....i hope you can manage to have some tests done 

Hi *Manxminx* ~ welcome to FF, great you've started posting  I've out you on the list (its on P1 of this thread if you've not found it already) Lots of luck for the 9th......everything crossed you just need a couple more days to get those levels up  

*Jilly* ~ congratulations for OTD.....good luck at the clinic 

*Northy and Bree*           

Love and luck,

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## kittypops (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi Lizzy,
can you please put me on the 2ww testers board.  I've had IVF and I'm due to test on Sat 9th May.
Thanks
Kittypops x


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

hi girls

 for me im afraid   

xxxxxxx


----------



## cherylfearfield (Aug 22, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Hope you all had a good weekend inspite of the 2WW. This is now my 3rd 2WW and feels no different to the others but was warned from clinic that due to FET there would be no signs! 

The only problem I've had is that I've felt really dizzy over the last couple of days- DH and I went to the garden centre on Sunday and I nearly collapsed when I turned round! I then burst into tears. Felt dizzy again last night but only briefly and the same again this morning. Has anybody experienced this on their 2WW.

Take care everone and good luck to any testers today.

Cheryl x


----------



## Loz_1982 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Guys, 

I need to post as i am going absolutely      

I'm over analyzing everything, and at 3am this morning i woke up with the most awful stomach pains, i even took paracetamol which i haven't done up to now, they lasted about 30 mins and gradually wore off.

Its left me feeling so   and scared this hasn't worked for me. I even find myself checking my (o)(o) for veins!!! They are sore, but they normally are before I'm due on   anyway, so it cant mean anything.

I'm sorry for the me post, but am feeling so negative its untrue   

Luck and best wishes to all

Laura 

xxxxxxx

kerribluecat       for you


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi Ladies
Sad post from me I am afraid.Am posting this on both threads- sorry if you come across it twice.

Decided to test again this morning following more pain and blood and one test showed a much fainter line and the other an outright negative. Have spoken to my clinic who explained that what has happened is most likely to be a very early miscarriage. The embryo/s ?? implanted but at some point stopped developing as they should.

Am trying to be very OK about it all but keep bursting in to tears at the drop of a hat. I think the way this has ended is so cruel. Not only am I sad about the fact it has not worked but also dealing with the fact that I was pregnant- even if just for a few days. DH does not know what to do with himself and feels terrible that he did not listen when I was telling him that things just weren't right. I am aware he also feels dreadful that ultimately we undergo this treatment because of a problem on his side. I can tell he would like us to try again but I had already decided that this is it as far as tx goes.

I thank God every day for my daughter and I feel almost selfish posting this as I know so many of you deserve what I have been blessed with. I really wanted to give her a sibling and feel sad that we cannot do this. I face incessant questions in work and personal life from nosey people who want to know 'when am I having the next one' or 'when is she getting a brother or sister?''. I truly hope these people give me a wide birth in the coming months.

Am bowing out now but a very big thank you for all your wonderful support and for listening to my whining. Will check in from time to time to see how you all are.I am praying that you all get BFPs and that those who have reached the end of the line this cycle are blessed in the next.

xxxx


----------



## Loz_1982 (Apr 28, 2009)

Swan - so sorry for you both, look after each other, sending massive   and     to you.

xxx


----------



## Angeljoy (Sep 25, 2007)

Swan, I am so sorry honey xxx  My thoughts are with you xx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Swan- really sorry hun, you have really been through it haven't you


----------



## Bree (Mar 21, 2007)

Kerri, so sorry about your bfn  

Swan, think I am about to join you in same boat. My line was much fainter today. Whether you call it a chem preg or an early m/c its totally pants isnt it   . Am awaiting blood results but not holding out much hope. This is supposed to be our last go (run out of money) but cant really face that thought. Before I always had the next go to concentrate on and plan for. What now

Bree xx


----------



## hopefullmummy (Apr 30, 2009)

Swan-  Im so sorry to hear your news and I know exactly what your going through.  At the moment it might feel like that you dont want to carry on with TX but as time passes you may feel different.  Its a hard time for you and I hope you find comfort in each other. 

Bree- I crossing my fingers for you.  Just wait and see what the blood test says and hope that everything is ok. 

Thanks for your posts everyone and I do feel a bit more positive about things today but its so crazy how this treatment affects your feelings, emotions and sanity!!
No signs for me yet but did have a little bit of pink spotting last night so   that it is a good sign although I did have the same last time so just have to wait and see.

Also to the lady, sorry im writing this and cant remember your name, who asked about feeling really dizzy.  I had that when I had my last lot of treatment and also a little this time so just have to hope thats a good sign 

Much love to everyone on their 2ww xxxxx


----------



## Tessie* (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh Swan my heart goes out to you Hun! I have been following your story and really had hope for you. I know your going through a tough time, it's absolutely normal and gives you time to come to terms with what you have been through. This is such a tough journey and to get so close is heartbreaking. Just remember us on FF are all here for you.     

Bree - I hope the bloods bring you some good news. 

To everyone else with BFN - Thinking of you! I had mine confirmed yesterday. I'm totally gutted and don't know what to do with myself. I knew it was over when the pains started but you do have that glimmer of hope. Why is this process so cruel.

Good luck to everyone else going through treatment. Fingers crossed we get some positives soon xxxx


----------



## HelenFS (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry Swan    . 

Helen x


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Girls

Back from hols  Had a fab time!

Sunday morning though I had some brown spotting  It was still there yesterday and as the night went on it had turned red so I dont think it has worked again   I just dont know what to do anymore. Still have to test Thursday though.

I think this 2ww has gone pretty quickly but I think thats because I spent 1 week of it relaxing on the beach 

Good luck to all you testers out there     

Coz


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls, 

Swan,    

Bree, I know how you feel as it is supposed to be my last go too , I am sending you lots of     for the result to be positive. 

Tessie,   

Hopefulmummy    

Coz,    

God girls, this is so hard!  
I feel very sad today.  Until yesterday I was feeling crampy , less and less as days went but quite a lot in the evening and sometimes in morning. Also have been feeling like in a fog with headache. Today I felt different, like weight lifted of lower tummy and headache nearly disappeared ( mind you I do feel better physically about that one ,apparently Gestone gives headaches) Breasts not sensitive or bigger at all. Well for all these reasons I feel my little Goldie is not sticking     not that much surprised, but still sad. I know, I know, I haven't tested yet and 3 more days, but you know when you have that feeling and you are usually right?   

Future Mummy and Goldie


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Afternoon,

I have just returned home from having my beta test done, by the time i had got to clinic all spotting had stopped, so was feeling much better about everything. Clinic said due to BFP x 4 then everything is probably fine.

Suffered some cramps on way home and have just found I'm bleeding red now. Totally gutted, can't see that it can go any other way than BFN. Have to wait til about 4pm for beta results, but even if they appear good then I think they will just go downhill! I so wished I hadn't tested early now and got the BNP's, then I wouldn't have known and just thought it hadn't worked.

Jilly, x


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Hiya Girls

Sorry its been a while 

Driving myself   - had AF cramps - felt dizzy the other day when shopping and had to come home - boobs are really sore which Im excited about - but then get worried about the cramps Arghhhhhhh -

Its heartbreaking to hear the BFN's - I am sending you so much love and    and hope that in time you will feel strong xxx

Swan - sending you loads and loads of    

Poppykit Peanuts n Angeljoy - we're all on the 13th   - Good Luck to us all and loads of    

FM - its bloody awful isnt it xx - but dont give up sweetheart - look at all the posts of people with no signs who have gone on to a BFP - sending you loads of   


Love 

Spuds
xxxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Kerribluecat,    

Jilly,   , sending you lots of    that blood result and level come back good

Spuds, good symptoms I'd say      


Future Mummy and Goldie


----------



## This time lucky (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi everyone

 to all those with BFNs.

Jilly02 - I really hope that the HCG comes back good and the bleeding stops.  

Swan - So sorry  .  I know how cruel it is to have a BFP and then have it taken away again.

Bree - I hope it is better news from your blood results   

x


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Ladies, what a rollercoaster!!!!

Clinic has just phoned with Beta results  106!!! Nurse said it was very high, so the bleeding is nothing to worry about unless it gets heavy and goes on for the next 4-5days.

Does anyone else know what their Beta count was/is?

So for now we are still definitely  

Swan, I'm so sad to hear you news    

Sad to hear others   and   for everyone else testing and due to test,

Jilly, x


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Girls, do you mind if I join you?  I'm sitting here going a bit mental............. OTD is on Friday but I found some bright red blood on Sunday night (11dpo) and thought it was game over.  Bleeding stopped and hadn't had any more bleeding by last night so tested early yesterday @ 12dpo and to my utter shock got a BFP. 

Did another test this morning - very strong BFP with First Response.  DH and I haven't ever got to this stage and even to see a +ve pregnancy test made us both feel really emotional.

I've just been out for lunch with a friend and went to the loo and found some weird orange CM.  Am now terrified that this precious +ve is going to be taken away from us.  I know lots of people have bleeding but I am wondering if there is anything I should do or think about doing at this stage, or just sit and wait to see what happens?  I'm wondering whether I should take some aspirin or something... just so desperate not to lose our precious bean 

So sorry to hear the bad news on the thread... have been there and know how utterly gutting this whole process can be.  Swan, read about your news on the Guy's thread - so sorry for you.

Also I wondered if anyone knew whether it was necessary to go and get bloods done - they don't seem to be interested in them at my clinic and just gave out a HPT.  I saw that I could pay £70 on Harley Street to go and get them done but now I've had this funny CM I'm nervous about moving anywhere!!

Thanks for any advice given - really appreciate it. xx


----------



## Tessie* (Nov 11, 2007)

Jilly - That is just the best news. When we had a BFP in the past my HCG was 60 so over 100 is fantastic! A massive congratulations!

Londonlottie - Maybe try and ring a few other clinics to see how much they charge for a blood test. When we had a NHS cycle we were given a HPT, but we wanted to test earlier so I rang a few private clinics and paid around £30 for one. I've got everything crossed for you x


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks Tessie and sorry about your recent BFN.   I'll look into other clinics and see what I can come up with.

LL


----------



## Northy (Jan 21, 2008)

for me. I can'tbelieve it!!! Did not sleep a wink last night wondering how it would go. Nurse says it's one of best positives she has seen in a while. Trying not to get too carried away but tis difficult. Hope it gives rest of you on 2WW hope  

  to bfns


----------



## HelenFS (Feb 25, 2008)

OMG Northy huge congratulations on your     hun!

Helen x


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

northy - big congrats, ive always been sceptical re FET and we r hopefully goin to have another go at it, so thats fab news and inspiration
congrats xxxxx


----------



## Angeljoy (Sep 25, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS Northy!!!!! Fabulous news. x


----------



## sarahlou09 (Dec 23, 2008)

northy  well done here is hoping our board are going to have a few more  
    jilly02  well done , just reading your posts has kinda put my mind at ease .... 
i have blasts on board and apart from the AF pains i am feeling well ... 


hi to all testing soon   sending you all   

take care all 
sarah xx


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

I just wanted to introduce myself and join the thread. I am also on the 2ww  . MY OTD is 13th May. I'm trying not to drive my DH crazy. I think he was relieved to go back to work today  . He had managed to survive my craziness.

I've only gone back a couple of pages so I would just like to say congratulations to those of BFPs!

I would also like to send     to those with bfns!

Spuds  

 to Jilly and Northy and to Londonlottie

Londonlottie - I hope all goes well with getting your beta levels checked. Perhaps there is a clinic close by that could help. What about your GP - will they do them or recommend someone?

Swan - I am so sorry   Please take good care of yourself. This is so pants.

Bree - I hope everything is ok.  

Kerri - sorry about teh BFN!  

best wishes,
Suzie.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

Hello all

Huge congrats to all the luckee ladies who hve their BFP's.

Now i'd like some honest opinions/advice please (may regret it but can't possiblt be any more  that i am now!!)

Facts

Day 1 of last AF was 13 April.
Short protocol IVF 
EC April 22nd
ET April 27th (2 x 5 day blasts)

TMI Warning for the next bit!!

Started Spotting (brown/pink mush) 11dpo
continuing lightly still now (48 hours) hasn't slowed up or worsened
only having to use panty liners (my sis reckons it can't be normal AF)
very light cramping since last thursday-
My normal AF i reckon is due not until this sunday
OTD tomorrow

I know we all hold on to every glimmer of hope BUT i've also gone through the tears everytime i go for a wee and see its still the same so i'm pretty much convinced its over for me this time- really don't want to drive all the way and have blood test for nothing

Family. DP etc all telling me its not over yet

I'd reall appreciate your thoughts

What do you think? please help 

Ally x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Northy- CONGRATULATIONS  hun, so lpeased for you.

Jilly- CONGRATULATIONS to you too hun.

Sorry Bree and Kerri, hope you are doing ok   

Have had a few tears this afternoon.
Just seems so hard all the not knowing if i will be pregnant or not.

Take care


----------



## MinMin (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Ally

I also had EC on 22/04 and ET on 27/04 (2 X 5 days blasts).  I started having brown/ dark red discharge/10dpo and it continued until 12dpo.  It was  quite light, but felt like light AF.  I was convinced that it was all over but has now stopped for 2 days.  I am     that it was implantation bleeding which is quite common 9dpo - 12dpo.  Because my bleeding has stopped, I am slightly happier now.  How come your OTD is tomorrow?!!  Mine is next Monday 11th May!!  Although I have been thinking about testing friday this week to see what happens!  Good Luck!  Hope it's implantation bleeding you were having!

For those of you who had  , my heart goes out for you, stay strong    
Swan, I am really really sorry, it's so cruel that it ended like this.    

For those of you who had  , many   , take care.


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

hi everyone.  mind if i join you?

first off, congrates to all with the BFP and so so so sorry for the BFN 

im usually on here everyday all day, but i havent been on here for a while, well not reading anyway, as im at home rather than work and can find things to do to stop me obsessing.....but here i am!!! just wanted to join the thred for the 2ww. im due to test on the 15th but not holding out much hope as i had 2 embies put back in a 6 cell and a 9 cell (graded 4 and 5 out of 10) on a day 3 transfer,  the clinic were so not positive that before we left they had booked us in for a follow up appointment to see why it didnt work so well     so much for positive attitude there hey!!! 

so obviously if the clinic isnt positve then we arnt.  

my (.)(.) started hurting before ET and they still do so it much be the drugs!!!! other than that slight cramping, feels like a stich in my side sometimes, and trying not to do to much but sometimes you cant help it and do things then remember you shouldnt be!!!

anyway, good luck and im back on here now!


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya kitten- we have have the same test date hun, are you waiting till the 15th to test?? I am, want to stay pupo as long as possible.
I have very sore veiny (.)(.)'s and am thinking it could be the drugs but some have said its a sign of bfp. Fingers crossed hun.

Quick question, when you talk about dpo, what do you mean Is it since ovulation
I had e/c on the 27th and e/t on the 29th of april. 
How do you work it out


----------



## Bree (Mar 21, 2007)

Northy, so pleased!! have pm'd you

Jilly in answer to your question about HCG levels;there is HUGE variation from person to person . But it doesnt really matter what you start with , the key thing is that it should double every 48 to 72 hours. 

WELCOME to all the newcomers  

My blood results not back yet so will now have to wait til tomorrow. oh poo.

Bree xx


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi Ally

I too had EC on 22nd April.  I don't think you can compare a cycle of IVF to when you think your normal AF would be due... basically most people's periods would start between 12-16 days after they ovulated (ie. when EC was) if they weren't pregnant.  The clinics usually give you a test day of 14 to 16 days after EC or even ET just to make sure that by that time a positive result would show through.

Even though all our ECs were on the 22nd, I was told to test on Friday 8th... you've been told to test tomorrow, and MinMin you were told to test on Monday 11th.  A huge variation!  By my reckoning though, pretty much all BFPs will show up by 14dpo (ie. EC) so I resolved to test tomorrow rather than Friday.  

I think if your bleeding/spotting is definitely lighter than AF and if it is easing up, then it could well be implantation spotting.  I had never really believed in implantation bleeding for some reason, but at 11dpo I also had some spotting - a big red blob of something and then nothing more... tested yesterday and had a   which I couldn't quite believe!  Have had a bit more orangey CM today which is worrying me.... but FINGERS CROSSED lovely.   I really don't think you're out of the running at all............ try and keep that PMA and best of luck for tomorrow


----------



## MinMin (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Londonlottie

Many   !!  Best of luck with your test tom, I hope it's a   again.  Yes, think I'll definately test this Fri/Sat!


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks MinMin and BEST OF LUCK for Friday!!  (I think you are fantastically patient to wait that long!  )

I think your spotting sounds very positive indeeeeeeeed so fingers crossed! xx


----------



## KLC1969 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi

BFN for me.  

Good luck to everyone else.

Kx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

KLC,    . I am very sorry


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

Minmin/ Londonlottie

Thanks v much, i was at first hopeful that it implantatin although i'm a bit of a non beliver although you two look like i'm completely wrong on that score!!! so here's hoping!

My clinic do bloods 14 days after EC i think its becasue bloods will detect sooner than HPT otherwise i'm sure i would've been later only pain with that is i've got a 80 mile round trip to do by 9am tomorrow...awesome- the last thing i feel like doing.

What have you tested with? i went out in a big strop yesterday and brought CB digital but haven't plucked up the courage- i don't want the dream to end  

You've really helped thanks v much

Ally x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm with you, Ally.  I'll have to get up at 4.30am on Friday to be sure of making my blood test appt.....


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

KLC, sorry to hear of your BFN 

Ally - I tested with a First Response and then (because I'm obsessed) a CB Digi this afternoon.  Had some weird orangey CM this afternoon which freaked me out but it seems to have stopped for the moment.  

Best of luck with your test tomorrow.  Do you have any other symptoms?


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

I had a strange sort of stitch like pain in my side straight after ET that lasted days and days, really big tender boobs and odd mild cramps really low down that i'm still not sure if it was wind or not LOL apart from feeling very emotional (which is just par for the course), not much else, 

i've felt quite ill and V.V Tired but i put that down to quite a bad EC that left me in a lot of pain (again probably wind!) ooh the glamour haha

Anna- You beat me hands down, it wouldn't be so bad for me apart from clinic doesn't open til 8 but they start queing outside from 7.15am OMG!! How come youre at somewhere so far away? was that a  personal choice or where you've been sent- been following your story btw got everything crossed for you xx

Ally x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Kerribluecat* ~ i'm sorry for your BFN hun.....take care 

*Swan* ~ oh I'm ever so sad to see your news....it's really so hard. Many gentle hugs 

*Tessie* ~  Be kind to yourself 

*K* ~ sorry for your news too....many hugs 

*Future Mummy* (((hugs))) ~ just hoping you are wrong hun  

*Bree* ~ hope tomorrow brings good news  

Hi *Kittypops, Londonlottie, Suzie W and Kitten77* ~ welcome to the thread....happy chatting and lots of luck    

*Coz* ~ welcome back and lots of luck for Thurs  

*Cheryl* ~ dizziness is quite common hun....have a look here:

*2WW Symptoms that went on to a BFP*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0;viewResults

*Laura* (((hugs))) all your symptoms are totally normal and could mean anything....hang in there  

*Jilly* ~ congratulations....fab levels 

*Northy* ~ many congratulations to you too....be very happy and healthy 

Hi *Hopefullmummy, Spuds, This Time Lucky, Helen, Angeljoy, Sarahlou, Nicola, Alli, MinMin and Anna* ~ hope you are all doing ok today 

Love and luck  

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Ally sweetheart.    It wasn't choice - Cumbria did a deal to wipe out it's exceptionally long waiting list, so our chance came up years before we'd expected it, but only if we went to Leeds.  Love the treatment there, incredibly grateful for the chance and the NHS funding, it's just such a b*****y long haul!  It's only 125 miles, really, but once you factor in the slow, windy roads, tourist traffic, comfort stops, Leeds traffic and then finding parking and getting to the hosp, it ends up being an 8 hour round trip!  Plus DH can't always get time off work, so I often have to do all the driving myself.  Sometimes I can get a train, but the times don't work out for OTD.

Mind you, at least it's Spring!  Our first trip there ran the gamut of floods, fog, ice AND snow!  

Anyway.  Enough whining.  I'm just distracting myself.  Nerves and excitement starting to kick in, and having some odd sensations in my tum.

  Please let us at least get to OTD.


----------



## cherylfearfield (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi Lizzy,

Thank you for sending me the link, just had a read of it. DH must have thought I was going mad in the garden centre!!! Felt dizzy again this morning but had a rest for a few hours and felt alot better this afternoon.

Thank you for you support.

Cheryl x


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

Anna

I'm sure you will, its meant to be i'm telling you, the simple fact that you've never got this far and for whatever reason this time round you have must mean something. Loads of PMA all round i think at the minute    

Ally x


----------



## MinMin (Apr 25, 2009)

God, how come everyone else is having tests earlier than me?!!  Maybe I should have some kind of blood test done tom (14dpo).  My clinic doesn't do blood test, they just tell you to use HPT.  I happen to be a nurse, so I can get whatever bloods done if I want to.  I am too scared to test early though, I don't want it to be all over too soon!!

I have bought a twin pack ClearBlue Digital as I can't be dealing with faint lines and things like that!!


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Evening Ladies,

So sorry Lesley,Kerri and KLC   it's so sad I know 

*Swan*  what a nightmare you have been having.It is such a s**t way for things to end.You are still young so maybe in a year or two you will change your mind about trying again.Already having your DD is a true gift but it dosent make the BFN any easier.I understand the presure you feel you are under to give her a sibbling  Maybe it will do you good to take some time out and think with a clear head and not one full of these b****y drugs.And all the nosey people constantly asking when you are having another baby just tell them you are still practicing  All the best.

Welcome to *manxminx,kittypops kitten and suzie* Suzie we are testing on the same day.There are about 5 of us now all testing on the same day 
Welcome*Lottie* and well done already on your BFP 

*Northy* excellent news   your patience paid off 

*Anna* Thankyou for taking the time to give me the constipation remedies.Unfortunatly I am doing all of those things  I don't feel bunged up though so not sure where it is all going . Wow you do have a long trip.I was moaning about doing 2 1/2 hour round trip but 8 hours 

*Peanuts,spuds and angeljoy* 8 more sleeps       

Hello to everone else and good luck to those testing tomorrow.

Bel

XXX


----------



## Angeljoy (Sep 25, 2007)

Bel, 8 more ssleeps makes it sound really scary..... YIKES!!!


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Swan - so sorry to hear your news, I had a similar experience with cycle number 3, was told 'congrats you've got a positive' and then started to bleed almost immediately.  An early m/c is still a big loss, so please look after youselves and remember you'll be going through the loss at different times    Give youself time and then come back to think about what you want to do moving forward.

Big hugs to the BFN's     so sorry petals.

Big congrats to Northy on your BFP      Fab news.

Poppykit - wow was still counting it as weeks until tomorrow!  8 more sleeps here we come     

Same to Suzie, Jersey & Angeljoy - looks like the 13th is a popular day!  Hopefully we can all stay sane together!     

Jersey & Cherylfearfield - I've had a couple of dizzy spells too.  I've been on Clexane since ET, so had put it down to that, but think it makes me feel better that you've got similar experience - hopefully its a good sign    

Bree - good luck for bloods tomorrow

Good luck to all testing tomorrow       

Off to bed to try to get an early night - not sleeping right and still got achey cramps in tummy, so keeping my mind occupied when trying to get to sleep!  

Take care
Dxx


----------



## Angeljoy (Sep 25, 2007)

D, I think it's too late for me already I'm going completely  

I'm alos on clexane......does yrs really burn after? any tips?


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

oooo so loads of us testing on the same day.  and i will be waiting till test date, always have...cept first two i didnt need to as i started bleeding, 3 got to otd but negative and this time.......hope it works out positve!!!!!!  im to scared to test early..... ignorance is bliss and all that!!!

thanks for the welcomes.  right i better be off to bed now, will be back tomorrow morning! nite nite xx


----------



## Sprog (Nov 4, 2008)

A couple of questions:

Did everyone who got a BFP have implantation bleeding? 

Has anyone been woken by shooting pains like a torn muscle - that maybe lasts for a minute or so?

Thanks and good luck everyone - can't wait until we all know whats what!


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi Sprog, I did get implantation bleeding and have to say that I also did get a weird shooting pain every now and then.  I had swollen boobs from about 3dpo and they have stayed swollen and sore... getting more so now.

I had AF-type cramps from about 7-11dpo.... then had bleeding 11dpo - really thought AF had started but was just one blob of bright red blood and no more blood since then.  I know lots of people say they have implantation bleeding but I really didn't think that's what it was at the time, was devastated.  Since 12dpo I've had a funny feeling in my tummy, not AF type cramps or aches, almost like an empty but hard feeling, a bit like indigestion or something.  And I have had a funny taste in my mouth since 11dpo.

Best of luck to everyone testing soon... my OTD is Friday and I feel naughty for having tested early!


----------



## marylukie (Apr 28, 2009)

good evening ladies

                  congratulations to all the BFPs today big  to everyone else we must all stay positive , I am still determined not to test early i only have 6 more sleeps until my test date ! i think if i did test early it would make me worry even more which ever way the test went i guess its the drugs ! 

good luck to all you ladies testing tomorrow .

                                      marylukie xx


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Thanks for the warm welcome. Wow there does seem to be a few of us testing on the 13th. I don't know if I could hold out though. 

AnnaofC - I'm impressed that you can stay away from those pee sticks. I wish I had your resolve.

I have to say that I haven't got any symptoms that weren't there from the stims hormones. Well I'm 7 days down, 7 days to go    I had today off, tomorrow is back to work   I really can't be asked. I just keep on thinking that its probably a good thing to be back at work keeping busy but I'd rather work didn't get in the way of my obsessing  

Best wishes,
Suzie.


----------



## crazychic (Oct 27, 2008)

It's a   for me


----------



## Angeljoy (Sep 25, 2007)

Crazy Chic, I am so sorry xx


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

crazy chic - am so so so sorry, no tubes like me, makes it all so naff. cry all u need, i know i have till my head wants to explode!!!!
big hugs to u xxxxxxxxxxx    
there really seems no reason tto hese outcomes, seems such a lottery xxxx


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

oh crazy chic i am soooooo sorry hun. take care of yourself and DH.  your heart is breaking now so take your time and cry all you want.  we are all here if you need us.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Ah, Crazychic I'm so sorry.        

And for all the recent BFNs (sorry I'm not keeping up)      .

Back at work yesterday, and today.  Mostly I'm just happy to be doing something!  

Two more sleeps till OTD.


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Crazychic- sorry hunny    Like the others have said, here if you need us x x


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

crazychic...... 
all those ready to test.......   
i just cant keep up with the thread, its so busy! well still not much by the way of symptoms here, i have a odd kinda floaty feeling, i get a few dizzy spells late afternoon/evening, last night my stomach was really tender(still is) while i was laying in bed last night it felt really sore/swollen when i touched it...i hopw these are good things, i keep flashing my (.Y.)'s at dp asking him if they look veiny to him lol he quite likes it!...hope all are well.xx


----------



## Forever mummy 😀 (Mar 13, 2008)

hi ladies

please could i join u?

had my ET done this morning. I now have 2 blasts on board which the embryologist said are fantastic quality and are shooting ahead of time, they are ready to hatch and said i must take it easy for next few days at least as they are very delicate and need looking after. We have decided to name them Millie & Lillie  i no it sounds crazy but i do end up talking to them ha. The nursing staff today were very Shocked when embryologist was telling us how good embies were they said we cant believe their fab!! So hoping they stick around, they did discuss the act that i could end up with multiple babies but me and dh have already said we are prepared for that. My nan has always said when i do get pregnant it will be twins! But i would be extremally grateful if i got one healthy baby.

so im officially PUPO!!

im testing on 16th may    

big hello to u all and good luck 

Louise xx


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Morning Ladies,

After yesterdays great beta test, bleeding has started, has become quite heavy now. I've tried to see if my EPU would let me have another test, but they wont, they have just said go back to London clinic, they not interested!!!!

I fear it's all over for me this time,

Jilly, x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Hang on in there, Jilly.  Can you call your clinic?    

Congrats on being PUPO, Louise.    You're not crazy at all.  I always wish Blobby and Blobbier (DH's choice of names!  ) good morning, and when I lie in bed at night I tell them about things I want to do with them, and places they will visit, and people they will meet.  I've told them about my favourite mountains, and the personalities of our four cats, and the sorts of games DH will play, and how wonderful my Dad was.  Ooooh!  I haven't talked about books yet - tonight I'll tell them about books I'd llike to read them.    And several times a day I tell them how strong they are, and how much I hope they stick around, and how strong I will be for them.

Okay, now I'm sniffling!  I am SO tearful these last few days!


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Anna,

I have just phoned clinic, they have said that sometimes when implantation occurs, it can store the blood thats released from implantation and then releases when your normal AF would have occurred, hence some heavy bleeding and clots. They want me to keep an eye on it today, phone them tomorrow if no change, they will then up my cyclogest and then go for beta test again on Fri, then we will see where we go from there.

I just feel so negative now, i need to find a very deep, dark hole to hide in now!

Jilly


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Jilly

Sending you loads of  

Spuds


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Jilly, so sorry to hear you're having to go through this.... it's tortuous, isn't it?  Sounds like your clinic have given you a good explanation though... please try to sit tight and take it very easy over the next couple of days.  Keeping everything crossed for your next beta test... xx

Jerseyspuds - I've just noticed you're VERY near me.... I'm in East Dulwich and spend far too much time noshing out in CP's restaurants..!


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's well wishes.


----------



## Northy (Jan 21, 2008)

So sorry Crazychic. I was really thinking about you and hoping for good news cos we have been cycle buddies twice.    Take all the time you need xxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Jilly, just hang on, sweetheart.   Believe in yourself and your BFP.        And thanks for passing on that info - that's very good to know.


----------



## babe2 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Everyone
Really sorry to everyone has got BFN   .
And great news for those with BFP     
This 2ww wait is killing me i feel i am going    and i am only 8 days in,i have had a few niggles in my lower tummy, sort of like an achy feeling. I seem to be going to the toilet quite often just   that it is all a good sign.
Good Luck to everyone that are still waiting to test         
and sending loads of      to everyone that hasn't been successfull this time. 
B xxxx


----------



## cherylfearfield (Aug 22, 2008)

5 More sleeps to test day!!

 to everyone with sad results and   to everyone else- this is such a tough time for everyone.

Thank you for all the answers about my dizzy spells, they seem to have calmed down today. As this is FET we won't know if it has worked until pregnancy test on Monday, this is very odd as on previous IVF cycles  the  has come along quite a few days before test date and we knew it was over but have to hang on for the whole 2 weeks.

Loads of     for everyone testing tomorrow. 

Take care

Cheryl


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡ (May 5, 2009)

Hi All. 
This is the first time i've posted on this thread, currently on 2ww and 9dpo and 7dpt. Because of my age i had 3 embryos put back, 1x grade1.5  4 cell, 2x grade2  3 cells. on day 2 transfer. have been getting some mild dull aching  and drawing type pain along with little sharp pains on and off last few days and feeling windy in my tummy  and then sometimes nothing. Have felt a bit grumpy but think its the progesterone. I cant help wonder if anything is happening down there... !  my otd is weds 13th may, wishing all testers huge love and luck, and big huge hugs to those with bfn's never give up, you'll get there! and congratulations to bfp's. xx


----------



## MinMin (Apr 25, 2009)

Crazychic, really sorry to hear.  Take care of yourself and DH.  

Jilly, hang in there, you have a   and your blood test was great yesterday, so it could be just a collection of blood from the implantation.  Don;t forget it always looks a lot worse in toilet!  I am   for you.

My OTD is 11th May.  I am now 14dpo and 9dpo (blasts transfer).  I have decided to test tom am - I think, not sure yet, as I don;t want this to be all over.......


----------



## Bree (Mar 21, 2007)

Well its a chem preg (early prenancy loss) for me. My blood HCG was only 10 . I will test again in 48 hours but only to confirm a falling beta so I can stop the meds.

Good luck to you all, lovely ladies  Bree xxx


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

big hugs bree  
so sorry, i had a chem preg last year so i can totally sympathise xxxx

kerri xx


----------



## MinMin (Apr 25, 2009)

Bree

I am so sorry.


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies,

Hang in there Jilly......  Try to focus on the BFP.I know it is soooo hard but the clinic have given a very good reason and they wouldn't want to falsely build up your hopes  .

  Bree and Crazychic.

Welcome Louise and Freckles   ...Yet another 2ww er testing on the 13th.There are now 6 of us here  

Hello peanuts,spuds,angel, and suzie only 7 more sleeps.I hope you are all going to wait until 13th and not be tempted to test early 

Best wishes to everyone else......nothing much to report from me.Still no symptoms.Even the bloatedness seems to be going down.Either that or I am just getting used to being a bit more porky   Mind you I did finally goto the loo today after more than 2 weeks   That was a weight off my mind  



Bel
XXX


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡ (May 5, 2009)

bree i dont know you but wanted to say how sorry i am so sending you lots of big     
xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Crazychic I am so sorry   

Bree, I am sorry hun   

Future Mummy


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Crazy Chic - really sorry re bfn!  

Bree - this is awful!   Please take care of yorself.

AnnaofC - wow! otd - not long now    

Minmin- good luck!    

Jilly - hang in there! I know this is tough.   

Welcome Freckles as Bel has said there are a few of us testing on the 13th  

Bel- last cycle I was a serial tester. This time so far I don't feel tempted, just terrified. No symptoms from me other than the ones that were there prior to transfer. I keep hopng that I'll feel something. Some women just seem to know when they are pregnant - I wish that I was one of them. Oh well, made it through day 8.

Good luck to all those testing tomorrow!

Best wishes,
Suzie.


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡ (May 5, 2009)

HI BEL and susie,
thanks for the welcome!   ,  its nice that there will be some of us testing on the same day am looking fwd to keeping in touch, good luck  and   to all!  xxxx


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Bree - so sorry     - was thinking of you today and really thought it had worked.


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Evening Ladies,

Had a call from my consultant at clinic, he said that what i am experiencing could be "*decidual"* bleeding. I have never heard of this before, he did explain a bit, can anyone help me, has anyone had this?

Jilly, x


----------



## Sprog (Nov 4, 2008)

I have been naughty and tested early   I am due to test on Sunday. It looks like it will be a BFN for me - I am still 1% hopeful but i felt as though it hadn't worked. I haven't felt any different. In the first week after ET I had AF pains on and off - i think i had them today for 5 mins not sure. I had sore boobs twice (in the morning) which i think was the drugs. And twice in the night i have been woken by sharp shooting pains, like a torn muscle. And that is it, i feel nothing... I have one frozen embie so i'm hoping we can have that one transfered ASAP. Then after that, if it doesn't work we will pay for treatment - this first go was NHS. We did initially say that this would be it but DH says why not try again x      for you all at whatever stage xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Crazychic* ~ oh i'm so sorry......sending many healing hugs 

*Bree* ~ really sad to see your news too.....really not fair 

*Anna* ~ wow, that's a long trip for you...gosh, you're posts are always really moving (((hugs)))

*Cheryl* ~ fab you aren't feeling so dizzy today.....glad the link helped 

*Sprog* ~ not everyone gets implantation bleeding hun.....keep positive, you're still too early to test  

*Louise and ♡ freckles23 ♡* ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck to you both. You'll find the list on page one of this thread  

*Jilly* ~ sending many, many positive vibes your way hun   Not really sure about 'decidual' bleeding......why don't you post on the 'Ask a Nurse' section?

Hope everyone else is ok,

Love and luck  

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## kellycraig (Apr 18, 2009)

not sure how to do this but I would like to join the thread.
Thanks Kelly


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Try again in a few days, Sprog - that was early to test if your OTD is Sunday!     

Jilly - get to googling.  I googled decidual bleeding and came up with a few sites.  It seems that in early pregnancy, sometimes the hormones get out of balance, and signals get mixed, and some of womb lining can be shed, before the placenta gets established.  It's not thought to be harmful to you or your baby, and should settle down as your body gets into the swing of being pregnant.  Could also be retained blood from implantation.

Please, don't give up hope.  

As for me, I'm getting some mild stitch like pains, but nothing else yet.  Two more sleeps till OTD.

Welcome Kelly!    Tell us about yourself and your treatment!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Kelly ~ welcome to the thread 

Just join in and post away hun.....if you let me know your test day and what treatment you had then I'll add you to the list 

Lots of luck  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Northy (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey ladies,

Just wanted to drop by and wish you all the best for the rest of your 2WW and say ta for all the congratulations.

2WW is the hardest thing I have ever done, I was properly nuts, particularly the 2nd week. Remember we are all brave and strong to keep putting ourselves through all this. I have so much admiration for the positivity and determination of the women on here. Will be keeping an eye on thread over next few days.

Has happened for me (although am now on edge til I get past point when I m/c ed last time) so it can happen for you guys. You mightthink yeah right but I read bfp threads only last week and thought the same. Had almost given up hope after 6 yrs. Now I just pray will continue

All the best,

Northy xx


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Ok ladies,

Here's how to drive yourself totally mad!!!!!

I am still bleeding, so thought i would just do a tests to check if i was still showing  BFP, i used a clear blue digi, and guess what not only am i still showing pregnant but have change from it say 1-2wks which is 3-4wks preg to 2-3wks which is 4-5wks preg!

Surely this must mean from this morning my hcg has increased, so this bleeding might be as consultant said!!!    

I have always hated rollercoasters!!!!

Jilly, x


----------



## Northy (Jan 21, 2008)

Jilly, tis definitely a positive sign. It must be. Tis worrying of course, feel for you, lovely but keep thinking of what hospital said. They told me yesterday not to panic if I bled as some women bleed as much as they do during AF. Remember your body has been through the mill so bleeding after ivf is more common it would seem.Hope things settle down and you get peace of mind soon but feel free to stress out here xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Been feeling odd today, slightly sore (.)(.)'s, and nipples, and pulling pains in my tummy.  Trying to keep positive that these are good signs!    Dizziness seems to have subsided. but still not feeling 100%.  

Suzie, Poppykit, spuds, angel, Freckles - 7 sleeps to go!  Have never tested early - although have been tempted many times!  Hoping we can all keep each other away from the pee sticks    Keeping fingers crossed for us all     

Bree, Crazychic - so sorry to hear about your losses, hoping you and your DH's are taking care of each other  

Northy - thanks for the words of hope, and keeping fingers crossed that bubba sticks around and you have a healthy and happy pregnancy   .  Is a big fear for me if I do get a BFP, as have had 2 early m/c's, so will be thinking of you.

Jilly - hoping that AnneofC has put your mind at ease with her Googling and your taking it easy     .  Just seen y our post - that's fab news, keeping everything crossed for you

Good luck for all testing tomorrow - will be thinking of you
Dxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

That's brilliant, Jilly!  Now do some deep-breathing, and find something to distract you for a while.


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

just a quick question before i got to bed...does anyones arms ache right at the top? cos mine have been last night and tonight? a bit strange i know but i needed to ask lol.xx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Not had that one, rach!  

Bad night for me, I'm afraid.  Nightmares, and then woke up to cramps.  No bleed as yet, but I'm very worried a/f is on her way.


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Morning,

First off, good luck to all those testing today.

Woke this morning with a headache, still bleeding, but have done another digi test and still says 4-5wks preg, so levels haven't dropped over night. I thought if you miscarried then the levels drop quite fast and don't go up, which mine have since yesterday morning. I understand that hCG still shows up for a few wks but with these new digi tests it also measures average hcg to weeks of pregnancy, so how can it go up, i would of expected it to go down to 3-4wks preg if i was/miscarried?

I just want off this rollercoaster now, hopefully i will get some answers later today after beta test. Or maybe i will be even more confused if levels not gone down and bleeding still continues!!!!!

Sorry to post such a glum post first thing in the morning,

Jilly, x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Good luck for the Beta test, Jilly, but YAY on still showing strong on the pee stick!


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Anna - sorry to hear you had a bad night... nightmares AND cramps - not pleasant!  Really hope it isn't impending AF... a friend of mine who got a BFP complained of cramps which were SO AF-like right up to test-date that she was convinced it was game-over.  She's now 5 months pg and struggling to get in and out of a hammock on a regular basis  

Jilly - that is fantastic news!!!  I really hope you have good news from the beta later today.  I did another CB Digi this morning and despite being 15dpo it only came up as 1-2 weeks pg which has now got me slightly worried.  My clinic don't do hcg beta tests and it left me wondering whether I should try and get a private test done.  But then I thought it's just extra money and possibly extra worry.  Might just try another CB Digi in a couple of days and if it hasn't gone up to 2-3 weeks think about testing then.


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Londonlottie, fantastic news on your BFP, dont worry about the weeks it shows, you are pregnant, a private beta costs around £20-£25, so that only buys you 2 lots of tests. If all ok with you best bet is to just try and relax and enjoy being pregnant, but if you need to know for peace of mind then go get a private test, but dont fall into the trap of needing then to check beta levels every 2-3 days unless you bleed.

This is such a horrible nerve wrecking time eh!!!!

Jilly, x x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks londonlottie!    I have a hammock, too, so I can totally understand!  LOL!  Don't worry about your test - you're pregnant!    What Jilly said.


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

It's so nerve-wracking Jilly!  I can only imagine the rollercoaster you've been on... I had some bleeding on 11dpo which then stopped (hence why I caved and tested on 12dpo after I'd had 24 hours with no more blood).  Since then I've had some pink and orange (??!) CM but nothing at the moment.  Even that has been driving me to distraction...!  I have been told by very many experienced people that the BFP might be the end of one set of worries but it's the beginning of a whole other set!

I might see if I can find somewhere that does Beta tests for that kind of cost - the place I was looking at was LFC in Harley St which wanted £70 a pop.


----------



## cherylfearfield (Aug 22, 2008)

Morning everyone,

I officially am going mad!! This week is dragging and my test date isn't till Monday!I even want to test today but know it's way too early and would just be silly.

Sorry to rant but think DH has had enough of my rollercoaster of emotions. Am so pleased I've had this thread to share my feelings and hear everyone else feels the same things.

Good luck to everyone testing today.

Cheryl x


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

london, thats where i will be today about 12, thats the clinic i deal with. the test cost £25 there. I hope all goes well, let me know if you decide to have a test.

you don't have to make an appt, but phone them first in you are not a regular patient of theirs.

Gotta go as have a train to catch, good luck to everyone today,

Jilly, x


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Best of luck Jilly.  Because I'm not a patient there it's £30 plus £40 fee because I'm not a 'member'...!

I'm going to try and ride it out....................... fat chance!  bet you find me in that clinic tomorrow!!  

x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Morning

Good luck to all those testing today.

Quick question.
Have had a pulling sensation since last nite.   
I am now 8dpt.
Could it be implantaion or is it too late for that now.

Think i am going crazy


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

bfn for me yet again


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

good luck jilly!!!

well feel like AF is on the way, i know your gonna say that its normal and people get those pains, but from the negativity of the clinic and them booking me in for a follow up appoinmtne the day of ET as they obviously didnt think that it would work, and me going thro 4 txs this is the same as all the others and so just waiting for AF to start or its gonna be cruel and give me a BFN.  

oh ctm - just saw your post - so sorry


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Ctm-    sorry hunny

Kitten- i have pains too hun. Have just rung the clinic and they said it sounds like its my ovaries and it can take a while for them to settle down.
Keep your chin up hunny


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Nicola - I had a pulling sensation from about 11dpo - 14dpo (got a BFP @ 12dpo).  It seems to have gone this morning and apart from my swollen bewbies I feel pretty normal 'down there'.   We all feel like we're going crazy with these symptoms!!  I felt exactly the same as I did with my last cycle until about 12dpo when I started to feel differently... although I started bleeding at 11dpo with my last cycle so hadn't ever got that far.

Kitten - sorry to hear you sounding so negative.  Why did the clinic want to make a follow up appointment with you even before the 2ww?  Did they say you didn't have a good chance?  I know it's a nightmare with this symptom spotting and with my last cycle, I had AF pains and AF did indeed come.  This cycle I had them and AF didn't come.  I really don't think there's any set pattern.  Sending you a big hug and hope that this cycle works out for you.

ctm - so sorry to hear about your BFN


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Well this is bad news for me. BFN as usual. Very sad but not surprised. I will go for blood test tomorrow as easier to turn page that way, but the clinic says I don't have to if I have neg on the day.
I wish you all the best of luck   
Future Mummy


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

hey nicola - we test on same day dont we?  do you feel like your af is on its way or just pains?

london - yep they did indeed, when we were leaving the clinic the nurse said they had booked us in for a follow up appointment  - you couldnt make it up could you!!!!! so much for positive thinking!!!! so obviously from that they dont think it is gonna work. they put 2 in one 6 cell and aother 9 cell.  they wernt positive.  which means we are ready for the worse...even tho it is still gonna be hard having yet another BFN.  ive had 4 tx and this feels exactly the same and i mean exacty the same, so think AF is on her way. 

future mummy - im so sorry hun


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Future mummy    

Londonlottie- thanks for the reassurance hun. Just gonna rest and drink plenty of water today.
Back at work tomorrow


Kitten- Bit of both hun, felt like it yesterday but just the pulling pains today.
And have no energy at all!!!!
Yes we do have same test date i think, 15th may


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Future mummy - Im sorry hun


----------



## cherylfearfield (Aug 22, 2008)

Hello again,

Further to my post earlier I went out to buy a pregnancy test and just did it and am in utter shock  came up. Called DH who burst into tears and called hospital and they said pregnancy test does not say pregnant if not pregnant but had to do test again on Monday, they then said congratulations!!At which point I burst into tears!

I've never been pregnant before so please god let it stick and be happy for 9 months.

Am still in shock

cheryl


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

FutureMummy - so sorry to hear your news.    I know how devastating that BFN feels.  

Congrats cheryl    How many days post-collection are you?  I tested at 12 days after EC and got a BFP - sending you sticky vibes


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Cheryl- congratulations hunny,


----------



## cherylfearfield (Aug 22, 2008)

Dear Londonlottie,

Thank for congrats, this is actually a frozen cycle so a bit odd to my other fresh IVF cycles. Embryo transfer was done last Monday.

Stickie vibes to you too.

Cheryl xx


----------



## This time lucky (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi everyone

So sorry and lots of   to all those with BFN.

Congratulations and   to those with BFP.

I still don't have any symptoms really, but I don't want to test early as don't want to ruin my weekend if it is BFN again.  This is my first DE cycle, so not sure what to expect.

Jilly02 - Sending you lots of  .  I hope beta levels are great today.  I am sure your doctor would not give you false hope.  Hops bleedings stops very soon.

xx


----------



## rupee100 (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi everyone!

I am sorry I have not been around for a while............I have been trying to rest up preparing for test day on Sunday! Am feeling quite disheartened today as have a slight bleed and thinking maybe AF is on her way - I really hope not!  (TMI alert) I have started to have a slight brownish pinkish bleed and am getting really worried. Has anybody had this near test date?  Can you still have a  positive result?  I have felt quite positive up until this point.

I have also had severe dizzy spells - is this normal too? 


Big hugs   and lots of love to luuluu, mango, swan 17 and everyone who had a BFN and congratulations to Cheryl.............  for her 


xx


----------



## Rio1 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hello everyone, please can I join this thread as have been reading for a while!

Am 10 DPO and had a three day transfer, and have now read every website about PG symptoms, and which pg tests are most sensitive, this 2ww is soooo long. OTD not till next friday the 15th, but that is 18 days PO!! which seems like ages so have convinced DH that we should test on the 13th, he is reluctant to test early, but doesn't have the madness quite like me!!  but I don't know if I'll be able to hold out till then   

COngratulation to the   crew, still counds like a complete roller coaster though, and my heart goes out to tose who haven't been so lucky this time. 

Symptoms so far are sore and significantly bigger ( . )( . ) which DH seems to quite like, and I have that slight pulling feeling too, its quite low down, get the odd twinge like AF pains too. hoping they are good signs but might be due to Progesterone so who knows!! Just trying to get a bit closer to my OTD before giving in to early testing!!!!

Good luck everyone    

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahlou09 (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi all 

well done to all who have had   and loads of   for the  

I have been slowly going   today as my (.)(.) dont feel as sore as they did  
have been still having Af pains and do hope she is not gonna show  

I am 10 dpo and i had 2 blast on sat , so does that make me on day 5 2ww ? 

But as long as i have no bleed i am taking each day as it comes  and    this is my time 

Have been lookong through the threads and i see that their are a few of us testing on the 15th , this may be our time    

well take care all , good luck for those near testing   

catch up soon 
sarah xx


----------



## hopefullmummy (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi Ladies

I have been following this thread still even though havent posted for a few days.  Just wanted to say really sorry to crazy chic, future mummy and ctm and also to Bree I totally understand how you feel!  Its such a hard time for you all and make sure you have your partners looking after you.  sending you lots and lots of   !!!

To Cheryl congratulations thats wonderful news just take care of yourself now and lets hope you have a stress free 9 months xx

As of me Im totally going crazy checking every little symptom although I know that it can vary from person to person so really thats not a great indicator of what is happening inside!?!
I have had a few twinges and today feel like my period is on its way but who knows hopefully its not!!!!  

Hope everyone else is getting on ok and taking things easy.

Spk soon xx


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi well done to all the BFPs and sorry for the BFNs
I wasn't going to post again as my story is over but am feeling a bit sad still and wondered if anyone could help. I have had a chemical pregnancy but this is now my 8th day of bleeding. Does anyone know how long I can expect this to go on for? 

Just been to dentist and he asked if there was a chance I could be pregnant? I nearly burst in to tears


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Great news for the ladies with   and sad for those who were  .

My rollercoaster ride continues, my betas were 284 today, nearly tripled in 48hrs, so that is fantastic news, no sign of imminent m/c they say. Still bleeding quite heavy, they said they have no idea what is going on!!!! I have to up my cyclogest to 3 a day as they are hoping it's just decidual bleeding and that it will stop very soon, so I am now home and confined to bed for next 48hrs.

So now i have to      that everything settled down,

Jilly, x


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡ (May 5, 2009)

hi everyone 
big hugs to all those with  never give up, my friend is now having a baby after many miscarriages!
congratulations to those with   , well done.
everyone else in limbo including myself wondering whats going on.....stay   , and try to stay sane, the 2ww is sooo long!!!!!
anna good luck for your testing tmrw  
on day 8 myself 6 days to go, feel in limbo, please blow some bubbles my way.
love and luck.xxx


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Rho - I don't blame you for wanting to test early - 18dpo is ridiculous if you ask me!!  My clinic wanted me to wait till 16dpo and even that I thought was a bit excessive.  I wish all the clinics advised the same and then I might take it a bit more seriously but it seems totally arbitrary!

Jilly - that is fantastic news on the beta results... you must be delighted!!    I'm on 3 Cyclogest a day too although I'm thinking of dropping to 2..... it's constant squelching!!    Need to phone my result into the clinic tomorrow although actually as I'm working round the corner I might just pop into Guy's and tell them in person - it'll be quicker than trying to get hold of them on the phone!!


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

*Future Mummy* - I was gutted to read your post - sending you loads and loads and loads of  - like Lyndalou said though have you got the right date - can you handle doing another one ? Sending loads of love to you honey - take it easy xxxxx

*Sunny* - likewise - please know we are here for you xxxxxxx

*Lyndalou * - naughty girl !! but    for you

Love to all the 2WW

I had a great bit of news today - am a muppet !!! - well knew that but the good news is got my dates wrong so test date for me is Monday 11th not Wed - hooooooraahhhhh - still with peanuts and my other 13th ers though too - rooting for you girls

XXXXX
Spuds


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

I know I shouldn't really be posting because I have finished my 2ww but wanted to send XXXXXX's to everyone who has had a BFN lately.

It really is so crap. 

Swan - 8 days is such a long time to bleed anyway but in the circumstances it must be torture. What have your clinic said? I am sorry I can't help with any advice but wanted to send you my love. 

It is 1 week and 2 days since our BFN and it isn't really getting any better.  I am pretending to everyone that I am fine but it really hurts doesn't it. The only time I am being my self is when I am in my home but poor DH. I know it isn't fair on him - I am just soo misrerable.

Sorry for such a sad and self centered post.

Liz XXX


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

hi lizG

i totally understand, my af arrived today and just when i was trying to be positive yesterday its set me back again 

i really dont think the whole 1 blast transfers clinic s r doin r getting the results  , we paid nealry 6 grand, surely it should be r descision!!! ive always had blasts...
i had 2 ist time with one baby, 2 againsecond, bfn and now another bfn  
it is horrid i know, willl u be goin back to your frosties, w have 3 too..

big hugs hun, take it day by day, i took awhile last time to get over it...give yourslef time to heal xxxx

kerri


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Having a loopy day  , after feeling quite positive and reading all the symptoms I was having (dizziness, sore (.)(.)'s, pulling pains), I had convinced myself it was a positive.  But got up this morning with no symptoms at all, so have spent the day convincing myself I'm just waiting on A/F    

Don't really know where my head's at, but hoping I can make it to OTD in one piece.

Spuds - maybe I'll defect like you and test on the 11th!    How come you got your dates wrong? Must be nice to have the wait cut by 2 days - only 4 sleeps for you     

Freckles, Poppy, Angel & Suzie - hope you're all still hanging in there - agree with Freckles about feeling in limbo! Keep your chins up - I'm trying honest!      

Swan - hun, a long bleed after a biochem prg is quite normal, but should be lighter now and start to tail off in a few days.  If its not any lighter, or doesn't tail off over the weekend, I think you should call your clinic on Monday.  Take care of yourself   

Rupee - I know its sounds weird, but brown blood is ok, as could be old blood from implantation.  Its only if it becomes red, could it mean AF may be on its way - but not definite either.  Hope you can hold out until Sunday  .  A few of us on here have had dizziness - and apparently it can be an early prg sign, so keeping fingers crossed for you     

Jilly - well done on your fab beta result, thats great news      Hoping the bleeding stops soon, but to put your mind at ease, if it was a m/c you would be in a lots of pain with cramps with a lot of blood with very big clots in it - much bigger than anything from normal AF, even if only a few week prg.  I know that sounds horrible, and hope I haven't freaked you out  

Big hugs to CTM & Future Mummy   

Hoping for an early night as away to work early tomorrow, hope you all have a good evening

Lots of luck for testing tomorrow
Dxx


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hiya Kerriblue,

We too thought we had a great chance with our blast. I was airing towards two embies but the clinic put alot of pressure on us to have SET because of the quality of the best blast. Of our 3 other blasts, 1 was a certain to be frozen, 1 was a maybe and the other one was definately 'ifee'. When I showed concern over only having 1 put back and 1 being frozen they decided to freeze all 3 - strange I think. DH thinks the clinic knew the Et hadn't gone well (even though they didn't say anything) and froze then all three to pacify us!!

We have decided to take a couple of months off and go on holiday in July. 

We thought we would have our snowbabies brought home in August but have just found out that the next follow up appointment available in our clinic is 11th Aug. We couldn't believe it. We will then have to wait for a schedule appt and next periods etc. 

I am a special needs teacher and many of the children I teach are violent so we were hoping I could do it in hols. But it looks like this is unlikely. Clinic have said we can start FET in 3 periods but that would be before this cycles follow up. 

So I guess we will continue with lots of   and hope fro a miracle.

Take care 

Liz XXX


----------



## marylukie (Apr 28, 2009)

hi ladies

        i have had a very strange day today one minute very positive next very negative so please i only have 4 more sleeps until OTD ! 

                                        marylukie xx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Well. it's finally OTD!  I feel really proud to have made it mostly in one piece!

I'm about to leave to go to Leeds for my blood test - outside the sky is grey and the wind is howling, but a blackbird is singing the first verse of the dawn chorus... lovely.

I have, though, started a proper bleed, so I'm not expecting a positive.  It wasn't meant to be.  I'm sure that'll hurt more later, but at the moment I'm calm about it.


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Oh Anna, sorry to hear that lovie.  Best of luck for today.


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Anna im sorry to hear that...good luck for the blood test...


----------



## marylukie (Apr 28, 2009)

good morning ladies 

                        good luck to everyone testing today sending you all       thoughts .

                                      marylukie xx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Morning

Just a quickie
Good luck to all those testing today.

Anna- hope you are ok hun


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Morning,

Good luck to all testing today.

Anna, sorry to hear your news, fingers crossed, there is always hope      

My update, woke in the night with really bad pains and a gush of blood, have tested again this morning and have gone down from being 4-5wks pregnant to 3-4wks, so it would appear its all over for me and i have had or having a m/c. 

I don't know whether to continue meds as cyclogest upsets my stomach and severely dehydrates me, any thoughts as they have said to up them to 3 times daily?

Clinic want me to test again on Monday, but i can see the point of all that travel to be told what i already know!!


Jilly, x


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

morning

sending such big hugs to all the bfn,s     
still got af so feeling down
looked at list, cant believe out of 21 only 3 bfp's!!!!!!!, why is this all so infair    , 

kerri xx


----------



## cherylfearfield (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi,

Can anyone help? I very stupidly did a pregnancy test early , which was yesterday and it said pregnant, yet have done one today and it says not pregnant. Called the hospital but no one has got back to me. Called the Clear Blue helpline and they have advised me I need to take the pregnant one as accurate as I did it first thing and the one I did today wasn't first thing. I am so confused  

Cheryl x


----------



## kittypops (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi Lizzy,
Did my test today - a day early, unfortunately it was negative.

Kittypopsx


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

awww now its catching as i have done one too, 3 days early (i know,iknow too,too early!) and it was neg..i am really peed off now too so thats another feeling i have to put up with.

(it wasnt with fmu)...(and it was a "predictor 50mlu)


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Loads of  to those who have had BFN - wish I could wave a magic wand for everyone - sending you loads of  

BFP - many many many congratulations and keep us posted xxxx

A massive  to Anna

*Cheryl* - If I were you I'd test again tomorrow morning - first urine of the day is the strongest indicator - sending you loads of  

Im going a bit  as sore boobs are not as sore as they were but have no AF symptoms - fealing sick as test date looming - back to playing abba to keep the spirits up 

Love
Spuds
xx


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

ohhh my! i have just re-looked before i put it in the bin and there is a faint line!


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

xrachx - Wehay  - keeping crossed for you - xxxxxxxxx


----------



## cherylfearfield (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi xrachx

I too have just done the very same thing after read your message and there is a very faint line and I mean faint!!!Just spoke to hospital and they said I now have to wait till Monday to retest!

This is so confusing!

Goodluck with yours

Cheryl 
x


----------



## kerry1 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Can i join you ladies,

I am on my 4th IVF all my others were FET this was a fresh transfer with 2 10 cell embies on the 30th April.

I test on the 13th May next wednesday,anyone else testing the same.

I am slowly driving myself mad,my last go at IVF i got pregnant but had a m/c 2 weeks later so i am so nervous.

I have had nothing no bleeding or discharge so i am thinking it is all over as i have not had an implantation bleed,Has anyone else gone on to have a BFP and had no bleeding.I am getting pains just   AF doesnt arrive.

How is everyone else doing on this dreaded 2ww.


kerry x


----------



## kerry1 (Oct 13, 2007)

Lizzyb

Please can i be added to your list i test on the 13th of May 


thanks kerry


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡ (May 5, 2009)

huge hugs to bfn's     

anna good luck with your blood test keep   

cheryl it is early days to hcg not very strong at mo needs 1st urine of day i think so early on.. 

jerseyspuds, i have same as you, very sore boobs up until 2 days ago now nothing at all in them   hope not bad sign...has anyone had that happen and got bfp?

xrachx, don't be disheartened its too early to be accurate, i am only going to take from my otd as gospel and try to do myself a favour

jilly, hope its not the worst hun   try to stay   and good luck for mon testing  

seems sad only 3 bfp's out of 21 on list    what ia going on  

good luck to all up and coming testers we need loads of       and   

adding everything for luck now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!                 

huge luck and love!


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡ (May 5, 2009)

hi kerry welcome.... 

lizzy b  i don't think i was on list either could you put me on too?  

kerry only 30% get implantation bleed allegedly and most don't so stay     and just do your test on otd hun, fingers crossed. xx


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Hiya Feckles 

Driving myself mad on the boob issue arghhhhhh

Spuds
xx


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡ (May 5, 2009)

does anyone know what page the otd list is on i can't find it??


----------



## cherylfearfield (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi Kerry,

Welcome, this site has been a god send to me in this 2WW. You're in a good place, everyone is so supportive. How have you been so far in this 2WW?

Cherylx


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡ (May 5, 2009)

jerseyspuds......... i know i know mine have gone from painfull to flat and floppy!    i am convincing myself its cos im in limbo and they are gonna perk up again with an increase in hcg!!!!!


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡ (May 5, 2009)

ah i found the list its on the very first pg! i am on it,  scary only 5 days to go, good luck everyone xx


----------



## kittypops (Apr 30, 2009)

Freckles  OTD page is page 1 of this thread.


----------



## kerry1 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Cheryl

I am slowly driving myself mad this is my fourth so i am hoping this time it will work.

How are you doing

kerry


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Cheryl...its doing my head in so much i am just gonna forget all about it and pretend it never happened! (i am tempted to test in the morn though with fmu).


----------



## cherylfearfield (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi Kerry and xrachx,

Kerry- I am going slowly mad, as have had no implantation bleed but did a test early yesterday and it says I was pregant and then did one today and 1st of all said I wasn't then looked at it again and says I am!!!! Confused!Called hospital and they said just do it on Monday but they are so laid back about it all, it's so frustrating!!! We've had 2 IVF and 1 frozen cycle. How are you finding things?

xrachx- Am going insane too!!Have just cleared out my spare room of old clothes and have just put them EBay to sell, to take my mind off things!I won't have anything left in the house to sell by Monday.

I am sending you both loads of    

Cheryl x


----------



## loonymoon (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi everybody, 

Its been hard to keep up with this 2ww thread... so I've been a lurker for most of it   Just because I haven't been posting, doesn't mean I haven't cared! I've been there every step of the way.

Today is OTD and I got a lovely   this morning. One clearblue digi is all I've done (I'm not going to torture myself with how faint lines are - I don't want to ruin it!) So maybe my news can turn this thread around a bit. 3 positives out of 21? Its got to turn around soon.

Anna of C - thinking of you especially today and hoping that the beta brings good news.

 To all of you who've had BFNs - stay positive and keep looking forward.

   to all of you with tests coming up

Love loonymoon xxxxx


----------



## kerry1 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi

Well after e posting a few minutes ago i went to the loo and i am bleeding,I am so   &  i should of kept my mouth shut  

I just feel like it is all over why!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

kerry


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡ (May 5, 2009)

hun it cld be implantation bleed and some ppl bleed anyway, the nurses will tell you that u can still be pg,  , wait to see what your test on 13th says yet that way you will know 4 sure.       xx


----------



## This time lucky (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi everyone

 to those with BFN.  

Jilly02 - I think you should carry on with the meds until the clinic says otherwise.  A friend of mine had a dip in her HCG levels early on (although she wasn't bleeding) and she thought she would lose one of her twins, but she went on to have a good pregnancy.   everything works out for you.

Cherylfearfield - Good luck with the test on Monday  .  I think I would test again first thing in the morning, HCG still not very strong at this stage.

Sticky vibes to everyone, I test on Tuesday, so this LONG LONG wait nearly over.


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Jilly - so sorry to hear about the test and the bleeding.  Agree with the others - keep taking the progesterone.  You'd hate to think 'what if?' if you stopped taking them and the worst happened.  Really rooting for you and keeping everything crossed the test was just a blip.

So sorry to hear about all the BFNs... what is going on with this thread??!  Can't believe how few BFPs - hopefully we can get a few more smiley faces on that front page.  There are so many deserving people and it just isn't fair.

Loonymoon - congrats on your BFP.... well done 

It was my OTD today and thank god it still came up as BFP, although I was panicking myself about not really having sore boobs anymore and wishing I'd bothered to go and get a beta test.  Think I'll do one on Monday morning now so I can get the results same day.  Hopefully it will put my mind at rest that this isn't just a dream and might actually be viable.


----------



## MinMin (Apr 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear about  s.  Stay strong ladies     

Anna, all the best for your blood test today.   
Jilly, I am sorry about the bleeding, but I think you definately need to continue with the meds, all the best with your blood test on Mon.  
Cheryl - Congrats, once you have a  , it's a  , test again in 2 days first thing in the morning!! 
Xrachx - I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!   

Congrats Londonlottie!!   

I am officially 11dpt and 16dpo today, my OTD is Monday, but I couldn't wait and tested this morning and had a  (2-3 wks) -ClearBlue Digital.  I will test again this Monday.  We are in  .


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

MinMin - CONGRATULATIONS!!!  2-3weeks on the CB Digi - that's fantastic


----------



## cherylfearfield (Aug 22, 2008)

Congratulations MinMin  

Did mine yesterday and it was pregnant 1-2 weeks . Then when I did it again this morning and 1st of all it looked non positive as bought the basic test , then looked at it again and it had a cross to say pregnant!! I even took the tester appart to look at it closely and it definately has a cross!! 

Going to re test on Monday.

Cheryl x


----------



## MinMin (Apr 25, 2009)

Cheryl!!


----------



## Angeljoy (Sep 25, 2007)

Yowza!!!!  It's been busy today, I can't keep up with you all.

Minmin... Fab!!!

Cheryl..... Congrats hun, I can't believe that you can wait til Mon, if it was me I'd be doing a test evryday!! 

Congratulations to LondonLottie.

Anna, Jilly and Rach thinking of you lovelies. xx


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Congrats cheryl    If you tested tomorrow with FMU you should get a fairly definitive result, in case you can't wait till Monday......... 

MinMin - we're both 16dpo today... I couldn't resist doing another CB Digi just now because I did one yesterday and was a bit worried that it still said 1-2 weeks pregnant.  Ecstatic to see it's now gone up to 2-3 weeks.... am overjoyed!!


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Cheryl Minmin londonlottie - WOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWW !!!

Many Many Many        

Love
Spuds
x


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡ (May 5, 2009)

congrats ladies with         sooooo exciting!!!!!


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks girls  

When are your test dates?  Best of luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Hiya Londonlottie 

2 more days to go for me arghhhhh - but nearly there  

Spuds
x


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡ (May 5, 2009)

mine is the 13th, gosh its really dragging!


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Will be keeping everything crossed for you................ two days Jersey - so you're testing on the weekend?  Got a test lined up and ready?    How are you feeling?  (Am just down the road from you btw...)


----------



## cherylfearfield (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi again,

Am really confused, have had a day of highs and lows, just done yet another pregnancy test and now says not pregnant, am getting really confused by all of this! I know shouldn't do it at this time of day. Could the pregnant result yesterday be wrong?

Cheryl


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡ (May 5, 2009)

hi cheryl sorry to hear that hun i just had an idea that as its such early days your hcg isnt enough yet to detect other than 1st concentrated urine of day!, maybe test again tmrw morn hun?


----------



## cam101 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hello ladies,

time for me to join you, i am now officially on my 2ww, had et today which went well, this is my first 2ww, already nervous about the test day, don't know how some of you ladies do it you are brave.

looking forward to getting to know some of you over the next few weeks.

Sending you lots of big   xx


----------



## Angeljoy (Sep 25, 2007)

Cheryl, sweetie, wait now until your first wee of the day tomorrow...... there won't be enough hcg in your system yet.      

As for me, I'm trying to work out the earliest I could test..... naughty I know.

How is everyone else managing?


----------



## Angeljoy (Sep 25, 2007)

Welcome to the mad house Cam101!!


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡ (May 5, 2009)

hi cam , welcome to the thread,    sometimes it really helps but i  am def going a bit  ,  am sure lizzie will add your name to the list on the very first pg, my test date is the 13th     happy chatting xx


----------



## Rio1 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hello everyone, congratulations Cheryl and min min and loony!! gives us other waiters some hope!!!    

And Cheryl I'm sure when you test in the morning it will be BFP!!!!

I know I'm not going to able to wait for much longer before giving in to the peestick!! ahh!!  

At least it is the weekend, think sitting in work means more obsessing  as am on the computer so can keep on working out my DPO and DPT!! Worryingly am now in realms of maybe maybe getting a result as am 11 DPO but will try and hold off for a couple more days!!

Haven't got the AF as a warning as my cycle is usually about 32 days any way so would be expecting it for a good week yet!!

We are self funding too so if doesn't work think summer holidays are on hold this year!!

Good luck everyone who tests over the weekend


----------



## sarahlou09 (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi all 

My OTD is 15th May and it seems so far away  

I am finding this 2ww a struggle cause  , beginning of week i was havin AF pains , today i have had no pains or twinges it's just so  

I am still only 6 DPT and 11 DPO and i know it is early but like some ladies on here i have had no implantation bleed , perhaps i am not gonna  

Would like to say   to all with  
And    to all with 

with much love to all 
sarah xx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, it was a   this morning, but only a 7, and with the bleeding, clinic agree it's more than likely a   by now.

I'm to re-test on Monday with an HPT.  But I'll probably re-test over the weekend some time too.

Wierd feeling.


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡ (May 5, 2009)

good luck with the next hpt on mon anna.....fingers crossed!!


----------



## Angeljoy (Sep 25, 2007)

Thinking of you Anna, I had a similae experience during my last treatment and it blows your mind cos you're not too sure what to think.

Try to stay positive darlin xxx


----------



## sarahlou09 (Dec 23, 2008)

Anna good luck for Monday     
Will be thinking of you over w/end  

Love sarah xx


----------



## MinMin (Apr 25, 2009)

Good Luck for next Monday Anna, stay strong.  I am     for you.


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Sarahlou - I read today that only 30% of people get an implantation bleed... I know we're all looking out for 'THE SIGN' that will tell us we're pg but I really don't think you ever can tell!  Btw, I did have a bleed, presume it was implantation, but not until 11dpo.  Before that I'd been DESPERATE to see an implantation bleed, but when it came I thought it was game over and cried all night.  Best of luck staying sane till the 15th - how many DPO will you be then?

AnnaofC - what a mixed day for you, I'm not surprised you're feeling weird about it all.  Is the bleeding heavy?  I think you've done so well to wait till today before testing.  Best of best of luck if you decide to test again over the weekend and I'll be keeping my fingers crossed that the bleeding stops.


----------



## MinMin (Apr 25, 2009)

I was the same!  I had bleeding 9dpo, it wasn't the right colour as suggested (pink/brown), it was proper AF colour (dark red) but a lot lighter!  It lasted for 3 days and I was so upset, thought it was all over!


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Mine looked just like AF too - dark red (apologies TMI) and same consistency.  Really thought it was the beginning of the end.  Couldn't believe it when I woke up the next day and no more blood appeared... I spent most of the day terrified to stand up because I just didn't want it all to end.

I think it all just goes to show you how differently our bodies all react, even whilst going through the same thing.


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

*Londonlottie* - hellllooooo - are you the lady who posted before to say you were close to me - been driving me nuts going through threads trying to find you if you are  - went for lunch at the Exhibition Rooms yesterday with another local FFer called Becks - really lovely lass - let me know if you are up for a local meet - how are you feeling ?

Good luck to all the testers - keeping everything crossed xx

Spuds
xx


----------



## kerry1 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi I too have started bleeding today i am  8 days post 3 day transfer i am hoping it is going to slow down it is red and not pinky brown i am just praying it stops..


londonlottie has your bleeding stopped now and was it heavy sorry just wondering (like we do)
Like you say I wasnt bleeding and i was upset because i didnt have an implantation bleed and now i am bleeding i dont want it there.This is such a rollercoaster

Good luck anna i will be thinking of you

kerry


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Good Luck Kerry

Spuds


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Yes it was me!!  Was wondering whether to mention it again but didn't want to appear like a mad crazed stalker type     Oooh I'd love a local meet - and I've wanted to go to the E.Rs before but haven't ever been!  I've heard mixed reports... what did you think?   Spent part of my NYE this year in Joanna's and had a lovely time.  I'm feeling very odd, trying to take in the fact that this cycle has worked for me.  Partly I feel guilty, like there are so many people who've tried more times than we have, and partly I just can't believe it because in the time we've been trying we've never ever seen a BFP.  Obviously keeping everything crossed that all goes well with this pg - I can't believe how paranoid I am about losing it because it's been such an ordeal getting here in the first place.  How are you doing anyhoo?  Any symptoms/signs of insanity??  

Kerry - sorry to hear about your bleeding.  Basically I started @ 11dpo, at about 9pm...... was in a restaurant, went to the loo and went for a rummage to find quite a bit of red bleeding, same consistency as AF.  I really thought that was it, it looked the same as AF does sometimes when it starts suddenly.  Put a pad on when I got home and got the tampax at the ready, but no more came.  Thought I'd wait till morning and see, but when there hadn't been any more bleeding by the afternoon of 12dpo, I tested at home.  I know it's early, but I thought it very weird for me to have such a bleed and then nothing for almost 24 hours.  Since then I've had no more bleeding but the odd bit of pink or orange (?!) CM.

Keeping everything crossed for you honey, keep taking the progesterone and take it very very easy.


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Hiya Londonlottie

Hurrah - found you then - I felt really bad cos I was rushing out the door - didnt respond - then couldnt bloody find the post   Really pleased Ive found you - ER was lovely - we had 2 courses for a tenner at lunchtime ! - nearly fell off my chair - and with no alcohol ho ho ho .... where abouts are you in lovely SE London ? 

So pleased for you - I know what you mean though - I havent tested yet but when you read how much grief people have gone through to get here it does your head in but Im sure everyone feels the same which is every positive is bloody fantastic news on here because we are all trying so hard and really really doing everything we can to succeed - so you enjoy it lovey xx

Me - finally gone bonkers   - have to wait till Mon am - was fealing v positive as boobs huge n sore etc and no af symptoms except for last Saturday when Im hoping I felt some implantation going on - sharp pain down my side and kind of af pains - these stopped then boobs sore then 2 days ago  boobs not so sore arghhhhhh - but absolutely no af symptoms now at all   desperately trying to hold out till Monday and convinced this afternoon I am pregnant = keep telling myself that to keep sane if that makes any sense at all !

End of ramble - would be great to meet - maybe next wkend if you are free ?

Take Care 
Spuds
xx


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Damn, I'm away next weekend!  Two courses for a tenner sounds just about perfect!    I'm in Denmark Hill so really not far.

If you fancy one night next week I don't mind popping up your way, or we could meet on Lordship Lane (East Dulwich) perhaps?

The symptoms really do drive you mad.  I had v sore boobs, then less sore boobs (but still sore) from about 9dpo.  One minute I had classic AF symptoms, then nothing.  Then from about 12dpo a bizarre pulling sensation in the tummy... very tight feeling in the stomach - still have that now.  No idea what that's all about.

Hope you manage to distract yourself over the weekend!!!


----------



## suzzie (Jul 24, 2008)

Anna, sending you lots of          I      that come Monday thing will be different.      
this      definitely does test our Patience      I am now on day 6 since ET, and I don't know what to think, but have had a sort of heavy feeling down below on and off which I get before AF. I felt a bit nauseous before bed last nite, ( might have something to do with overeating        ) been feeling light headedness and dizzy on and, A few pains in my tummy. I am hopping its not all my imagination      

It was my daughters Prom nite tonight and been running around all daygetting things sorted and her ready. I can feel that heavy feeling again, so Am hopping I haven't overdone it this time. OTD is 14th May. 

DH works away and is going back on the same day, so hopping to test day before and trying to stay positive.

Sorry ladies about the me post.      

  on the    and   to the one with    

Good luck to all about to test stay positive.

Love and    to all

XXXX


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Morning ladies, well i can safely say its a   for us! it was a strong line this morning and we are over the moon!


----------



## marylukie (Apr 28, 2009)

good morning xrachx

                  congratulations on your BFP   hope your luck rubs off on the rest of us my OTD is monday but i am going to test tomorrow for the first time . good luck to everyone else testing today .

                                  marylukie  xx


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Huge congrats xrachx - sending sticky vibes your way


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Morning

Best of luck for those testing today.
Congratulations for the BFP'S and   For Bfn's  

Anna- best of luck for monday hun

I am not feeling as possitive now, (.)(.)'s don't hurt as much and are not as veiny as they were so am thinking its all down to the pessaries and not the fact i could be pregnant.
Could really do with some PMA!!! but mines all gone.
Still got 6 more sleeps till OTD, Think i will crack up before then

nicola x x x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Just a very quick one this morning to apologise for not being around.....haven't read back but will catch up with everyone and update lists later 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## cam101 (Apr 10, 2009)

xrachx 

really pleased for you.  

nicola1x - try to stay positive, thinking of you.  

lots of love and luck tot he rest of you.xx


----------



## cherylfearfield (Aug 22, 2008)

Morning all,

Congrats to everyone with   and a huge   to everyone else.

Did my pregnancy test again this morning and it was indeed a   !!! Had a horrible day yesterday as did a couple of tests and they came back negative (one am not sure though as think line was very faint) however they were done late in the morning so my pee was too diluted!! A lesson to be learnt there . 

As if my body just wants to reassure me that I am pregnant today, I felt sick this morning, have a horrible taste in my mouth and am incredibly hot!!!!

Have a great weekend .

Cheryl x


----------



## Angeljoy (Sep 25, 2007)

Congratulations Rach and Cheryl!!!  fab news. x


----------



## MinMin (Apr 25, 2009)

for all the  ,    to everyone else.  I got a cheap pee stick and tested today just to be sure - still  .  I am saving the CB Dig for Monday - my OTD!


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

CONGRATS cheryl!!!!!  Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## Loz_1982 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi all, 

Haven't looked at thread for a day, and its taken me ages to catch up!!! Moving so fast. 

Congratulations everyone with BFP, am really really pleased for you. So sorry for the BFN's, life's unfair sometimes.

Liz - i rang hospital and my OTD was wrong as suspected so please can you change my date to 14th May instead. Ta x

I'm feeling rather poo   , sorry for TMI in advance! I started with watery brown bleeding on Thursday night, thought it was game over so did a test (stupid of me), it was BFN as i expected ( i was 11dpt when i did test ), since then the bleeding has just stayed the same, although seems worse today ( bits of small clots etc ) I rang the clinic and they just said to carry on with Cyclogest.

I don't know what to think, feel really sad, sorry to moan, any opinions would be appreciated.

Luck and Love to all,

Laura

xx


----------



## cherylfearfield (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi Laura,

I'm so sorry to hear what you are going through at the moment. This has been my 3rd IVF round and have always felt the hospital are very insensitive on the 2WW, they are great before, then they seem to loose the plot!! They are right though carry on with all your medication until test date . You tested very early so you need to test again as things can change.  The 2/3 WW is an awful time and unless you are going through it no one can understand how you feel, I fully understand how you are at the moment as I have been on a rollecoster of emotions over the last year with IVF. I am sending loads of    and wish you all the best for the next few days. I would say keep yourself busy however on all 3 of my 2WW everyone has said to keep busy but I felt like screaming so my advice is do what you want, even if it is just watching mindless television.

You take care,

Cheryl x


----------



## kerry1 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi

Congratulations to everyone with the BFPs

well me still bleeding this morning enough that i have to wear a pad i dont test until wednesday .I am just hoping and praying i MAY still get m BFP dont think there is much chance of it though this is my 4th IVF why!!!!!!!!!!! sometimes i wonder what i have done that was so wrong as i seem to be being punished for something.

I only have 1 blast frozen aswell so if this doesnt work i only have the 1 left trouble is hubby is redundant and it will take us another 3 month to save up for FET.

I am sofed up .

kerry


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Great news for the  's and sorry to hear of the  's.

I just wanted to give a quick update, i suppose i shouldn't be on this thread now, but just thought i would let you know how things were after my very good beta levels with my  . The bleeding has lessened, but still cramping, yesterday i thought i was going to die with the amount of blood i was losing and felt totally ill. 

I should go back for another beta on Monday, but can't see how embies could have survived after all that, so will do a digi test tomorrow and see what that says, but pretty sure it will show levels having gone down, so that will be it all over for me this time.

We go on holiday for 3wks on Friday, so that has come at the best time, i will relax and build myself up for the next try, maybe with a different clinic and a little more support.

Good luck for everyone still to test,

Jilly, x


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

HI girls

Kerry - oh hun, so sorry that your feeling so down, sending you big hugs     Hoping and   that this is just implantation bleeding and you'll still be on for a positive on Wed - thats my test day too.     

Spuds & freckles - I'm the same as you guys - had sore boobs for a few days, but this last couple of days they've stopped being so sore.  Had a couple of AF pains yesterday morning, but nothing more, not sure what to think anymore!     Had been feeling so positive up until yesterday!  Hoping you can hold out to OTD!

Suzie - know what you mean about being all in your imagination!  Can't help thinking I'm making all the symptoms up!  Stay sane   

Angel - how you doing hun, was it you that was asking about the Clexane injs?  Think it was, but can't find the post again - finding I've got lots of wee bruises from the pre-filled syringes - managed to make it the whole way through d/r and stimming without a bruise!!  Hope you're doing ok     

Jilly - oh hun, I'm so sorry about how things have turned out  , although as bleeding has lessoned, I'm trying to hold out hope for you that at least one wee embie has survived this, sending you massive hugs        

Big hugs to all those girls with BFN's    

And big confrats to all with BFP's    

So...when is too early to test?  My OTD is Wednesday, but nor sure if I'll make it that far!  Was thinking about tomorrow, but think that might be too early, plus I've had couple Biochems and 2 early m/c's, so don't want to get my hopes up.  Any advice to stop me going insane?  

Big hugs to everyone  
Dxx


----------



## Angeljoy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi D, yes it is me on the clexane!!  It bloody hurts!!!  This is my 3rd iCSI and i've never been worried about needles and have a high pain threshold, but my word, it burns once I've done the plunger!  I alos have lots of little bruises, very annoying as like you managed to inject through d/reg and stim without a bruise!!  The things us girls will go through!!!

As for symptoms, I've gone from EXTREMELY sore boobs which started after trigger jab to nothing.  But to be honest I am trying not to read too much into anything, cos I am sending myself round the bend!  I'm also trying to stop doing a taest send the  !  I've walked into a chemist about 4 times in the past 4 days and just stared at them then walked out!!  I'm sure the chemist thinks I'm barking!!!!!   

Lots of love to all of you.  This 2ww is hell and clinics tend to forget how hard it is for us.  Try to keep positive and stay away from those pee sticks until at least 14 days after your trigger inj girls........ I'm gonna try to practice what I preach!!!


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡ (May 5, 2009)

hi girls, 
jilly- am keeping my fingers crossed for you hun, hoping your embies are hanging in there!  good luck with your next test  

kerry- don't lose hope hun. many ppl have been bleeding and gone on to be pg so sending you lots of hope and    , and  good luck with your test

Huge  to all those that had bfn's this week life is never fair! never give up my friend had repeated m/c for years and she is 41 and finally having a baby! 

wonderful news girls with bfp's wishing you wonderful pregnancies! 

me? well i really dont know,  i thought i had symptoms 4-5 days ago for a few days, had a/f pains, lots of niggles, really sore boobs and heartburn - lots, also a few headaches and headspinning a bit, now nothing since 2 days ago, had one or 2 niggles thats all but nothing else i feel completely normal, thinking implantation has ceased. not even sign of a/f but sure thats the cyclogest, and all morning ive been bawling as a once friend on ******** posted a nasty comment on one of my wedding photos saying i look like a man in a wedding dress, what is wrong with ppl? my hair is really long for a start! it did upset me tho!

freckles and spuds if you are feeling the same i started a thread about about anyone got a bfp and not had any symptoms on 2ww, lots of ppl have posted which has helped me a bit, it makes you realise everyone is different.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=193351.

the question is am i going to test early?, i wasn't going to but i bought 4 clearblue digital tests today and now having doubts, my otd is weds 13th, is anyone else due to test that day testing early? i am truly going 

sending lots of love xxxx


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm a bit of an advocate of early testing but I think Angel is right - if you're going to test early at least wait until 14 days past your trigger shot.  That way you'll know a positive is definitely a positive.  

The other 'condition' I gave myself this time was that I'd only test if something happened to make me think that this cycle might be different.  Right up to 11dpo I had exactly the same symptoms as my unsuccessful cycle, but then I had a bleed which stopped as soon as it started and that was what prompted me to test.

Best of luck to everyone testing over the next few days.


----------



## Angeljoy (Sep 25, 2007)

Freckles, I can't believe your once friend wrote something SO mean....... bloody hell, people can be vicious.  As my  nan used to say if you can't say something nice then don't say anything at all!!  Ignore her hun, life is too short!!

I'm supposed to test on the 13th too...... might have to be naughty and test on Tues!!


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

OMG Freckles23 - just read your post more closely.  I can't believe that anyone would write that about someone's wedding photos - disgusting.

I got married recently and found out that someone I knew was *****ing about it on *******.  I was gutted - but you know what, it says more about them than anything else.  What a bitter and twisted person.  Block them on ** - you don't want them to be able to post comments on your photos any more!

How many DPO are you at the moment?  I would agree with you that everyone is different and there doesn't seem to be any definitive set of symptoms (or lack thereof!) which indicates a BFP.  Wishing you luck over the coming days!!!!!


----------



## babe2 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi all
Just wanted to say congrats to everyone that got BFP    great news.
and I'm really sorry to everyone that has BFN loads of    
Everyone else stay      my otd is on the 14th and i am just going mad at mo
I just cant think positive about this at all, i just hope we all get what we want.
Good luck to everyone     I'm     for everyone.
Bxxxxx


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡ (May 5, 2009)

Hi angel and lottie, thank you so much for kind words and supportive reply's    , i am currently 12 dpo (ec)  lottie, and 10 dpt, sorry to be  sad today i just feel a bit weepy, i know i'll feel a bit better later as going to the hairdressers this avo, cut colour straighteners etc! that should perk me up!    xxx


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Bad news Im afraid - heavy bleeding - period is here - boobs soft as mozzarella and feal completely empty - did an early response test and got a FBFN - so have hit the wine and last years peach snapps (as no other bloody alcohol in the house)     - feel terrible. 

Spuds
xx


----------



## Angeljoy (Sep 25, 2007)

Freckles, feel as weepy as you like hun... you are allowed. 

Jerseyspuds so so sorry hun, do what you need to do and take care of yourself my lovely I am sorry


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks Angeljoy xx


----------



## kerry1 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Jersey spuds

Really really sorry ,try and get some rest it does get easier in time      


Good luck to everyone else .....        

kerry x x


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

WTF is going on?!!!!!!!!!

I have just done a digi test, just to confirm hcg levels have dropped and stayed dropped and guess what..........................they have gone back up to 4-5wks preg, on Thursday they had gone down to 3-4wks and now gone back up. The wee wasn't even concentrated as had been to the loo less than an hour beforehand!!!

Maybe the clinic was right and it has just been decidual bleeding or i could have lost one of the embies, what do people think??

Jilly, x


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡ (May 5, 2009)

noooooo spuds  
dont give into the wine yet as look  jilly's test is going up again and she's been bleeding, you can still bleed and be pg! please wait till 13th. i have to say if i get a bfn i am getting hammered.  

             

have to say i wish i was feeling more bouncy!


----------



## MinMin (Apr 25, 2009)

Hu JerseySpuds, I am really sorry      take care.
Freckles - I tested early too, I had blast transfer so I think most people test earlier!  It's REALLY tempted to, I know.  I think 2WW is far too long, people just want to know like NOW so they can get on with their lives!  I can't believe your ex 'friend', what a *****!  I would probably put something nasty on her ******** page to humiliate her!!   

Jilly, I think this is really good news, your level is obviously raising all the time.  It must be decidual bleeding like they said.          God, how much have you spent on CB Dig so far


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

MinMin,

I've spent too much, but they give you an idea of wks, so better for assessing hcg levels than the regular hpt. It must be about £50 on tests, but it costs me that each time i go to my clinic, so for me it's peace of mind and i was just monitoring the level to confirm my m/c, what a surprise i got!!!!!!

Jilly, x


----------



## MinMin (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Jilly

I would be exactly the same!    What did people used to do before CB Dig were made!!  It's a shame you can get blood tests doen at your GP surgery.  All the best for your blood test on Monday!  Stay positive!!


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

MinMin, i just feel sick now, this is the worst rollercoaster i have ever dared to go on, i have only ever gone on the kiddy ones, but this must be what Saw at Thorpe Park feels like but for days on end, not just one ride!

This morning i still had morning sickness but thought it was just having hcg in my system.

Jilly, x


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Jersey -  really hope the bleeding doesn't signal the beginning of the end for you.  How many dpo are you at the moment?  All I can say is that don't give up hope, it takes most people more than one cycle to get there and although it's hideous to contemplate at the moment there IS hope.  When my first cycle didn't work, the thing that pulled me out of the pit of despair was to start planning the next one.  

Jilly - rollercoaster isn't the word honey!!  Can't believe the ups and downs you've had so far!  That is excellent news though - now please please take it easy over the next few days.  Are you due to go back to your clinic at all?  As for money spent on CB Digi, I'm only now starting to see what the obsession is all about!!  I've spent about £35 on tests since last Tuesday and they're all gone now.  Did my last digi test yesterday which thankfully said 2-3 weeks since conception.  Just been to the loo and found a bit of pink-tinged CM which I'm now terrified about.  Every time I see it it makes me think it's the beginning of the end   My CM goes between pink-tinged and white over and over again and I wish it would stop it!  Only consolation at the moment is that I do have very swollen boobs and occasional nausea which I hope is the hCG getting well and truly stuck into my system.


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Londonlottie,

Don't panic about the bleed, it will probably go away, yesterday felt like i would need a blood transfusion!!! I'm sure you won't have that joy!

I am bad to clinic on Monday, wasn't going to go as was sure i had m/c, but digi test appears to say no!!!!

What was your OTD, was it the same as mine 5/5/09?

Jilly, x


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

No, my OTD was yesterday, the 8th.  My EC was the 22nd so I'm currently 17dpo or 4+3 (blimey it feels weird writing that).  Am so terrified of losing this.  Was meant to go out to see my bro tonight but as soon as I get a hint of a thought that it might not last I just feel so depressed I don't want to see anyone.


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

My EC was 21st and ET was 26th, so in effect you are only 1 day behind me, each clinic does different amount of days to OTD. I tested my first +ve on Sat 2nd May, which is quite early, it was a strong +ve as well.


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Sorry posted before i had finished writing!!!

It might be a good idea to go if you can, it might just take your mind off things, but if your like me then i would probably also want to hide away, i have been since all this ride started on tuesday!


----------



## moodymare (May 6, 2009)

Hi: 
Can I join this thread please?  
I had ET this morning. All looked fine up to this point but I know that's no guarantee. 
OTD 23 May


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks Jilly.  I'm probably being pathetic but I can't believe how attached I am to this little beanie already.  I think I'm going to have to cave and go for an hCG on Monday.  I'd like to say it'll put my mind at rest but knowing me it'll only manage to do that for a couple of days before I start having panic attacks that it's all going to end again!  

moodymare - welcome to the thread and good luck!!


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Londonlottie, put your mind at rest, go and have beta on Monday, when you see your levels you will relax, even if you bleed more still have them done, look at what is going on with me. 

If you have the test done then you will at least have an idea what is going on and that should reduce your stress levels and that can only be a good thing.


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡ (May 5, 2009)

hi moodymare welcome to the thread, and its ups and downs of the 2w rollercoaster    , how are you feeling? i bet your embies are starting to snuggle in nicely? how many did you have put back?  
my otd is 13th am already contemplating caving in and testing early when i wasn't going to.   it is a lonnnnnnnnnnnng 2 weeks!  
anyway best of luck


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks Jilly.  How come you're 4+6 and I'm only 4+3?  Maybe I should be 4+5?


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Moodymare,

Welcome and hope your 2ww is a smooth one and you get a  ,


  

Jilly


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Londonlottie, that was what the clinic told me as it goes by my donors cycle, not mine, so what was your dates for 1st day of last period?


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

I used the FF calculator which is here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_ivfcalculate

That's so weird - I would have thought with IVF it doesn't matter when your last period was because you know exactly when EC was and the drugs control the length of the cycle.....

I didn't realise you had used a donor Jilly - how many cycles have you had? Sending lots of sticky vibes your way today.  Has the bleeding let up a little today?

xx


----------



## MinMin (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Moodymare, welcome to thread.  Good Luck!     

Lottie, just go out and have a good time!!  I am sure I read that some bleeding is normal.   J

illy, I know what you mean about rollercoaster.  I am really    hard for you.  Hope your beta test is great on Monday.  What is beta test anyway??  HCG levels?  I don't think my clinic does it at all.  My EC was on 22/04 and ET 27/04 so I am a day behind you.  What is this 4+3 and 4+5 business!!


----------



## MinMin (Apr 25, 2009)

I thought that with IVF, you just need to know the EC date, which is the ovulation date.  The day of my last period was about 3 weeks before that cos I was on holiday and couldn't get to clinic for scan so I had an extra week on Suprecur!!


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Hey MinMin 

I am going to go out.  I seem to be getting a bit of nausea after eating at the moment, not sure if that's normal but I'll take any good sign I can  

That's what I thought about the dates too, although maybe it's different with DE?  I'm so nervous to go and post on any pg threads - have either of you done this yet?


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

MinMin,

Beta test is blood test for hCG levels

4wks 5days =4/5

You will get to understand abbrev's like the back of your hand in a couple of days,

Should you not of tested yet, what were your levels?


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Lottie,

Glad to hear you are going to go, good on you!

I feel sicky after cups of tea, i think it's the milk, hope not as i'm a real serious tea drink, caffiene free these days though!


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm not posting on any pg threads, can until everything settles down, hence still loitering on here!!!


----------



## MinMin (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Lottie
Glad to know you are going out!

No, I am also too scared to post in PG thread yet.  I think I'll leave it until scan and things are ok.  I have also been getting quite nausea the past week after eating.  A bit of heartburn here and there past 2 days.  Really strange thing, I usually eat like a horse, but went for Indian yesterday with DH and couldn't even finish half of my biryani, that's dead strange.  I packed it all though, DH had it for lunch today!

Jilly, I have NEVER had a HCG level test!!


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

I don't blame you, I feel the same way and I haven't even had any major bleeding yet 

Keeping everything crossed for you Jilly and so glad the news was good today.  Right - off to get ready.


----------



## MinMin (Apr 25, 2009)

Have a lovely time!!  No sushi!


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

MinMin, i don't think it makes any difference these days as hpt are so good, but it helps if you are having problems or just to monitor if levels are increasing well, a lot of clinic don't seem to offer them from what i have read on here. The digi tests are great for monitoring yourself.


----------



## Sprog (Nov 4, 2008)

Miss Tatoo & Pretty in Pink - testing tmrw? Good luck     

And hi to everyone else hope you are all ok. My official test day is tmrw and you never know maybe i will get some unexpected good news! I tested a few days ago, yes   i gave in and cheated, it was a BFN for me but i really hope it is a different result tmrw.

Take care everyone- look after yourselves xxx


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Keeping fingers crossed for you sprog.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Ctm* ~ i'm so sorry it was a BFN hun....take care xx 

*Future Mummy* ~ really sad to see your news too.....many hugs 

*Kittypops* ~ many hugs to you too....so sorry 

*Jerseyspuds*  Hang in there hun  

*Swan* ~ sorry this is a bit late but (((hugs))) for the other day.....I really felt for you at the dentist  When i had an early mc I bled for a couple of weeks but call your doc if you're worried hun xx

*Rho, Kerry, Cam and Moodymare* ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck     *Cam*, what day do you test hun?

*Freckles* ~ you're on there hun 

*Jilly* ~ oh my goodness, what a rollercoaster for you! Loiter as much as you like hun 

*Anna* (((hugs))) Keeping fingers and toes crossed for Monday  

*Londonlottie* ~ congratulations.....lovely news 

*Loonymoon* ~ many congratulations to you too....fab 

*MinMin* ~ fantastic hun....congratulations 

*Rach* ~ yay! Great to see so many BFPs....congratulations 

*Cheryl* ~ really pleased you got good news on the peestick today....be very happy and healthy. Congratulations 

*Manxminx, Sprog, MissTattoo and Pretty in Pink*        for your tests 

Wow, it's been a busy few days on here.....many many hugs to all of you and all the luck in the world       

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

Can i join you ladies?  

Will be great to get everyones advice on the 2ww

I had EC wednesday and 2 embies put back on Friday, hospital have given me a test date of Sunday 24th this seems so far away !!!

Wishing everyone lots of luck, xx


----------



## mapamu (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi, can I join you too please? I'm only at the beginning and already going crazy...  

I had et on Thursday and currently have a lovely great quality embryo on board. Test date is May 19th.

I already have a question - I have some mild cramping, can I assume that it's not necessarily a bad sign, that it can go either way? It's more pronounced on my right side... Might it be leftover pain from EC?

Good luck to all of you, this waiting is hellish!!

Joanna
xx


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi Lizzy - can you update my stats on the front page please?   Also I think loonymoon is down twice for some reason... 

Nickym - welcome to the thread   That is a long wait... 16 days after transfer.  My clinic wanted me to wait 16 days after egg collection which I thought was bad enough!  Best of luck over the coming days.

mapamu - welcome to the thread.  I had cramping all the way through the 2ww, although it stopped at about 11dpo and was replaced by a very tight feeling across the stomach which I still get every now and then now.  Cramps are not a bad sign and I think a lot of people have them during the 2ww.  Best of luck to you too!


----------



## suzzie (Jul 24, 2008)

Ctm, am so sorry to hear your bad new Hun, stay strong      thinking of you

Future Mummy and Kittypops, its a hard and difficult road, sorry to hear your sad news,          


Jerseyspuds, sending you lots of             and praying thing get better.   

Jill, you have been on a rollercoster, hope the bleeding stops soon and you can start to enjoy your pregnancy    

      to  Loonymoon, Londonlottie, Cheryl, Minmin and Rach         on your                     and to everybody I have missed.                                 

Goodluck to all about to test stay                and            you all get a well deserved  

wellcome to Moddymare, Nikym,sending you lots of            

My OTD is the 14th May and seems far away, bu i have promised myself not to test before then            I have avoided looking for Pee Sticks everytime I walk into Tesco or boots . Just wander how long I can keep it up.   

Love to all             

XXX


----------



## cam101 (Apr 10, 2009)

Morning everyone, hope we are all well  

Lizzy, my OTD is 22nd May.

Sending lots of     to everyone.
xx


----------



## marylukie (Apr 28, 2009)

well looks like its all over for me i tested this morning one day early with a digi test and got a BFN ! i am now 18 days since EC and no signs of the wicked   normally i am 30 day cycle ! whats going on ?


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡ (May 5, 2009)

marylukie....so sorry for your bfn,     , your time will come hun same as it will for all of us, never give up! 

i have 3 days to go...otd weds, i am sure am in for the same as feel nothing! 

how is everyone feeling today? 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MinMin (Apr 25, 2009)

marylukie I am really sorry     

Freckles, please stay positive!!


----------



## marylukie (Apr 28, 2009)

thanks freckles and min min i did read on here that one of our ladies tested the day before her OTD and got a BFN then tested the next day and got a BFP not holding out much hope though ! never mind this is only our first attempt i am prepairing myself for plan B loose 2 stone and get fit ready for round 2 ding ding  

                        marylukie xx


----------



## Angeljoy (Sep 25, 2007)

Marylukie,
Hold on til tomorrow..... it just might be a little early.   to you and I am   that you get a BFP tomorrow. xx


----------



## marylukie (Apr 28, 2009)

thank you Angeljoy sending you    and lots of   thoughts  xx


----------



## kerry1 (Oct 13, 2007)

marylukie I am really sorrybut please hold out till tomorow as it may change keeping everything crossed for you.


well my bleeding has slowed down a little so i am hoping it is going to go away and i test positive on wednesday it is not like a period bleed it is totally different so i am     i will get my BFP


Good luck to everyone else...

and really sorry for any BFN     dont give up it will happen

kerry xx


----------



## Angeljoy (Sep 25, 2007)

Kerry, I'm also   for you hun.  I do hope that you're holding up hun.    

As for me, well this is my 3rd icsi and i have no symptoms at all.  Last 2 rounds I got BFP and felt something, this time nada!!  Very strange, so not feeling very hopeful.  Not sure I can wait til Wednesday, I may have to test on Tues.......

Love and   to all of you x


----------



## jennybel (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi there,

Can I join in?

Found everything so easy to now, but am such a control freak think that this may be the worst bit!
Desmond and Desdemon (the 'des'igner) embryos are on board. Test on the 21st May. How will I stop myself testing before then?

Jen x


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

*Londonlottie* - hiya - thanks for your message - feeling like sh*t at the minute but you are right - try and focus on the fact this is only our first attempt - sending you loads of   - not feeling like doing anything for a bit but can you PM me your number and we can get together in a couple of weeks - will see if Becka wants to join us for another £10 lunch at the exhibition rooms - really good nosh unless you want to go to J's - leave that one up to you - best wishes

Best of luck to all of you on this thread - sending you loads and loads of   and thank you so very much for all of your good wishes and support - will drop in to see how you are getting on

Lots of Love
Spuds
xxxx


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Just rushing out the door but wanted to say so sorry you're feeling like sh*te and I totally understand.  Have been there.  Sending you huge hugs up that hill and yes, will PM you later.  xx


----------



## MinMin (Apr 25, 2009)

Welcome to this thread Jennybel and Sweetpea.  It's impossible not to test early   .  I don't know anyone who wait until their OTD!!!   Good luck with 2WW.

Spuds, sending you lots of love and    .  I understand that you feel like **** at the moment, I have been there too.  I found it helpful to concentrate on next round and make an follow up appointment with the clinic asap.

Anfeljoy - I am     for you.   

Kerry, glad bleeding has slowed down, it must have been implantation bleeding you have been having.  I had it for 3 days.  Take Care!


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Londonlottie n MinMin - thanks so much - its such a help to hear from you both and how to cope - have an e mail back from Dr saying she is so sorry and to call Mon and book a follow up - they have been really good - so will concentrate on that as you say and the next cycle. I think the first one is so difficult because you dont know what to expect or how you are going to react/respond - I think it kind of toughens you up a bit to it if you know what I mean for the next one. 

Thanks again girls   

Spuds
xxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

MinMin said:


> Welcome to this thread Jennybel and Sweetpea. It's impossible not to test early  . I don't know anyone who wait until their OTD!!!


*waves hand* I did! 

I've been wondering about it now, though. On the one hand, I would have been devastated if I'd known I'd got a BFP before I started bleeding and losing it. On the other hand, it would have been nice to actually hold an HPT reading positive for once in my life....! 

Nah, I think the way I did it was best for me. I knew it was over, but was then comforted that we did achieve a BFP, even if only for a few days. 

Still have to do the 'official' re-test on Monday and phone the clinic, but believe me when I say that's a formality! I'm considering moving my bed into the bathroom, for ease of access to the toilet....   ggg


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

*Anna* Im with you there  - tell you what though just had 3 cups of coffee in a row and God they tasted good - and tonight - Im going to do it again and have a glass of wine 

Spuds
xx


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

hi all been reading but not posting for a while now, well i say a while i mean a good few pages!!!!  

so sorry for the BFN and congrates on the BFP.  and anyone who tested early....hold out to test day! my friends tested day before OTD and it was a BFN then on test day was BFP and now has a lovely 1.5 year old!!! 

ME ME i never ever test until test date ever! i cant be doing with the worry of if it was a BFN is it true and if it is a BFP is it also true. i have never tested early, but saying that i have only ever got to one OTD out of 3, and all BFN. hoping this one is different but not holding out much hope. 

still getting af pains, and getting full up really quick so much so that i feel sick when i eat - you know me will stuff my face until full! hahaha. 

anyway, hope people having a good day....as much as they can with the bleeding and the rollercoaster rides that a few are having, i am   for you. 

only 5 days until OTD, wonder if i will get there or the AF will turn up. just   that it has worked this time.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

LOL Spuds!  I'm playing by the rules and not doing the coffee/alcohol thing until Monday.  But, oh, roll on Monday!  I'm going to have the mother of all hazelnut cappucinos (first full-caffeine coffee for...SIX MONTHS) and later that night I'm going to take a chilled wine into a hot bath....  

Good on ya, Kitten.  

And BEST of luck for everyone!  Every BFP on here is a victory for all of us - they always make me cheer and grin.


----------



## MinMin (Apr 25, 2009)

You girls are so good!!!  I have always bought twin packs HPT so I can test earlier if needs be!  All the best Kitten and Anna.


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

*Anna* WOW !!! - 6 months thats amazing !!! I did 6 weeks and its killed me  - the bath - oh how Ive missed the bath  - have a great one and one of those bottle size glasses tomorrow and enjoy it - we can plot and plan round 2 when we've had a break hey - there's still life in the 'sausage n mash' show  and agree - all these BFP afre victories for us all xxxxx

Spuds
xx


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Afternoon Ladies, what a lovely day weather wise!!!

Here's my update, still bleeding, but hcg level still going up, showing 3+ since conception. I have spoken to clinic again and will definitely be going for another beta tomorrow. The nurse today has said it could be 1 twin m/c, she at this point doesn't think it is ectopic as levels would go down and up, but stay relative low and mine are still rising, plus no pain. We will test again on Wednesday and that we give us a better idea. The less i do the less i bleed, but we are going on holiday on Friday to the USA, so need to know what if possible is going on, holiday can't be cancelled as we have a few commitments while we are there, but at least the medical care is great and i can present myself to the EPU, not like here!!

Anna, sorry to hear you are not doing so well, it might not be over, look at me!!!

Good luck to all testing today and tomorrow and sad for all those with  ,

Can stop as this rollercoaster waits for man and my ride isn't finished yet!!!! 


Jilly, x


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Jilly - sending you loads of   and   

Spuds
xx


----------



## noddy1 (May 9, 2009)

Hi ladies ,

Just saw this board so thought i would tag along if ok as I'm on  .  I'm a 1st timer so went onto my local Devon board the other day but just saw this and thought it could be handy (support wise) as this is hard - although am grateful to get to this stage.  Had 7 follies, on EC only had 3 eggs, 2 (thankfully)fertilized , ET on day 2 with grade 1(pleased) but divided just 2 cell(bit worried) and now here i am on 2ww with everything crossed (and a much loved hubby doing everything - so house is a bit of a mess - bless him, hes trying sooooo hard).  Because of my poor follies worried about further tries at ICSI -   please don't have to   .  Don't know if i wrote all the terminology right about my cells, eggs etc (Being a 1st timer still learning this new world of fertility , a complicated one it is 2  ). 

Anyway I'm really waffling on now but am a little bored and anxious on day 3 (feels like month 3 - te he)of 2ww.  My test date is 16 days after ET(so wondering why its the   !) 23rd May .

   TO ALL OF US


----------



## MinMin (Apr 25, 2009)

Jilly

All the best for tom.  I hope they can get to the bottom of this soon for you!  3+ weeks is really good, I hope this reassures you in some way.  You really must take it easy and try to have as much bedrest as possible!!  Have you got really good travel insurance that covers pregnancy too  The twin theory sounds logical!  Wish they could just do a scan to have a look!  Jilly (and everyone else testing), just want to let you know that CB Dig TWIN pack is currently on sale in SuperDrug for £10.99 I think - £4 off normal price.  So stock up ladies!!

Noddy, welcome to the thread.  2WW drives you mad!!!     All the best!


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

MinMin, 

I will be straight to Superdrug after clinic on way home, til i know what is going on i just have to keep testing to see what levels are at, it at least gives me some comfort that they are holding their own.

We have very good insurance and we have decided to have our 6wk scan there rather than waiting til we come back, have already found out where to go and guess what, it free! yes free. 1st 2 betas are free and 1st scan, so that great.

Noddy, welcome to the thread, hope it's plan sailing to your OTD,

Jilly, x


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Welcome to the newbies 

MinMin - what a great tip!  I shall also be stocking up....  

Jilly - best of luck for tomorrow and GREAT result on the CB Digi.


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Lottie, how are you doing?


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

I am doing great thanks Jilly.  No more pink CM (for now).... haven't got any more tests in the house and am AIMING (HA!!) to try and wait until the end of next week before doing another one (looking for the 3+ sign now but in theory it won't appear until at least Thur/Fri!).

I am v tempted though to go for the beta tomorrow morning although not sure I can be bothered to schlep into town and spend the £70.  I phoned the LFC the other day to get details and spoke to a really miserable person on the phone who could barely be bothered to explain how it works.

I've booked a scan for 30th May which might as well be 30th May 2012 it feels that far away.  

That's great news about the free scans/betas in the States - that's with your insurance I take it?  Are you heading to LFC tomorrow for your beta?


----------



## MinMin (Apr 25, 2009)

Jilly

I am so glad you'll be able to get everything sorted out in the States.  They love scans and tests and things (according to ER and House  ), so I am sure you will have everything under the sun.  All the best, don't overdo it while you are there though!  Rest as much as poss!    

Lottie, hope you are well, are you still testing??  I am saving the second ClearBlue Dig for tom and see what it says first.  Might get more from superdrug!!  I think the single CB Dig is only £6.30 as well.  I have been using cheap HPT everyday since my last CB Dig test, just to be sure!!


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

You are busy bees on here, finding it hard to keep up!

Big hugs to all the BFN's   

And bug congrats to all the BFP's    

Jilly - so pleased things are looking on the up for you again, keeping fingers crossed for your HCG test tomorrow    

MinMin - I'm one of those strange people who wait until OTD - although I'm very tempted to test early this time.  Thanks for your CB DID tip, might have to pass Superdrug on the way home from work tomorrow!

Spuds - oh hun, sorry that you're bleeding, but holdingout hope for a better result for tomorrow   

AnneOfC - Hoping that you'll not need your wine and bath after your re-test tomorrow   

Angel - I know hun, have been using Arnica on my bruises, but doesn't help with the sting of the injs!  I'm the biggest needlephob in the world, so this stinging just makes it worse!    I'm with you, I've had 2 BFP's and definitely knew 'something' was going on before I tested, but this time my symptoms have gone!  Driving myself insane  .  Are you going to test early?  I'm really tempted, but don't want to test in the morning and then have to go into work.  Might test on Wed morning before I go for blood test, just to be prepared, as I've taken Wed off work!  Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you      

Freckles - First of all, I can't believe that so-called friend of yours   - I hope you've removed her from your **.  AS the girls have said, life's too short to have such horrible, negative people in ours lives, so get rid of her.  As I said to Angel, I'm the same too, with no symptoms, so driving me crazy.  I saw you're other thread, and as you say, its good to see how we're all different.  Finding it hard to keep up with just one thread though!  When are you going to test?  Keeping everything crossed for you      

Well, I woke up this morning with AF pains, so have convinced myself its not worked!  Have been really teary all day and the lack of symptoms is driving me!     Will see what tomorrow brings, but am at the point now of trying to decide what to do next.  This is out 7th attempt and not sure how much longer we can put ourselves through this.  

Good luck for all testing tomorrow
Take care
Dxx


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

The test in the USA are free under the child service clinic in Naples Fl, so will take full advantage of the service!!!!

Back to LFC about 11am, so results should be in 2-4hrs later. Last beta didn't cost cos they call me in for it, so hopefully the next 2 won't, maybe I'm expecting too much!!!

Have up my cyclogest to 3x 400mg per day, so hopefully that should help the bleeding and it should stop soon, wishful thinking again i expect. But i am feeling more upbeat today, something in there is making levels go up!!!

Jilly, x


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi all,

I thought I'd pop my head in and say hello, even though it's quite near the end of my 2ww now. I think I underestimated how horrible it would be when it began - it's such a rollercoaster! (cliche but true)

I had IVF this month and two 'average' embryos put back.

I've had no symptoms apart from the ones I usually get every month - sore boobs, some cramping - but I think this will be due to the progesterone I'm taking. However, I have just had some spotting - I'm the equivalent of 11dpo now so am not sure if this could be implantation spotting or if it's the beginning of my period. I will say that I was very naughty and did a test this morning, which was stark white. Bah. I still have a little hope due to this spotting - let's see how long that lasts! The other thing this progesterone is doing is making me all over the place emotionally. This morning I was watching TV (Grey's Anatomy) and couldn't stop crying at it!

I hope everyone else gets good news soon. My official test date is Friday - not sure if I can hold out till then to test again, but I know I should


----------



## ochayethenoo (May 10, 2009)

Hello all!

I'm newly registered, but have been 'lurking' for the last week! I'm currently on day 10 of the 2WW (ET 1st May) altho I don't test until a week tomorrow as my clinic ask for test at 17days. This is my 2nd attempt at IVF, had a failed attempt last October. 

Anyhoo, having had a search about I wondered why there seems to be such a difference in the length of time folk take the Crinone gel (although I have discovered that I'm not the only one with the dodgy lumps    )? I have been given 12 days worth, due to finish tomorrow, and I am anxious as my AF started two days after stopping last time. Apologies if this isn't the best place to ask this question but I am curious...

Sending good vibes to you all


----------



## kerry1 (Oct 13, 2007)

Jilly,

Hope everything gets sorted for you tomorow as you really need to know before you go away dont you,please let me know how you get on..Hope you have a lovely time in the states and everything is fine but dont forget to rest...

Helenff.My test day is wednesday and i am trying my best not to test before as i want to hold onto the fact that i could be pregnant as long as i can.Just me being stupid.   

Minmin,Thanks for the clear blue test tip i will get hubby to go and get me some that is a really good saving.hope you are ok.

Londonlottie, is the beta test the blood test to see what you hcg levels are are they free my clinic dont do those they just tell us to do a HPT.

Annaofcumberland,I too have given caffeine up i found it quite easy but sometimes i am so tempted.

Good luck to everybody who is testing this week    

Really sorry for the BFN    

kerry xx


----------



## suzzie (Jul 24, 2008)

Help please ladies, am on 8det, and have a few heavy feeling down below every now and then. Is that good or bad? also no sporting of anykind whats so ever I am starting to worry that its already a BFN before I even tested. Does all who get a BFP get an implantation bleed?      

Sorry about the me post getting really worried, been trying for 14yrs with no luck thinking its all for nothing again.

Love to all

XXXXX


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡ (May 5, 2009)

gosh ladies its been a busy day,  lots of posts, hard to keep up on here, hoping you are all ok today. xxx
Anna, so sorry for you hun....    time will heal dont give up, we will all get there in the end!
Jersey....you too hun,     
welcome jennybel and sweetpea, how have you found it so far? 
angeljoy, due to test the same day as me, sending you positive vibes    lots of ppl dont have symptoms incl me just af pains on and off.
kerry am     for you hun and sending you lots of luck, we test same day!
went to the races today with all my friends, it was a great distraction.....thru another day.....  am v emotional, blubbing at the slightest at mo    xxxxxxxx


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡ (May 5, 2009)

hi suzzie, 8dpt? i think it is usual to feel af type pain i certainl have and windy pains too....only 30% pl get implantation bleed and most don't also lots of ppl get bfp with no symptoms in 2ww at all so just hang in there hun and test on your otd as it is the only way of knowing... sending you positive vibes and fingers crossed you get your bfp.         .xxx


----------



## suzzie (Jul 24, 2008)

♡ freckles23 ♡ , thanks for that info Hun, your a star,        I think I was going out my head, I can definitely say I have got a lot of wind coming out both ways        embarrassing or what, especial when in a supermarket. 

Love and    

XXXX


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡ (May 5, 2009)

peanuts..... i know what u mean about keeping up on this thread sssooooo sorry if ive missed anyone out...   , i really dont know when i'm going to test as i keep changing my mind saying i'll test a day early but dh doesn't want me to tho. i want to put myself out of my misery of being in limbo not on one side or another....i am going  and emotional been blubbing over the slightest thing....maybe its the progesterone. just remember pregnancy symptoms can be diff in the same person diff pregnancy, i am testing weds same as you...  
also for all those ladies including me that would like a bit of reassurance you can have bfp on 2ww and not have any symptoms read the thread on the link below.....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=193351.0

positive vibes and good luck for your otd's.     

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

I totally agree with freckles - with this cycle my symptoms up to 11dpo were identical to my failed cycle. Felt crampy, grumpy, sore boobs etc. Last time I started bleeding at 11dpo and it meant game over. This time I had a bleed at 11dpo - thought it was game over again but it stopped and I'm <fingers crossed> pg.

Keep the faith all... there are no hard and fast rules. And Suzzie - apparently only 30% of people experience an implantation bleed before getting a BFP so don't worry.


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Morning Ladies, good luck to everyone testing today  

Hang on in there to everyone yet to tests, try not to read anything into your signs or symptoms, wait for the test, thats the only true way of knowing.

Off to London today for my next beta test, feel really positive this morning as bleeding just about stopped and digi test still showing levels holding, so hopefully beta will confirm everything going in the right direction      

Jilly, x


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Fantastic news Jilly and BEST OF LUCK this morning!


----------



## kerry1 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi everyone.


Hope you are all well it is a really sunny day here in cheshire the sun always makes you feel better doesnt it.


Well my bleeding has really slowed down today hopefully it is on its way out so i can get that BFP on wednesday.
Good luck to everyone testing     

really sorry to anyone who has a  BFN      

I am so dying to test but i am trying to hold out until wednesday ,

I think it is best to not go with your symptoms sometimes as everyone is different and i had had 4 goes and each time my symtoms have been different .so you really cannot tell until test day.


Freckles
are you going to test early or wait until thursday i am not going to get my tests untill tomorow so hopefully i can hold off untill wednesday.



kerryx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi everyone.    HPT was negative this morning, so we're officially looking at chemical pregnancy for us.  I'm chuffed we got a BFP at all, even for a short time!

A few tears this morning, doing the phone in to the clinic.  *sigh*  I'm just tired, a little crampy, and have been bleeding heavily.

But now I have the all clear to take my 'something for a horse' painkillers and tranexamic acid, and when those have worn off in a few days I'll be hitting the bottle!    But not very hard.  I'm a very cheap date...  

I'm off work today - it felt like too much to handle.  But I might sneak out and get that really huge coffee I've been hankering after...  it's only a half hour drive to the nearest Costa, after all...  

HUGE amounts of good luck to everyone!


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

((hugs)) Anna - I'm dying for a coffee and/or wine (though not at the same time) so I'd run to get some if I were you 

I think I remember you being on the M&B boards back in around 2002-2004 (I was in editorial) - it's interesting in a sad sort of way how I've discovered that people from all over are in the same (or similar) boat to me re. ttc.

After feeling massively negative and then massively positive yesterday, I am now on the negative train again, but who knows what's going on inside me 

Hope everyone is okay this morning


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh My GOD.  HELEN!  I remember you, and I know exactly who you are right now!        I'm sure we met in person at a RNA thing...

Oh Lord, it is a VERY small world, no?  I hope, apart from the IF crud, life is treating you well.    I'm published in mass market paperback with Medallion Press now.  Pen name Anna Louise Lucia....


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

It is a small world! I don't think I ever went to an RNA thing though, you may be thinking one of my colleagues - I left in 2004 when hubby moved jobs, but I was active on the boards a LOT and it is nice to see several names from then went on to be published . 

I work in magazines now and harbour a not-so-secret writing desire myself, though I struggle with the butt-in-chair thing 

Congrats on the book at Medallion Press! Life apart from IF is pretty good - but I'm sure you know how it is, it is often difficult to focus on the good things when so much of what you think about is focused on what you don't have. But I try


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Can I join you? Am on 2 ww of 2nd IVF. Went to blasts this time and had 1 grade 1 and 1 grade 3 put back on Saturday. Test day is 22nd May which feels like forvever away.

Love Sarah

XXXX


----------



## susie52 (Jun 21, 2007)

hi all 
i had DE transfer on 28th April - I tested on Friday 8th and today and got negatives .. am i still too early ? or is it all over for me .. i have emailed my clinic but waiting for a reply - really dont know what else to do to make it work.. i am so fed up.
i do feel funny, but all the drugs i am on, no wonder ....
susie


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi Susie - did you have blastocyst transfer on 28th?  When is your official test day?


----------



## pretty in pink (Apr 6, 2009)

hi everyone,
I'm so sorry not been able to post much was trying to rest as much as poss in vain hope it would help my precious babies implant, but it wasn't to be. Tested yesterday and sadly got a  , still haven't bled so clinic wants me to test again wednesday which would be day 19. I know its false hope so just trying to accept its over for us on this attempt. We will try again but I need to wait for another egg donor to be found so goodness kows when, just feel in a daze at the minute, my heart goes out to ladies who have gone through this over and over again, just hope I've the strength. Sorry for rabbiting on, just wanted to say the best of luck to everyone still to test and hope to be back soon

love 
pretty in pink


----------



## MinMin (Apr 25, 2009)

Anna & Pretty in pink, so sorry honey.     .  Take care.

Susie, when is your OTD?


----------



## kerry1 (Oct 13, 2007)

Anna & Pretty in pink, so sorry honey    

Susie at what stage were your embies when you had them put back 

my bleeding has nearly stopped   so i am keeping everything crossed from my test day on wednesday

kerry x x


----------



## Rio1 (Dec 1, 2008)

Anna & Pretty in pink really sorry  it hasn't happened for you this time, and I know what you mean about the wine, have got a wedding this weekend, and only condolence if get a BFN will be getting sloshed on the vino!!

Although think may be all over,   am 14DPO had a 3 day transfer on the 30th April, and today have had a smear of brownish blood!!
Seems too late to be implantation but my cycles are usually about 32 days (although obviously with all this it gets completedly throuwn off) so wouldn't have expected to have AF for another week at least

Any thoughts?

Good luck for Wednesday Kerry you are being very good not testing early!!  
and good luck Jilly at your scan in USA
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Forever mummy 😀 (Mar 13, 2008)

hi ladies

has anyone been tempted to test early? i have the urge to test now but so scared of wot il see on the pee stick. 

i had a blast last wednesday so its only been 5 days but im so worried as i dont really have any signs, just feeling tired, few tummy pains some feel like AF some just pains in my left side. I'm also worried that the cyclogest aint working as (TMI) when i go to the toilet white stuff is coming out, im not goign straight away. Like last nite had cyclogest then this morning went for no:2 and that when white stuff was there. Im doing cyclogest the back door. Sorry for to much info.

This is my last chance at txt as makes me so ill just want this to work so much. NOt sure whether to give in and test or wait till saturday when its my test day. Is it to early to detect yet?

Louise xx


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry to hear your news Anna, i hope you feel better soon.

I'm back from the clinic and waiting for the call with my hcg levels, the clinic has decided if they are close to or above 1000, they will scan on Wednesday as well as another beta to see if anythin can be seen, if not then just another beta, hopefully that should Ive us some answers.

Keep checking my phone to make sure i have network, i always have network!!!!!

Jilly, x


----------



## susie52 (Jun 21, 2007)

hi all 
they were EC on Saturday 25th - ET on 28th ... I was told OTD after 12 days .. 
so i reckon i must have missed the boat - i was so hopeful.
susie


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi Susie, wait and see what your clinic advise.  My clinic advised not to test until 16dpo (ie that would be tomorrow for you) although a lot of pregnancies do show up before then.  Best of luck.

Louise - don't worry about some of the cyclogest coming out - it's normal.  At least, it says it's normal to in the instructions!  They say if you wait 20 minutes before getting up/going to the loo then enough of it has been absorbed.  It will probably be far too early to detect anything if you test now as you're only 10dpo.  Try to stay calm and relaxed - if the stress levels/anxiety in your body is raised over the coming days, it is said to affect chances of implantation.  Do whatever you can to relax and try to take things day by day.  I wouldn't worry too much about symptoms at this stage - up until 11dpo my symptoms this cycle were identical to my previous failed cycle.  I started to feel 'different' at 12dpo with a tight feeling in my tummy rather than cramps.  But everyone is different.

AnnaofC - sorry to read about the negative this morning.  Enjoy that wine and cappuccino and allow yourself time to regroup.  With me, starting to plan my next course of action was what kept me afloat but we're all different.... hugs to you.

Rho - your usual cycle length doesn't have any bearing at all on an IVF cycle because all the drugs they give you controls exactly when you 'ovulate' which will probably have been a very different time to when you would have ovulated normally.  Hope that's just a little implantation bleeding for you.  Keeping fingers crossed.

Jilly - thinking of you......... don't let that mobile out of your sight!!  Fingers and toes crossed. xx


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

I have just had my call from the clinic, levels have only gone up to 684, so they are thinkin more and more that it could be an ectopic, levels should have been about 1000 today. I still have to go on Wednesday and they will try and scan but not looking good now. It sounds selfish but i just want this over and done with now, how can i o on holiday with a suspected ectopic, knowing my luck it would burst on the plane!!

A very sad and tearful Jilly, x


----------



## Rio1 (Dec 1, 2008)

SO sorry Jilly  sounds like you've had such a hard time with this? Thinking of you and hoping that it will be ok  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Oh Jilly, I really wasn't expecting that.  You poor thing, all this waiting around not knowing.  I don't understand though how come the CB Digis were saying the correct number of weeks if the result is low?  

Sending you a massive hug from London to Hampshire........... so sorry you're having to go through all of this.


----------



## Sprog (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh well after all that its a   for me. I had a 2day 4 cell embie transfered 17 days ago - i tested yesterday. Really gutted, i'm ok one minute then out of no where i start crying. Its not just that it hasn't worked, but thinking about what happens next, it feels like my life is on hold... Lots of different emotions - plus unexpectidly and not prepared for how it has affected my sex life!!! I just can't do it at the mo. its really weird... but DH is being really supportive and wants to know exactly how i'm feeling and he is brilliant. So i phoned the clinic and i'm booked in to sort out my treatment schedule on 25th June. I'll be doing FET, we have one in the freezer   it survives. It's been great seeing how ur all doing and good luck everyone... on your pregnancies whether you have them right now or soon in the future. I'll prob check in again over next few days xxx


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡ (May 5, 2009)

jilly, sending you hugs, time will help you heal hun, go easy on yourself, am    the clinic are wrong and all will turn out ok tho!  
sprog,  so sorry for your  , i think i would do the same.... focus on the next round!  
rho, keeping fingers crossed the witch isn't on her way and sending you    vibes! 
2 days till my otd, feel very emotional last couple of days, i may test tmrw altho my dh wants me to wait i will have to see how i feel tmrw, 
good luck and love to everyone!!  xxx


----------



## mapamu (Mar 27, 2009)

So sorry about the  s today... My heart goes out to you girls - you're all very, very brave.    

I don't understand this testing early business... I was told that there's no point as only a blood test can provide a trustworthy result... so how come so many of you are debating whether to test early? Maybe I should be doing it too!  I had EC on the 4th, ET on the 7th and test day is on the 19th... so today is day 7, making test day #15. Is it really possible to find something out before that??

Ans a related question - I have seen many ladies get BFNs when testing early and then BFP on test day. I think I could handle that. But can it happen that you get a BFP from the pee stick and the get a BFN on test day?? I don't think I could handle that!!

Joanna
xx


----------



## This time lucky (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi everyone

AnnaofC and Sprog - So sorry for BFNs  

PrettyinPink - So sorry.  IVF is such a difficult road, but amazingly you do find the strength to continue, you just need to give yourself some time after a failed cycle.

Jilly02 -  .  I can't believe what you are having to go through at the moment.  I hope the scan on Wednesday can give you some answers. 


Susiecy - I had ET on 28 April and I was told to test tomorrow.  Did your clinic ask you to have blood test on OTD?

Louise - It is very early to test and you may get false negative, which will be more stressful than waiting til Saturday.  I agree with Londonlottie, try and stay as relaxed as possible.  Sending you lots of sticky vibes.


Sarah 9475 - Great that you have 2 blasts on board.  2ww wait is difficult.  My OTD is tomorrow - I have tried to keep my mind occupied as much as possible over the last 2 weeks.  Keep thinking lots of positive thoughts  

I am going for beta level test as early as possible tomorrow!  Will report back as soon as I know results.  Feeling nervous now!

xx


----------



## Forever mummy 😀 (Mar 13, 2008)

thanks for ur replies ladies,

i am going to stay away from the pee sticks until saturday, hubby has hid them all now so i cant find them and be tempted! 

I have just done my ivf companion cd and feel more positive now and i no this WILL work this time, i MUST stay positive and not tihnk the worst.    

jilly & sprog so sorry to hear ur news sending u both big 

love to everyone, lots of sticky vibes 
   

Louise xx


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Well it's a  BFN  for me too.
Yes I know I tested 2 days early but I used a 'First response' which detects it earlier.  I still have to test on Wed as the clinic need it to be official on the right day.Still have to do the 'botty bombs'    All I want to do tonight is lay in a deep steamy bath with a large glass of red wine but DH will make me wait until Wed, I just know it   .OMG I will have such a hangover on Thursday.

Anna  ,Spuds   and Sprog   sorry that you too all got a BFN.It's so sad.

Congratulations to all the BFP'S  I have been away for 3 days so have only just skimmed through the last 7 pages so sorry for the lack of personals but I am too weary..


Best Wishes
Bel
xxx


----------



## Forever mummy 😀 (Mar 13, 2008)

poppy - sending u lots of   hunni  that the test changes for u for test date. U never no it can be done. My friend did she tested 2 days early and got a BFN then on test day got a BFP so fingers crossed for u hun. 

Louise xx


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Bel - tests like First Response *might* pick up BFPs early - but it all depends on when implantation happens, so they won't pick up every pregnancy early - maybe there's still hope?


----------



## Kat1974 (May 6, 2009)

Am definitely going bonkers on 2ww  test due on 19th May - FET done on 5th May bought HPT first response today even though I know it's really early - was feeling really positive as feel very different this time compared to last 3 attempts - stomach cramping feeling sick not liking smell of food (shopping at weekend,thought I was going to be sick in the middle of the shop) I just don't know if I'm bonkers, pregnant or imagining everything obviously HPT was negative as have another week to wait anyone else feeling the same madness?


----------



## mapamu (Mar 27, 2009)

Kat - I test on the 19th too!   I don't think you're bonkers - I have cramping/sharp pain on and off as well plus an oversensitive sense of smell... It could be pregnancy or all the hormones that are inside us, who knows? Hugs to you  

Joanna


----------



## Forever mummy 😀 (Mar 13, 2008)

kat i test on 16th may and i feel like im going crazy, i have some sharp pains/twinges/cramps in my tummy that come and go not sure wot they are just hoping AF stays away pleasssseee  

Louise xx


----------



## Kat1974 (May 6, 2009)

Joanna - thanks for that glad I am not alone in this  to you too and everything crossed for 19th     this is worst 2ww of all others have not been too bad. Louise thanks for your post too - good to know that others are feeling the same things will be thinking of you too and hoping AF stays away for all of us!!
Kat
x


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡ (May 5, 2009)

poppykit i just wanted to say am testing weds but i know of ppl who have tested the day before their official otd and got a bfn, the next day they got bfp, am    the prescence of hsg is not strong enough yet rather than if be a true bfn! hoping for you honey. xxx


----------



## cherylfearfield (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Have been very blessed and got a BFP , I did test early however I would never advice it for anyone to do , as it has tormented us all weekend! Did a test on Friday and it said positive and did 2 overs and they too said positive. Then on Saturday did another and it said negative was in bits. Saturday night I had a very very light bleed (now know this was my actual implantation bleed) and did another test on Sunday Morning and was convinced it was game over but a very pale line appeared, called the hospital in panic and they said pregnancy tests do not say pregnant if you are not pregnant!So had to wait another 4 to 5 hours to another one and guess what said pregnant!!! As my DH pointed out if I hadn't tested early we would not have had to go through the stress of all if this- so don't test early.

I suppose am no longer on 2WW so wishing everyone all the luck in the world and may all your dreams come true.

Cheryl xx


----------



## hopefullmummy (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi ladies

So sorry to hear about all the BFN hope you are doing ok?

I have a question?
When using pessaries is it possible that they will stop you from getting af?  Its just I tested today due to test wed and got a BFN I have seen a few people say that it may still a BFP so will still test Wed to be sure.  But if my period comes before then there isnt much point but what if it doesnt come and I still get a negative OTD do I just stop pessaries or continue?

Sorry to waffle was just wondering about it? xx


----------



## hopefullmummy (Apr 30, 2009)

Congrats cheryl

think we posted at the same time!

I totally understand how you feel really wish I hadnt tested early as now I dont know for sure that its negative until I test again when I should have just waited till OTD.
So pleased for you and OH hopefully your good luck will rub off on all us ladies in waiting.
Good luck with your pregnancy try and enjoy it xx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya

Sorry to any BFN'S   
Congratulations to BFP'S


Hopefulmummy- Think you continue with the pessaries and test again 3 days later      

Cheryl- best of luck to you   

Well, i am on day 12pt today. Only 4 more sleeps till i test.

Have got some questions if thats ok.

I am getting alot of discharge, i know i haven't got an infection as had one at the start of 2ww and had antibiotics for it.
Don't think its the pessaries as it happens at different times of the day.
Feels like i have wet myself or flooded like on a/f   

Am also very tired, and have got a horrible taste in my mouth that i can't get rid off.
Veiny (.)(.)'s are on and off all the time now and not as sore as they were but still tender.

Suppose just wondering if any off this is a good sign  

Thanks for any help

nicola x x


----------



## cam101 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey,  

Hope we are all ok and not stressing out too much (easier said than done!) . Having said that I am worrying a little bit about some funny/odd tummy pains they are definitely not AF pains, and these are only one one side. I've had them ever since et on friday. I know this isn't really helpful but i can't describe them, can't touch/feel them but know they are there. Seem to come and go and are more of a dull ache but are definitely there! Read a couple of earlier posts where ladies have had cramping and twinges, just wondered was was normal (if there is such a thing I know we are all different). Common Sense tells me it's just the bruising coming out after ec and et or is it? Would appreciate a bit of reassurance/advice from anyone.

Oh and what's with the massive boob thing? (is that just me?!) Very swollen and painful! Hubby thinks they are great - told him to take a good look as he wasn't getting any closer!!   to be fair they did say that was one of the side effects from the Crinone gel but even so lol!............can you tell i'm a first timer?

Sorry for all the BFNs thinking of you  
and
Crongratulations to all the BFP's you give us hope  

XX


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Girls 

Just popping in to send     for the BFN's and     for the BFP's xxxx


Love
Spuds
XXXX


----------



## marylukie (Apr 28, 2009)

tested again today my OTD still got a BFN ! i phoned the clinic and because still no sign of AF they want me to test again on Wednesday 13th ! so its back on the rollercoaster for me for another 2 days ! more     thoughts and lots of     for all of us before i go around the


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Fingers crossed for you then maryluike x x


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Looks like a bit more spotting so I'm leaning towards thinking my period is on its way more than implantation - it certainly feels that way, anyway. I'll try not to give up hope - but I do hate this 2ww business


----------



## Elle74 (Apr 17, 2009)

Okay, I give in, I've been lurking on here for a while and feel bad that there's only 1 person listed on my OTD (17th May), so now I want to be signed up and show solidarity. This is such an emotional board - rollercoaster is probably an over-used term but nothing else compares to what you ladies are going through; my thoughts have been with you all over the last few days. I am on my first IVF/ICSI, and had 2 blasts put back on 6th (ec was on 1st) and I'm coping ok so far with this damned wait, but only because it's my first go and until I see any sign otherwise, I'm merrily pretending I'm in with a good chance (in a kind of la-la-la-I'm-not-listening way). So, Finlay, whoever you are, I'm with you on Sunday (although it's still possible I'll cave and test Saturday, 1 day early...) Did go in a chemist today and didn't even look at the tests, but I've heard about the cheaper CB tests at Superdrug and I'm always one for a bargain!

Elle74


----------



## marylukie (Apr 28, 2009)

thanks nicola1x  never thought this 2ww would be this hard ! xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Anna, Pretty in Pink, Spuds, Susie and Sprog* ~ oh there's too many BFNs at the moment, i'm really so sad to see all your news today. Many healing hugs to you all     

*Bel and Marylukie* ~ everything crossed it turns around for you  

Oh *Jilly* hun, your wait goes on....thinking of you  

Welcome to everyone who's joined the thread.....I think I've added you all to the list but please let me know if I've missed anyone out! Lots of luck to you       

*Cheryl*  Why don't you join the ladies here hun..

*Waiting for 1st Scan (2009) - Part 4*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=191101.300

Sorry for the rubbish catch up but I'm so tired, think it's my antihistamines. Take care everyone and much love and luck  

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Going very loopy today  .  Was convinced it hadn't worked over the weekend, but had no AF pains this morning, so have a glimmer of hope that maybe...  Only 2 days to go not until OTD and DH have banned me from testing early, so will have to hang on now, as long as AF stays away - fingers crossed.

Freckles - its just getting worse and worse the closer to OTD it gets.  Hope you're hanging in there hun.     I've been blubbering like an idiot as well - burst into tears yesterday after shouting at the dog to get off the bed!    Hope the limbo feeling comes to an end on Wed with some good news for us both    

Poppy - sorry to hear about your BFN, but holding out hope for your OTD on Wed      

Jilly - oh hun, what a rollercoaster you've been on.  Hoping for better news on Wed, big hugs    

Big hugs to all the BFN's   

Big congrats to all the BFP's   

Take care and big hugs to all
Dxx


----------



## Finlay (Aug 6, 2008)

Elle 74- good luck for 17/5 for you too, but like you might test Saturday  
Not feeling very hopeful though...


----------



## susie52 (Jun 21, 2007)

did another test today ..and still negative . 
told to stop all drugs - clinic say it must be some other reason why it isnt working - need more blood tests (why didnt i have all blood tests before?) arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  so frustrating - must be running out of options.. 


susie


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Susie,

Don't be so hard on yourself, it is so self destroying this IVF thing, More so cos we know we have fertilized eggs on board and our bodies don't do what we want them to do. Don't give up hope until you have had bloods done, not all people get BFP's with them.

A quick update on me, still a small amount of spotting, digi test still showing 3+ so levels not gone down over night, so gonna keep myself busy today getting the packing done for our holiday and go back to clinic tomorrow for 4th beta.

Good luck to everyone testing today  

Jilly, x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

susie   

I have had coloured discharge this morning.
Its not pink or red yet but yellow/orangy.
Its too lare for implantation bleeding isn't it?? I am 13dpt.


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Jilly - thinking of you.  Great news that the test still says 3+ (what would we do without those tests??) and good luck with keeping yourself distracted today.

nicolax - I had orangey discharge at about 14dpo - only lasted about an hour... looked very weird, haven't seen anything like it before.  Haven't had it since then but I am now 20dpo and have also had pink CM occasionally and again, it hasn't developed into anything else.  Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## hopefullmummy (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Im in need of some advice as im going  !!!  I had some pink spotting about a week ago so had high hopes.  Did an early test on monday and it was negetative and shouldnt have tested till wed.  Last night I had a really small amount of red blood which I thought was the start of my period and I put a pad on just in case (sorry tmi!!!)   But not had any more blood?!  Obviously ill still test tom but is it likely that its all over for me?  Im just really confused at the moment??  Anyone else experienced this?

  to all those still on there 2ww
and really sorry to all the recent bfn  
hope all the recent pregnant ladies are keeping well xx


----------



## Rio1 (Dec 1, 2008)

hopefullmummy and Nicola, have got the dreaded spotting too, started yesterday which was 12dpt and is still going on today, is a definite brown colour. Trying to deceide whether I feel like the   is on her way but so hard to tell which symptoms are AF and which may be PG!! Not feeling positive any more although I do keep reading of plenty of people who have spotting and go on to BFP's!! so heres to some   

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hopefullmummy (Apr 30, 2009)

Rho

I know what you mean!  I have had like a heavy feeling in my tummy but not the usual af symptoms so really confused!!
When do you test? xx


----------



## hopefullmummy (Apr 30, 2009)

sorry going  I just looked and you test the same day as me!!! xx


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

I test on the 15th and have had spotting too - it's so confusing. I mostly feel completely unpregnant, but occasionally I have moments of hope that send me soaring - until I come crashing to the ground again!


----------



## hopefullmummy (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi Helen

Thats exactly how I feel.  I had started my treatment with realistic outcome as we only had 1 embryo left for FET previously had good grades but this time had a grade 2 and 3 day embryo with only 3 cells so wasnt feelin overly positive about it all.  But when I had pinkish spotting a week ago I felt really hopefull about it all then and now I dont really have any symptoms at all but no af symptoms either so feel like my head is a mess!!! xx
Hopefully it will be good news for us.xx


----------



## Kat1974 (May 6, 2009)

Dear hopefullmummy and helen - i only had one embryo surive for FET (5/5/09) from 3 also so like you was realistic about chances - due to HPT on 19th May and am going bonkers with the wait this 4th attempt - feel very different this time - no spotting no sore (.Y.) but very heavy feeling crampy tummy on and off not like AF pains. Trying to keep positive as last time didn;t even make it this far before AF appeared, drugs are different with FET so wondering if it's these that are making me feel different, trying to be PMA but struggling very much DH is supportive but very pragmatic what will be will be - am in torment though. have 4 ladies at work who are all PG and glowing which is making it harder. sending you     
Kat
x


----------



## kerry1 (Oct 13, 2007)

Help


Well i tested this morning even though my official test day is not until tomorow
and it says BFN ,but i dont think it is negative last time when i got a positive and they confirmed it with a blood test my levels were 134 and that was 26 days after a 2 day transfer now if my levels were only that at that time then i could still get a positive .What do you think girlies ?

.I also didnt test with the first wee it was the 3rd of the day.

Do you think this is possible or am i just kidding myself

Why the hell did i test!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rio1 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi Kerry,
First wee of the day will contain the most HCG so think can make a difference, tomorrow when you test make sure is fisrt wee to make sure you'll get a maximum reading of HCG!!

Good luck, I think I am going to test tomorrow, my OTD is not till the 15th, but other people who had 3 day trasfer on the 30th April are testing before me!! will see if I can resist but with the Spotting!! feel like want to know now! Although was also thinking, if spotting is implantation bleed then implantation must have happened pretty late in the cycle so would an early test come up BFN anyway!! so many ifs and buts!
I'm sure I'm getting back ache now, not a good sign!!!! ahhhhhh
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡ (May 5, 2009)

kerry and rho..........good luck with your tests tmrw!!!!!!!!!!!!  i am testing too      all round!!!

i know am gonna cry either way if not for relief i am not on the 2ww anymore   

good luck for everyone 

freckles xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡ (May 5, 2009)

hopefulmummy, nicola and helen...... just wanted to say.....am hoping and praying you get your  , good luck on your otd's girlies, i decided not to test early i thought it wld make me worse if it was neg  , hoping the spotting is implantation bleed. i am testing tmrw    will cry anyway even for the fact of relief that i wont be on the 2ww anymore.  
love and luck to all.
freckles xxxxxxx


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Kerry

Sounds like last time you took awhile for levels to increase, so could be the same this time. Which test did you use?

I'm just having a break from packing, no spotting for last couple of hours, no pain, cramps, nothing, just (.Y.) tingles and slight discomfort, levels on digi HPT still at 3+ and that was not first wee of day, so they are still not falling.

Jilly, x


----------



## This time lucky (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi everyone

OTD today and had bloods done this morning.  OMG, its a lovely  .  I am so happy, still in shock I think.  The only symptoms I had were sore, veiny (.)(.) and I thought it was just the progesterone!  This cycle didn't feel any different to my others, so I do really think until official test date, it can go either way.  Sending lots of     to everyone else on the 2ww.

So sorry to anyone with BFN  

Jilly02 - Good luck with the beta test tomorrow.  Great that the CB digi is showing +3.  I really hope that everything settles down now.

Good luck to all those testing tomorrow  

xxx


----------



## Rio1 (Dec 1, 2008)

This time lucky, that is fab news

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡ (May 5, 2009)

this time lucky big congrats to you  hun,


----------



## hopefullmummy (Apr 30, 2009)

Congratulations to this time lucky!  Im so pleased for you xx


----------



## Rio1 (Dec 1, 2008)

Bleeding is getting heavier!!    not sure whether I can still classify it as spotting anymore, will hold out hope till tomorrow but after that think its going to be ICSI number 2 for me. 
Does anyone know when they recommend your next cycle of IVF?? The way I feel at the moment I want to do it as soon as poss which would mean starting drugs at beginning of next Af which will be middle of June?? But don't know whether everything has settled down by then??

Any thoughts??

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

hi rho, sorry about the spotting.  as for starting over and how soon i dont know,  my clinic after my fresh isci said i could start next cycle but that was with a FET, i dont know about a fresh cycle, i hear from other peoples clinics that they say wait 3 cycles. so you will ahve to ask.

well with me.....started af today, felt it coming for days now and had really bad stomach cramps this avo and when i got home and checked the spotting has started, just got to wait for the full bleed now, that will be starting tomorrow. 

pretty down, well obviously wasnt 4th time lucky.  

good luck everyone.


----------



## kerry1 (Oct 13, 2007)

kitten77

I am so sorry i am the same been bleeding this last few days but it has stopped now.

on my last cycle i had a bleed so i presummed it was all over rang my clinic they said to stop all the drugs so i did the a week later i started bleeding again which i thought was weird as i should of been ovulating so i dont know why i did it but i tested and it was a positve this was 4 weeks after a 2 day transfer i was over the moon but obviously very worried as the clinic had told me to stop the cyclogest anyway i went for a blood test which was 162 which was good then 2 days later i had another and i had had a m/c.Even though my pregnancy did not continue i was pregnant for a short time so never give up hope as it does work and will work.

I tested this morning and it was negative but i am going to test again on friday even though it is 2 days past my official test day as my hcg levels ,as my boobs are killing me ,i feel bloated etc .

Good luck to everyone else

Jilly good luck for tomorow let me know how you get on

Freckles let me how you get on in the morning

kerryx


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Kitten - just lurking but wanted you send you a massive  

Spuds
x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

This time lucky- am so happy for you hun

Kitten, Kerry, Helen and rho1-   

Hi to everyone esle

I have now started spotting, and as this afternoon has gone on has got more and more red  
Have also tested, BFN. I know its early and i know its afternoon urine, but with the bleeding too, not much chance of getting a positive now.

We are both just so gutted.

I felt pregnant yesterday    

Just seems so unfair doesn't it


----------



## babe2 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi all 
Just wanted to send loads of     to everyone that got bfn its just not fair my heart goes out to you all.
and to everyone that got bfp great news     i am so happy for you.
I am on day 14 of my to week wait, i just don't think it has worked, i have got a bit of aching in my tummy but not low down quite high up had it for a few days. i have got loads of indigestion and i keep feeling sick on and off. getting AF pains on and off so just not sure so confused i hate the 2ww.
good luck to everyone about to test i hope you get the result you all want     and to everyone else     
B xx


----------



## Loz_1982 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi, 

Its a BFN for me everyone, best of luck to you all.  

Laura

xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Susie* ~ i'm really sorry hun........i hope that you can find some answers. You're not useless at all.....it's just all very unfair 

*Laura* ~ really sorry to see your news too....are you not a bit early though hun 

*Rho* ~ really hope the bleeding eases up for you hun  

*Kitten and Nicola* ~ 

Hi *Peanuts, Finlay, Londonlottie, Helen, Kat and Babe* ~ hope you are all ok 

*Jilly* ~ loads of luck for your beta tomorrow  

*Nicola* ~ everything crossed that it's implantation  

*Hopefullmummy* ~ i don't think it's over at all hun.....lots of luck for tomorrow  

*Kerry* ~ all the luck in the world for your test tomorrow too  

*Freckles, Angeljoy, Suzie and Bel* ~        for tomorrow as well 

*This time lucky* ~ congratulations!! Fab, fab news 

Love and luck everyone  

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Lizzy- Do you relly think it could be.
Have never cried so much in my life but keep hoping beanie is still there.
Am bleeding more now??


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Nic - I'm so sorry - really hope it isn't the worst.  Big


----------



## suzzie (Jul 24, 2008)

Nicola, hang-on in there Hun,            and        it could be just implantation bleed.

Susie, Laura, Kitten,  So sorry to hear your bad new.      

Hopefullmummy, hang in there Hun, and good luck                sending you lots of    

    to all with        wishing you all healthy pregnancy's .       

Love and        to all .  My OTD is quickly approaching, day after tomorrow, the 14th, I think I will wait until Friday then I've got the weekend to adjust to whatever results we get. 

XXXX


----------



## Loz_1982 (Apr 28, 2009)

Lizzy - yes its earlier than they said to test, its been 15 dpt and 18 dpo, i've been bleeding badly for 3 days, so i did a test and it was BFN, i rang the hospital and they accepted the result at this stage, so i presume its right. Surely the result should be right at 14dpt shouldn't it? as i did the test yesterday.

Opinions appreciated  

Laura

xx


----------



## marylukie (Apr 28, 2009)

well test day again for me tomorrow hope i get a BFP got everything crossed ! good luck to everyone testing tomorrow and lots of  hugs to everyone with BFNs today xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

OTD tomorrow - panicing, no sign of AF yet, not don't fell like I did with my 2 BFP's so don't know what to think   
DH has banned me from testing early, so will have to wait until lunchtime tomorrow for blood results!

Freckles - well done for holding off testing, keeping everything crossed for you     
Angel, Poppy, Bel, Suz - keeping everything crossed for good news from you too     
Hoping the 13th is lucky for us all      

Jilly, Kerry - hoping tomorrow brings brighter news    

Sending big hugs to all the BFN's   

And big congrats to all the BFP's  

Take care and will let you know how things go tomorrow
Dxx


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Best of luck to everyone testing tomorrow... will be thinking of you


----------



## kerry1 (Oct 13, 2007)

Nicky and Loz

on my last cycle i had a bleed so i presummed it was all over rang my clinic they said to stop all the drugs so i did the a week later i started bleeding again which i thought was weird as i should of been ovulating so i dont know why i did it but i tested and it was a positve this was 4 weeks after a 2 day transfer i was over the moon but obviously very worried as the clinic had told me to stop the cyclogest anyway i went for a blood test which was 162 which was good then 2 days later i had another and i had had a m/c.Even though my pregnancy did not continue i was pregnant for a short time so never give up hope as it does work and will work.


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

to all the ladies testing in the morning...good luck....


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Morning. Its a definate negative from me. Have got heavier bleeding in the night. Have done a clearblue test and that confirmed it. Good luck to others testing today x


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Nicola, sorry to hear your news,  

I'm just getting ready to go to clinic again! Hopefully something will show up on scan, no spotting this morning or over night and Clear blue digi still staying 3+. so levels not gone down.

Good luck to everyone testing today,       


Jilly, x


----------



## Angeljoy (Sep 25, 2007)

Well, I think its a negative for me as well.  I'm going to clinic to get bloods done to confirm.  Bloody annoyed but hey, I did everything I could so at least I know that and I have 2 frosties so will organise FET asap!  I think after that I am done. 

Goodluck to everyone else thats testing today I'm   for lots of BFPs for you girls.  I'll drop in later to confirm when clinic get back to me.

Jilly, goodluck for today I do hope there's a fetal pole for you xxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Nicola & Angel - so sorry to hear your news girls, hope you're taking good care of yourselves today   

Jilly - good luck for your scan, keeping everything crossed that a wee beanie is visible on the scan       

Well, I've been for the blood test, so have to wait until lunch to get the results.  Have been letting myself feel hopeful, but just been to the loo and had a bit of a pink discharge (sorry TMI).  Trying to hold it together until I get the result.  Might have to go for a walk in the sunshine to get out of the house.

Big hugs to all  
Dx


----------



## kerry1 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Everyone,


Nicola-so sorry hun this is so unfair,take care of yourself     

Jilly -good luck for today let me know how you get on   

Angeljoy-good luck i hope you get the result you want i will keep everything crossed for you   


Peanuts-good luck hope you get the news you want i am  

Everyone else good luck too.Well today should of been my official test day but a girl who had transfer the same day as me has been told to test on friday so that is what i am going to do I tested yesterday late on but it said neg i am just hoping it is too early as last time i got a positive it took 4 weeks from transfer to show in my bloods.  


Thinking of everyone today kerryxx


----------



## hopefullmummy (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi Ladies

just wanted to say really sorry to RHO, KITTEN, LOZ, ANGELJOY and hang on in there NICOLA1 until you otd it doesnt mean its all over.  Sending lots of    to you ladies and just wanted to say keep going with it, your day will come!!
Good luck to JILLY with your scan today and also PEANUTS for your blood test today and to KERYY for friday.  My fingers are crossed for you and let us know how it goes.  

As for me my bleeding got heavier last night and have full blown AF now so its all over for me, but at the moment I feel strong about it.  I feel that because I was able to pregnant when I had the mc I feel more positive about it working in the future, so just need to plan my next moves now.

Good luck to everyone else who is testing and look after yourselfs during the wait.  Thanks for everyones support xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way...

*MAY/JUN 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX.......Part 2*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=194631.0


----------

